# Ace Genetics Thread



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

I figure since I am starting China Yunnan, and Bangi Haze, I will dedicate a thread to their progress. I've also already started their PCK. All the beans minus the Bangi Haze was shipped in a small tube with moisture control inside. Also the card shipped with the tube had the date of harvest for the beans. Both were of fresh stock of this year (Bangi freebie was shipped in a small bag). Bonus beans also present, 13 in PCK, 7 in China Yunnan. Good impression from the start. So let's see what Ace plants you've grown, or are growing!


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

3 for 3 on PCK to start. China and Bangi will hit the water tonight. All regular beans, will probably only start two of each due to space limitations


----------



## SlimTim (May 20, 2014)

You got Pic's? Check out my journal in signature, you'll see mine. Happy growing!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

This is my first go with Ace, been on my list for a while now. Love my Bodhi gear but would like to have some non polyhybrids. Diversity in the garden. Was planning on taking a photo of the packaging. Just some seedlings right now, not the most exciting of pictures. Mobile doesn't show your signature, but I'll check it out on my computer later unless ya can link.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 20, 2014)

i want the whole catalog! happy growing! their new shit sounds great. that zamdelica sounds trippy.


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i want the whole catalog! happy growing! their new shit sounds great. that zamdelica sounds trippy.


it does! I'm thinking if all goes well with ACE, which I have no doubts, I may just have to get a fem of it (don't want to have a male that takes so long to sex in this case). I figure this will be an enlightening adventure


----------



## greenghost420 (May 20, 2014)

ill be along for the ride and hopefully will contribute an experience or 2 real soon...


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

Ah please do! The more the merrier! Plus I know you'd do it justice


----------



## beastbub (May 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> 3 for 3 on PCK to start. China and Bangi will hit the water tonight. All regular beans, will probably only start two of each due to space limitations


really interested in Yunnan! will u be doin a grow journal? 

Sent from my MI 2 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

Not a perfect grow journal, but I'll certainly be updating this thread and answering any questions while posting pictures and the like. Kinda like what we've all contributed in the Bodhi thread. Also any Cannabiogen is welcome as well. Love to see their gear and I know that those two companies work/are related somehow


----------



## beastbub (May 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Not a perfect grow journal, but I'll certainly be updating this thread and answering any questions while posting pictures and the like. Kinda like what we've all contributed in the Bodhi thread. Also any Cannabiogen is welcome as well. Love to see their gear and I know that those two companies work/are related somehow


noted!

Sent from my MI 2 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 20, 2014)

What's the story on that Thai Stick they have now? I'm pretty tempted to buy 4 packs.


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

Do it! I'd love to see someone growing it! You'd do it justice


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 20, 2014)

Fuck man, I don't know if you can do something like that justice indoors.


----------



## Adrosmokin (May 20, 2014)

I have a pack of Cannabiogen Destroyer I'll run at some point.


----------



## TonightYou (May 21, 2014)

That's always the problem with pure sativas. But man would it be awesome to see. Run that destroyer and share here when you get some space!


----------



## TonightYou (May 21, 2014)

Here is a picture of the packaging. Simple, yet has the harvest date and is in an enclosed tube.


----------



## kindnug (May 21, 2014)

Looks like you received 7 instead of 5...china yunnan


----------



## TonightYou (May 21, 2014)

Yep, they give bonus beans! Same went for PCK which I've already popped some. They will hit the water soon. I wanted to already of popped them, but I need to do some garden work. I have two SSDD coming down in a couple days. I need need to decide which plants go in next as they need to be transplanted and cloned (and I need to clean the bucket). So after accessing what plants I can get cuts from, next on deck is mountain temple, snow queen or grape stomper (non GGG, gifted to me, unknown breeder)


----------



## Blazin Purps (May 21, 2014)

Golden Tiger I have going right now day 46


----------



## TonightYou (May 21, 2014)

Blazin Purps said:


> Golden Tiger I have going right now day 46


very nice! Look at those beautiful sativa fingers! First time running?


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 21, 2014)

I've run Goldn Tiger and Bangi Haze... Good female ratio 3/4 on both. 

Golden tiger has big yields. One was more Thai while the other two were Malawi Dom. All finished under 14
Weeks. my keeper run 12-13 weeks under 11/13. Nice soft mandarin citrus aroma, very powerful with a 3+ month cure.

I had two OK phenos of Bangi and one bell ringer. My keeper is super loud onion citrus funky, finishes 9 weeks (11/13) and is a super tasty powerful smoke with a short cure.


----------



## Blazin Purps (May 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> very nice! Look at those beautiful sativa fingers! First time running?


Thanks! Yeah this is my first run with Golden Tiger. I am running Regs as I wanted a male to breed with, apparently there are better phenos in the Fem version according to the breeder.


----------



## TonightYou (May 21, 2014)

Blazin Purps said:


> Thanks! Yeah this is my first run with Golden Tiger. I am running Regs as I wanted a male to breed with, apparently there are better phenos in the Fem version according to the breeder.


oh realla? I'm curious as to why that is. Well knock it out of the park, looks gorgeous


----------



## Blazin Purps (May 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> oh realla? I'm curious as to why that is. Well knock it out of the park, looks gorgeous


Thanks man! I am guessing because it is the fem version it has 1 different female parent reversed or is an s1 I do not remember which but either way its crossed differently giving different phenos than the reg version.


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 21, 2014)

I think dubi reverses his "killer Malawi" for the fem beans.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 22, 2014)

The female line is superior likely because the plants chosen are superior. Simple as that. It's easier to select females.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 1, 2014)

Okay so let's have an update. Out of the three Pakistan Chitral Kush I popped, I only have one. Two other beans were runts. One never even grew the first leaves, just a green stem and died. Not too happy, but I did receive extras and not all beans will make it. Now I have 2 Bangi Haze beans planted, both have popped and looking healthy. 3 China Yuanans are in cubes. Thick coats on these beans, still waiting for them to pop up. I should have scuffed them. So two more PCK will hit the shot glass and hopefully we won't have a repeat.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 14, 2014)

Anyone else who experience germination problems with Ace gear? Generally I rarely have no problems (soak 24 hours, rockwool), but out of 5 PCK, I've had 2 seedlings make it, 1 of 2 Bangi Haze, and 0 of 3 China Yunnan. I haven't had problems with other beans I've popped during this time, Sleetstack Skunk, Purple Wrexican, and a couple Bodhi.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jun 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Anyone else who experience germination problems with Ace gear? Generally I rarely have no problems (soak 24 hours, rockwool), but out of 5 PCK, I've had 2 seedlings make it, 1 of 2 Bangi Haze, and 0 of 3 China Yunnan. I haven't had problems with other beans I've popped during this time, Sleetstack Skunk, Purple Wrexican, and a couple Bodhi.


How long's it been? That's some very fresh stock they sent.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 17, 2014)

Okay so just an update: planted two more Bangi Haze and 2 more China Yunnan. I'm thinking this may have been user error on my part. I skipped humidity dome, it's fucking humid as it is, and I've got at least 1 of each popped up and it's only been 24 hours since the soak. Just keeping an eye on the cubes to not get too dried out. Don't want to count my chickens before they hatch but the other Bangi is popped, just waiting to pop up. ETA both single Bangi Haze and 2 PCK are healthy seedlings.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

Okay so I have had germination problems with the China Yunnan. I've emailed Ace directly and they responded with 12 hours offering me a replacement! Excellent customer service! They've mentioned the stock they have for CY is older and recommended me pick something else. So hive mind, what do you think I should run instead? Was going to send a couple of different options just in case they don't have the first pick. I was thinking Malawi or Golden Tiger. I don't mind longer flowering times these days as I run the perpetual


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 24, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Okay so I have had germination problems with the China Yunnan. I've emailed Ace directly and they responded with 12 hours offering me a replacement! Excellent customer service! They've mentioned the stock they have for CY is older and recommended me pick something else. So hive mind, what do you think I should run instead?


Erdpurt.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Erdpurt.


I was thinking that but I think in my research it was considered a "weaker" strain. Have you grown it?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 24, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I was thinking that but I think in my research it was considered a "weaker" strain. Have you grown it?


No, I haven't. Just looking over the selections. Clearly a catchy strain name isn't important on this one.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jun 24, 2014)

That Malawi looks good. I might grab the Rotten Panda (UK Cheese x Orient Express) from Beadsman. Speaking of..saw a few new Bodhi strains there. Love Dawg, Gold Star, Kindness and Sorcerer's Apprentice. Only one is stock so far though was Kindness. Gold Star (Sensi Star x Malawi Gold) might be fun to cross to the Ace.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 2, 2014)

So mark Ace down as a company with good customer service. Just received an email this am and will be sent a ten pack of Malawi for the 5 pack of China Yunnan I'd had such bad luck with germination. Certainly nice to see that kind of customer care. I'll have to take some photos of the PCK and Bangi although they are still seedlings so nothing too exciting yet


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> So mark Ace down as a company with good customer service. Just received an email this am and will be sent a ten pack of Malawi for the 5 pack of China Yunnan I'd had such bad luck with germination. Certainly nice to see that kind of customer care. I'll have to take some photos of the PCK and Bangi although they are still seedlings so nothing too exciting yet


Good choice on the Malawi. Lookin forward to seeing how she does. Good luck!


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes, it's indoors, in a tent. Wondering how soon I should put them in for 12/12? Anyone have experience?


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jul 2, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> I think dubi reverses his "killer Malawi" for the fem beans.


Golden Tiger fem is Double Thai x Malawi and regular version is Malawi x Meao Thai


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't know about their Malawai line, but I've heard of 20wk + plants that grow to be monsters (Malawai, but IDK if from the same stock and I know that Ace does do some work trying to stabilize for certain things). I think you'll have fun with that one


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm thinking I'll throw them into flower rather quickly then. I'd hate to have a 12 inch plant become some monster that's growing into the lights and all over the place. If the stretch is pretty manageable, then I can veg em out. Love to hear any experience with it. I don't mind a long flower as I rock the perpetual, granted anything over 16 weeks would drive me nuts. The waiting is the hardest part


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 2, 2014)

I think I'd expect minimum 400% stretch... just my opinion.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 3, 2014)

Ace is supposed to have an indoor friendly Malawi(compared to other breeder's versions)
12-14 weeks would be a fast finish, 16-20+ weeks is possible for Malawi.

LST/Scrog to control/manipulate the stretch


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Ace is supposed to have an indoor friendly Malawi(compared to other breeder's versions)
> 12-14 weeks would be a fast finish, 16-20+ weeks is possible for Malawi.
> 
> LST/Scrog to control/manipulate the stretch


Found an old journal on Malawi, but it was before apparently they did some rework on the strain. Seems like it shouldn't be too bad based on the older version finishing up in 13 weeks mostly. I think I'll expect 100 day flower time to be honest, putting them in flower at first true set of leaves plus a lower pair so 4 inches or so. I'll do LST and tie the girls up.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 7, 2014)

Just an update: Ace came through in my replacements. Honestly some great customer service and damn quick as well as discrete on sending me 11 Malawi.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Found an old journal on Malawi, but it was before apparently they did some rework on the strain. Seems like it shouldn't be too bad based on the older version finishing up in 13 weeks mostly. I think I'll expect 100 day flower time to be honest, putting them in flower at first true set of leaves plus a lower pair so 4 inches or so. I'll do LST and tie the girls up.


The Purple Haze x Thai I just picked up from Ace is supposed to be 16-20 weeks. 

I've dealt with a couple 100'ish day strains before, but nothing near 20 weeks. I'm going to flower a couple indoors in 7 gallon containers just for shits


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 7, 2014)

I actually bought some 15 gallon containers.... tryin to get that no till going properly. Not hoping for lb+ monsters from them, just wanna keep my soil happy/healthy and not have to water as much.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 7, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I actually bought some 15 gallon containers.... tryin to get that no till going properly. Not hoping for lb+ monsters from them, just wanna keep my soil happy/healthy and not have to water as much.


I'd love to move up a couple bucket sizes but my veg room just isn't set up for it.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm fortunate in that my new location allows to throw girls outdoors if necessary.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

Heads up, Beansman has a new promo for Ace, ThaiXPurple Haze. 

Goddamn this bean addiction! I'm resisting for now...


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 2, 2014)

So time foe an update. Just snapped some quick pictures of vegging plants. Man, I'm not use to slow starters! Kinda been spoiled! Bangi Haze is the quickest moving out the gate, PCK was super slow. Looks like I have two Bangi Haze, two PCK, and a single China Yunnan.

Will be transplanting soon as it seems like the root balls are getting to the point I like, nice and strong. The lone China Yunnan I really hope to be a female. Was the only one from 7 to pop and become a plant. She was kind of a runt, I didn't think she'd make it.

So from left to right, PCK, BH, and lone China in the front.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 2, 2014)

Two strong looking Malawi beans have been started. Will wait for true leaves and put them straight into flower.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Heads up, Beansman has a new promo for Ace, ThaiXPurple Haze.
> 
> Goddamn this bean addiction! I'm resisting for now...



That's the one I got. 

16-20 weeks flower.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 2, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's the one I got.
> 
> 16-20 weeks flower.


Dude! You can have Christmas buds if you start them now!

I'm kinda interested in sativas. I think that the availability in the market place is pretty lacking. Plus it seems like everything I come across is a mutt, not that I'm complaing, amazing stuff. I'd simply like to see the base of these building block plants. I don't really know many people that grow either straight sativas, or indica plants.

I was smoking up some of my Goji a while back with another grower. When I mentioned she is about 11 weeks or so, the response was a long the lines of "I can't imagine waiting that long, 9 weeks is as long as I'll go". To be honest, I'm shocked by this sentiment. A grower spends about a month minimum from beans, maybe more to veg a plant to a desired size (2 months perhaps?). Next a grower spends several weeks flowering the plants out. Add in a proper dry and a cure, and over all a single plant takes 4 months at a minimum, more like 5 from beans. What is a couple more weeks? 

ETA I know that some people's setups it may be difficult to grow long flowering plants. So I do understand.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Dude! You can have Christmas buds if you start them now!
> 
> I'm kinda interested in sativas. I think that the availability in the market place is pretty lacking. Plus it seems like everything I come across is a mutt, not that I'm complaing, amazing stuff. I'd simply like to see the base of these building block plants. I don't really know many people that grow either straight sativas, or indica plants.
> 
> ...



Word. The 8-9 week hybrids are pretty cookie-cutter.

I've grown a few straight sativas. The longer flowering time isn't a big deal, but they are a little trickier to grow IMO. The stretch can be difficult to handle depending on the set up, and the nutrient requirements differ quite a bit from hybrids and Indicas. Also bag appeal is important to some folks, so for that reason alone they avoid them. I've had a couple limp to the finish line looking pretty rough, but the buzz is almost always worth it.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 2, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Word. The 8-9 week hybrids are pretty cookie-cutter.
> 
> I've grown a few straight sativas. The longer flowering time isn't a big deal, but they are a little trickier to grow IMO. The stretch can be difficult to handle depending on the set up, and the nutrient requirements differ quite a bit from hybrids and Indicas. Also bag appeal is important to some folks, so for that reason alone they avoid them. I've had a couple limp to the finish line looking pretty rough, but the buzz is almost always worth it.


Which ones have you grown?
The tips I've read for growing near pure sativa are:

Lower nutrient needs, don't have hot soil and don't fertilize at rates one may use on the typical hybrids.
Check the plant regularly for intersex traits. I'm not a fan of things that hermi but I'm willing to pick a few manners off in this instance. 
Make sure you have proper root space. Sativa plants like their root space.
Be careful with nitrogen usage in late flower.
Don't over water
Be prepared for vine like plants and having to keep them under control.
Have any tips to add?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Which ones have you grown?
> The tips I've read for growing near pure sativa are:
> 
> Lower nutrient needs, don't have hot soil and don't fertilize at rates one may use on the typical hybrids.
> ...


Mr Nice Mango Haze that finishedup in about 90 days, and Serious Seeds Kali Mist that finished around 100 days. 

Those tips you posted I'd say are pretty solid advice. Obviously you want to veg them a bit less anticipating more stretch once the lights go 12/12. I find tomato cages useful to tuck/train/tie down with. I've heard others talk about a different light schedule for them (11/13), but I've never messed with it..... plus I have too many others strains in the same room that would probably get stressed if I started messing with that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 2, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Word. The 8-9 week hybrids are pretty cookie-cutter.
> .


I haven't found that true at all, but then I've never ran or knowingly smoked any 16+weekers. In the cupboard alone are several 8-9 weekers that range from cheese to pineapple to kushy to grape to pine to lime to champaigne etc, and all have different effects and strengths etc.

I've just finished a period running strains that go 10+ weeks, and TY mentions one reason I'm not partial to them. But the biggest reason, is I expected significantly better smoke if they got significantly more time - 2-4 weeks longer. That simply hasn't been the case. One - the berry Goji - is exceptional, certainly up their with the best from this quadrant. But the rest varied from awful [1], to very good, but no moreso than many strains that finished weeks sooner.

I'll run Gojis again, but anything else that requires more than 9 weeks I can't see in the future. I expect I can grab a bud of these Christmas sativas for a few Fat Cindys at some point.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 2, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I haven't found that true at all, but then I've never ran or knowingly smoked any 16+weekers. In the cupboard alone are several 8-9 weekers that range from cheese to pineapple to kushy to grape to pine to lime to champaigne etc, and all have different effects and strengths etc.
> 
> I've just finished a period running strains that go 10+ weeks, and TY mentions one reason I'm not partial to them. But the biggest reason, is I expected significantly better smoke if they got significantly more time - 2-4 weeks longer. That simply hasn't been the case. One - the berry Goji - is exceptional, certainly up their with the best from this quadrant. But the rest varied from awful [1], to very good, but no moreso than many strains that finished weeks sooner.
> 
> I'll run Gojis again, but anything else that requires more than 9 weeks I can't see in the future. I expect I can grab a bud of these Christmas sativas for a few Fat Cindys at some point.



What I meant by cookie cutter is effect. I agree with you that the tastes and smells vary a great deal, but the effect is substantially similar with most. Some variation, some being better than others, but not a huge divide imo. A long flowering sativa is just an all otgether different buzz.

The exception to that could be this C-99 from FS. Really looking forward to seeing what that's all about.......


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 2, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> What I meant by cookie cutter is effect. I agree with you that the tastes and smells vary a great deal, but the effect is substantially similar with most. Some variation, some being better than others, but not a huge divide imo. A long flowering sativa is just an all otgether different buzz.
> 
> The exception to that could be this C-99 from FS. Really looking forward to seeing what that's all about.......


It's safe to say I'm partial to Cindy , alone or knocked up by sub or e$ko.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 2, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> What I meant by cookie cutter is effect. I agree with you that the tastes and smells vary a great deal, but the effect is substantially similar with most. Some variation, some being better than others, but not a huge divide imo. A long flowering sativa is just an all otgether different buzz.
> 
> The exception to that could be this C-99 from FS. Really looking forward to seeing what that's all about.......


Thanks mate.

Yes as soon as I see the first true leaves, I'm throwing them both in flower 

Would also like to say that the Malawi beans cracked before 24 hour soak and emerged from cubes in less than 24 hours. Very good start compared to PCK, China Yunnan. I like to be fair on any good or bad I may experience while trying Ace, or any breeder. So far, these remind me of Bangi Haze in starting quick and being viable


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 3, 2014)

Im doing some Ace Panama and Panama DC outdoors next season(Southern hemisphere) so ill make sure I let you all know how it goes. And maybe a PCK


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 3, 2014)

popped zamal


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

Awesome. Would love to see any pics and updates on them


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

After reading this entire post I am totally sure I wouldn't be interested in running any of these beans you guys keep talking about 14-16 week flowering time, isn't that the entire point of breeding plants? To lower the flowering time and increase potency? 15 weeks of flowering is a total waste of time I could grow 4 crops of northern lights or even 2 crops of a normal 8 week strain.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 3, 2014)

Flavors + Increased potency is the entire point. Flowering time matters but not as much.
Long flowering sativa's lose their special effects when you shorten flowering times by adding indica.

14-16 weeks is short flowering time for a pure sativa
Some can flower for 24 weeks...


----------



## kindnug (Aug 3, 2014)

You probably have never smoked a plant that flowered for that long...
Impatience + Ignorance.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

Nope you are totally wrong I have smoked landraces many times, I live in Colorado the number 1 place in the world for the best nugs, tyvm. Seems like a waste of time and grow space/plant count to wait half a year for 1 strain. I stopped growing RD Moonshine haze because it took over 12 weeks fuck 14weeks +. Here's what I am smoking on today, this won the cannabis cup this year in Denver,CO for hybrid.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> After reading this entire post I am totally sure I wouldn't be interested in running any of these beans you guys keep talking about 14-16 week flowering time, isn't that the entire point of breeding plants? To lower the flowering time and increase potency? 15 weeks of flowering is a total waste of time I could grow 4 crops of northern lights or even 2 crops of a normal 8 week strain.


Well I'm pretty sure these long flowering plants have some merits in their own right. Yes people like to cross with these types of plants to bring down the flowering times, but what else is affected? Surely genetic recombination means other aspects of the plant is lost.

I don't know many people at all that grow out these types of plants. I'd guess that the majority of smokers, including myself may have never truly had a pure sativa plant in the first place. 

I've got a perpetual, and a little space for plants that can take a while. So flowering time is less of a concern. 

A similar analogy would be why grow (insert low yielding strain) over big bud, you can harvest so much more in the same time. Well because the end product is totally different.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Nope you are totally wrong I have smoked landraces many times, I live in Colorado the number 1 place in the world for the best nugs, tyvm. Seems like a waste of time and grow space/plant count to wait half a year for 1 strain. I stopped growing RD Moonshine haze because it took over 12 weeks fuck 14weeks +. Here's what I am smoking on today, this won the cannabis cup this year in Denver,CO for hybrid.


Cups are simply circle jerks so someone can say this is the best. 

12 weeks to 14 weeks? What's another 2 weeks when you've already invested that time plus are going to have to invest another month in drying and curing?


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

And I said I stopped growing those slowbies because of the growth rate, right now I am focusing my sativa efforts on plants that take no more than 10 weeks to flower ( right now got a nice little golden goat girl going) and I wouldn't change it at all waiting an extra month when in this state you can only grow 6 plants legally(only 3 flowering) isn't going to work for someone that smokes at least an eighth of meds a day.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> And I said I stopped growing those slowbies because of the growth rate, right now I am focusing my sativa efforts on plants that take no more than 10 weeks to flower ( right now got a nice little golden goat girl going) and I wouldn't change it at all waiting an extra month when in this state you can only grow 6 plants legally(only 3 flowering) isn't going to work for someone that smokes at least an eighth of meds a day.


I understand if you have limits and what not. I do as well and mostly follow them.

I just think having limits on flowering time will eliminate a lot of decent genetic offerings. I wouldn't have my Goji plant (11-12 weeks) or Sunshine Daydream (10.5 - 11 weeks) if I had to put time limits on them.

To each their own I suppose. But in this thread we will show some longer flowering plants, so I hope you stop on by and check them out. Perhaps it will change your mind, if not at least you will see what's what

ETA how are you liking Golden Goat? I really enjoyed that plant from a smoking perspective. I also think there are very few if any pure sativas finishing up in 10 weeks or less to be honest. Hybrids, yes, pure satty? Doubtful


----------



## kindnug (Aug 3, 2014)

I could see the problem only being able to grow 6 plants + taking that long to finish.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I understand if you have limits and what not. I do as well and mostly follow them.
> 
> I just think having limits on flowering time will eliminate a lot of decent genetic offerings. I wouldn't have my Goji plant (11-12 weeks) or Sunshine Daydream (10.5 - 11 weeks) if I had to put time limits on them.
> 
> To each their own I suppose. But in this thread we will show some longer flowering plants, so I hope you stop on by and check them out. Perhaps it will change your mind, if not at least you will see what's what


You might love those strains but for me I can get strains from proven genetics that produce big yields of rock hard buds that are sativa dominate in much less time and they are my favorite strains anyway so why not run that and save the time and yield more?


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

The golden goat plant I have is from a cut of goat that was tested at 29% THC that is pretty legit in my book.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 3, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Nope you are totally wrong I have smoked landraces many times, I live in Colorado the number 1 place in the world for the best nugs, tyvm. Seems like a waste of time and grow space/plant count to wait half a year for 1 strain. I stopped growing RD Moonshine haze because it took over 12 weeks fuck 14weeks +. Here's what I am smoking on today, this won the cannabis cup this year in Denver,CO for hybrid.


Colorado #1 in the world for best nugs...there is the ignorance I was talking about


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

We got some of the best buds in the world here in CO, people come from all over the country to smoke our weed , you can hate all you want but I know where the good nugs are.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 3, 2014)

Do you have some results or just what you've heard?


Yodaweed said:


> The golden goat plant I have is from a cut of goat that was tested at 29% THC that is pretty legit in my book.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

Everyone's garden is different, so I can't say what is best for me is best for you.

I don't know if I'll like the plant or not. Hence why I'm growing it. I'm looking forward to trying something new and pretty much unavailable. I've been to shops, rarely do I ever see a true satty. Closest thing I'll see is a super silver haze or something similar.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

It's from a dispensary I can go whenever I want and buy a nug , their THC is listed on a sheet tested by a legit lab in Denver.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 3, 2014)

No one I know has gone to Colorado for bud...
It's legal recreational that's the only reason!


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Colorado #1 in the world for best nugs...there is the ignorance I was talking about


Best bud can be anywhere a great grower has great genetics. Let's not turn this into some dick measuring contest okay? I'm enjoying civility in this thread. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 3, 2014)

Same here in Cali


Yodaweed said:


> It's from a dispensary I can go whenever I want and buy a nug , their THC is listed on a sheet tested by a legit lab in Denver.


There is Quantum kush @ my dispensary that claims 30.8% Thc.
I've had some strains that tested lower + were stronger... like ~25% range


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> It's from a dispensary I can go whenever I want and buy a nug , their THC is listed on a sheet tested by a legit lab in Denver.


We have similar shops here in the mitten. Besides THC is only one component of a high


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah


TonightYou said:


> Everyone's garden is different, so I can say what is best for me is best for you.
> 
> I don't know if I'll like the plant or not. Hence why I'm growing it. I'm looking forward to trying something new and pretty much unavailable. I've been to shops, rarely do I ever see a true satty. Closest thing I'll see is a super silver haze or something similar.


Most dispensaries don't carry a large selection of landrace sativas because they grow too big, take too long to grow, and yield fluffy nugs for the most part unless you get an amazing phenotype or a cross and that's why most sativas are crosses as well. One place I go has good amounts of a landrace Thai I smoke it sometimes it is pretty good but their are way better choices that get me a lot higher.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> We have similar shops here in the mitten. Besides THC is only one component of a high


Totally agree with this statement that's why I am not a huge dabber like my GF is, I always tell her theres a lot of stuff in the buds your missing out by smoking concentrates.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 3, 2014)

He made the claims> I'm just pointing out how it looks


----------



## coppershot (Aug 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well I'm pretty sure these long flowering plants have some merits in their own right. Yes people like to cross with these types of plants to bring down the flowering times, but what else is affected? Surely genetic recombination means other aspects of the plant is lost.
> 
> I don't know many people at all that grow out these types of plants. I'd guess that the majority of smokers, including myself may have never truly had a pure sativa plant in the first place.
> 
> ...


I like your analogy. not to mention the smoke was pure power plant which is probably good but not some fire, at least from my experience.. and this running drivel 'this is the best place in the whole wide world for bud' is played out. it is also childish and not true.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 3, 2014)

We're all growing buds of similar quality is what I like to think.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah
> 
> Most dispensaries don't carry a large selection of landrace sativas because they grow too big, take too long to grow, and yield fluffy nugs for the most part unless you get an amazing phenotype or a cross and that's why most sativas are crosses as well. One place I go has good amounts of a landrace Thai I smoke it sometimes it is pretty good but their are way better choices that get me a lot higher.


That's debatable. Like I said, I've had very few opportunities to try true sativa plants. From a Comercial standpoint I'm in agreement. But if the buds are superior in effect, the price would be higher to reflect the amount of work, no? 

I am about to find out how these plants grow and what the end product will be. I'm excited for this adventure and perhaps I will be bitching about some Neverending flowering monster, perhaps I'll deal and get to the finished product. I'm excited either way for the challenge. Somehow I doubt I'll be disappointed to know for a fact I've tried a pure sativa


----------



## coppershot (Aug 3, 2014)

definitely. the access to genetics is wide open, everyone has the chance to grow fire now days.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> That's debatable. Like I said, I've had very few opportunities to try true sativa plants. From a Comercial standpoint I'm in agreement. But if the buds are superior in effect, the price would be higher to reflect the amount of work, no?
> 
> I am about to find out how these plants grow and what the end product will be. I'm excited for this adventure and perhaps I will be bitching about some Neverending flowering monster, perhaps I'll deal and get to the finished product. I'm excited either way for the challenge. Somehow I doubt I'll be disappointed to know for a fact I've tried a pure sativa


Good luck hope you enjoy the end product.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

coppershot said:


> definitely. the access to genetics is wide open, everyone has the chance to grow fire now days.


Fuckin truth there bubs!


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Good luck hope you enjoy the end product.


Here's to hoping I do too. Thank you


----------



## kindnug (Aug 3, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Good luck hope you enjoy the end product.


That's all that matters in the end right!


----------



## kindnug (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't think you'll have a problem with the flowering time if you find a 12-14 week plant.
Specifically since your used to growing ~11 week plants already.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

Do you grow in soil or hydroponics? I found that growing slower sativas in RDWC will reduce flowering time by at least 1 week and as much as 3 weeks reduced flower time if done well and good vigorous genetics.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Do you grow in soil or hydroponics? I found that growing slower sativas in RDWC will reduce flowering time by at least 1 week and as much as 3 weeks reduced flower time if done well and good vigorous genetics.


I'm a soil guy. I enjoy not having to baby sit my plants plus I don't want to draw more electricity on my circuit or have a chance for a water disaster in my apartment. Nothing against hydro though, I find it fascinating


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

Sure np but actually hydro if done properly requires less maintainence, if you setup a good system with a large res you can leave your plants alone in a good sealed room for up to 2 weeks without even looking in.


----------



## coppershot (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't grow to sell it or to make money. I do it for only myself and to share with a few close friends. I normally flower for 9-12 weeks so adding another 4 weeks is not really a big deal.. I am all about quality (taste and potency) and yield and time are not really concern. enjoy the journey Tonightyou!!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

Let me show you a pic of my sativa mother plant and her baby her name is sky and the baby is sky jr just cut her 3 days ago I think it already rooted cause it moved towards the light but not sure. The mother is in 10 gallon fabric pot.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

That mother is about 1 year old  topped about 50 times lol already back in the light!!!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

coppershot said:


> I don't grow to sell it or to make money. I do it for only myself and to share with a few close friends. I normally flower for 9-12 weeks so adding another 4 weeks is not really a big deal.. I am all about quality (taste and potency) and yield and time are not really concern. enjoy the journey Tonightyou!!!


I don't sell at all either I use all my buds medically or make edibles out of them.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

coppershot said:


> I don't grow to sell it or to make money. I do it for only myself and to share with a few close friends. I normally flower for 9-12 weeks so adding another 4 weeks is not really a big deal.. I am all about quality (taste and potency) and yield and time are not really concern. enjoy the journey Tonightyou!!!


You and I are similar. Just for me and my friends. 

Thanks and stick around for the ride.


----------



## coppershot (Aug 3, 2014)

that's a crazy pic. what color are the stems? they look so dark but I am colorblind lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

They are like brown and green and have a bark like a tree I think this happens when your plant is really old lol its pretty thick too and bendy I bet it could take a hell of a storm.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

That's 10 gallons of coco-coir topped with perlite to stop fungus gnats.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

Does your plants look like that Tonight?


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Let me show you a pic of my sativa mother plant and her baby her name is sky and the baby is sky jr just cut her 3 days ago I think it already rooted cause it moved towards the light but not sure. The mother is in 10 gallon fabric pot.


Definitely see the sativa ish features but it doesn't seem to be a pure sativa based on what I've seen.

What's going on with those leaves? Seems way premature to have that rust look going on, looks like a magnesium problem as its affecting the lower and middle leaves.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Does your plants look like that Tonight?


My plant is a 1.5 inch seedling in a rock wool cube about to hit dirt tonight. So not very exciting


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

it was a MG defiency that is fixed now happened before I transplanted from 5gal to 10 gal she needed more room, this plant has been in veg for 1 year and topped like 50 times


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

The plant that mom came from grew 6 foot tall then I had to build a special scrog to stop it growing more its a sativa dom hybrid for sure will grow super tall if you don't stop her. At one point the whole plant had the MG problem that was about 1 month and a half ago, she took a bit to come back but now shes growing uncontrollably again and it sucks I wish I could grow more plants cause I cut off about 5 good clones every 2-3 days.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> The plant that mom came from grew 6 foot tall then I had to build a special scrog to stop it growing more its a sativa dom hybrid for sure will grow super tall if you don't stop her.


My goji gal is like that. I flowered her in a three gallon fabric pot at about 13-15" tall. She sprung into the lights and I essentially have to keep her in one spot in the tent, being tied sideways using bamboo poles.
She's probably 4 feet now, and she is probably about 8-9 weeks in flower. Those first couple weeks she simply springs forward, every time I open the tent to check on her she's bigger.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

See I topped my sativa plant(its actually skywalker OG kush) did you top your goji? The tops of my plants grew 6 foot tall and kept going it sucked I use LEDs tho what light do you use?


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> My goji gal is like that. I flowered her in a three gallon fabric pot at about 13-15" tall. She sprung into the lights and I essentially have to keep her in one spot in the tent, being tied sideways using bamboo poles.
> She's probably 4 feet now, and she is probably about 8-9 weeks in flower. Those first couple weeks she simply springs forward, every time I open the tent to check on her she's bigger.


Yea that's the same height I flowered my golden goat and it really hasn't grown at all just started budding looks like it will just fill in. Sucks cause I expected sativa like growth patterns and it didn't grow at all, heres a picture of her.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> See I topped my sativa plant(its actually skywalker OG kush) did you top your goji? The tops of my plants grew 6 foot tall and kept going it sucked I use LEDs tho what light do you use?


No, I stopped topping plants. From my experience in my situation, topping plants just makes more work for the same or less.

See the reason for this is I'm growing in a 20" wide by 48 " long tent. I cram plants in there so that the entire space is full. When I experimented with topping I ran into the following:
1. I was forced to stake a lot more plants multiple times
2. The plants seemed to interfere with other plants light exposure. My garden is a mix of different genetics, some plants are shorter, some plants have had longer vegetation periods. My canopy is uneven.
3. There was much more work at trim time.
4. The yields when trying on multiple different plants (topped v. Untopped) were either unaffected or yielded in lesser amounts than untopped. I had much more smaller buds which I thrown into the hash pile when topped than untopped.

If I wasn't already covering the ground print with plants completely, I think my results would be different. A 600 watt for my space is a very good amount of light to begin with.

Eta some of my plants didn't like being topped. Other plants like Goji simply throw out branches all over the place but remain a singular apaxical dominance


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Aug 3, 2014)

imho if you want a sativa high you will not get it from an indica/ sativa cross..generally

that said…even with pure malawi there are earlier phenotypes and once you clone the earlier one

it will finish even earlier as a clone

like maybe you can get a 10-11 week cut

they grow insanely fast and will take over your room..in a good way

i had a dr gt malawi in 1999 it was friggin wonderful earthy electric


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> imho if you want a sativa high you will not get it from an indica/ sativa cross..generally
> 
> that said…even with pure malawi there are earlier phenotypes and once you clone the earlier one
> 
> ...


I'm hoping to get one girl out of the two beans. It will certainly be cloned. Due to what needs to be flowered, I can't pop more and to be honest, I will keep both plants if they are female, but I'm kinda hoping to only get one. 

While it may not end up a keeper, it will at least give me an idea of what to do in my situation if I want to run more.


----------



## coppershot (Aug 3, 2014)

I am starting to run more plants on the sativa side of things. not pure but sativa dominant strains. I want to see how they wok in my space before going with something from a line like Ace. I run a 5x5 tent.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

coppershot said:


> I am starting to run more plants on the sativa side of things. not pure but sativa dominant strains. I want to see how they wok in my space before going with something from a line like Ace. I run a 5x5 tent.


Well you are rocking a bigger space than me! I'm doing 20" wide by 4 feet long and 6 feet tall, about 4 feet in height safely with the 600 watt.

It shall be an adventure. If I can do it, and perhaps I'll have problems, you should be able to


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 3, 2014)

I see this thread exploded... and I was hoping it was because people were as excited for the Zamal as I was.

On another note I popped 10 Purple Peyote as well because I was dumb and accidentally mistook them for the Zamal seeds when I first tossed em into water mindlessly while totally fucked up on edibles. So I have those going too instead of some Sannies Jack. I actually am goign to have too many females I think lol.

Also 1 female seeds C99 and didn't bother popping anymore because I've been assured it's a winner guaranteed. 

1 Shark Shock CBD for my dog too.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I see this thread exploded... and I was hoping it was because people were as excited for the Zamal as I was.
> 
> On another note I popped 10 Purple Peyote as well because I was dumb and accidentally mistook them for the Zamal seeds when I first tossed em into water mindlessly while totally fucked up on edibles. So I have those going too instead of some Sannies Jack. I actually am goign to have too many females I think lol.
> 
> ...


Well the thread didn't go to shit and It was a pretty interesting conversation. 

Please post both the Peyote Purples and Zamals up in here. I know PP is Cannabiogen, but I think it would be at home up in here  

Things should be getting interesting. The next 1 gallon plant harvested or identified male will make room for the beginning of flowering of my Ace gear.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 3, 2014)

I did intend to pop a few PP, just not all of them. LOL. Oh well 

I'll see what I can do, I'm not great about pictures. But I'll take some.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 3, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Also 1 female seeds C99 and didn't bother popping anymore because I've been assured it's a winner guaranteed.
> 
> .


Just curious who can provide assurances on what one bean can do. I'd go as far as saying 'most likely'.


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 3, 2014)

In my opinion good sativas grown outdoors on a good season would bring out more of marijuanas psychoactive effects apposed to a indica hybrid etc. I reckon the sun spectrum brings out a more complex high. Beside not all of aces strains are pure sativas and we don't all grow for share potency, some people look for yeild and taste etc


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 3, 2014)

Also im doing cannabiogens Panama DC but its pretty much the same as aces I think.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> In my opinion good sativas grown outdoors on a good season would bring out more of marijuanas psychoactive effects apposed to a indica hybrid etc. I reckon the sun spectrum brings out a more complex high. Beside not all of aces strains are pure sativas and we don't all grow for share potency, some people look for yeild and taste etc


Outdoors is probably best but we shall see how they do indoors. I've seen some old Malawi gear indoors and it was killer but this was before they reworked the strain. 

I must disagree with you about Ace offerings. They are one breeder with more pure sativa than indicas or hybrids with indica. Shit gotta brochure right here and I'm counting 12 pure sativas, 4 hybrids and 1 pure indica (PCK, but they also carry Erpout or whatever it is).


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Outdoors is probably best but we shall see how they do indoors. I've seen some old Malawi gear indoors and it was killer but this was before they reworked the strain.
> 
> I must disagree with you about Ace offerings. They are one breeder with more pure sativa than indicas or hybrids with indica. Shit gotta brochure right here and I'm counting 12 pure sativas, 4 hybrids and 1 pure indica (PCK, but they also carry Erpout or whatever it is).


Im sure itl be potent as hell! Actually your dead right I was just on their website and there are so many sativas. Only a few indicas and indica dominants.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

One of the few breeders I've seen that offer so many. Cannabiogen is another that seems to have a good offering


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 3, 2014)

I know Amos, I'm just poking fun. I only have the single seed and the only guarantee I have is that it will be female, hence it's being chosen.


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 3, 2014)

Im doing these outdoors this coming season (Except the freebies or maybe one idk yet) And possibly getting a PCK.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

Definitely post on the Cannabiogen and the Ace. I was interested in the Panama so that should be a good show. I've wanted to try Taskenti for a while now as its a land race indica.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 4, 2014)

The PP all cracked their hull, the rest of em have not. I'm sure they will just fine though - very healthy looking seeds.


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Definitely post on the Cannabiogen and the Ace. I was interested in the Panama so that should be a good show. I've wanted to try Taskenti for a while now as its a land race indica.


I will defiantly keep you updated on the ace and cannabiogen strains, should be poping them around October. Thats why I got the Taskenti because its a landrace and because I guy on the New Zealand outdoor thread grew Panama and a small Taskenti last season, Im pretty pumped!


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 4, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> The PP all cracked their hull, the rest of em have not. I'm sure they will just fine though - very healthy looking seeds.





Letstrip said:


> I will defiantly keep you updated on the ace and cannabiogen strains, should be poping them around October. Thats why I got the Taskenti because its a landrace and because I guy on the New Zealand outdoor thread grew Panama and a small Taskenti last season, Im pretty pumped!


Here is to a good season!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 4, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I know Amos, I'm just poking fun. I only have the single seed and the only guarantee I have is that it will be female, hence it's being chosen.


And a fine choice it is, amigo, I hope you get some sweet pineapple. Be sure to update and report somewhere.



Letstrip said:


> Im doing these outdoors this coming season (Except the freebies or maybe one idk yet) And possibly getting a PCK.


I spot Cheese Candy. I have one at 6 weeks bloom that's fought hard between two massive clones [ Ace of Spades and c-99] for light space. 3 big colas have made it through the maze, and are looking like they'll be exceptional, fwiw.


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I spot Cheese Candy. I have one at 6 weeks bloom that's fought hard between two massive clones [ Ace of Spades and c-99] for light space. 3 big colas have made it through the maze, and are looking like they'll be exceptional, fwiw.


Awesome Amos, have any pictures?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 5, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Awesome Amos, have any pictures?


It's hard to take good pics now because everything in both grow rooms has overgrown the space. I made a change in nutrient brand for these, and was not prepared for this sort of improvement. But if you can make out anything, the cheese candy is the three towering colas in the middle. There's a 4th that's supercropped amongst the field of c-99 [r], ace of spades on the left.

I mispoke earlier - these are just past 5 weeks - not 6. You'll see some fan leaf burn from the close proximity to the light, but for now all the buds are tied, pulled, bent out of danger.


----------



## bluesdad (Aug 5, 2014)

Had anybody purchased the Ace mix?I'm getting a free 5 pack of Bangi Haze with the order


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 5, 2014)

bluesdad said:


> Had anybody purchased the Ace mix?I'm getting a free 5 pack of Bangi Haze with the order


Better make some room, you could get stuck with some 16 week plus strains! 

I think your in for a treat


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> It's hard to take good pics now because everything in both grow rooms has overgrown the space. I made a change in nutrient brand for these, and was not prepared for this sort of improvement. But if you can make out anything, the cheese candy is the three towering colas in the middle. There's a 4th that's supercropped amongst the field of c-99 [r], ace of spades on the left.
> 
> I mispoke earlier - these are just past 5 weeks - not 6. You'll see some fan leaf burn from the close proximity to the light, but for now all the buds are tied, pulled, bent out of danger.


They look very nice!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 8, 2014)

They're all through the dirt except for one Zamal and I'm sure it will show its head soon enough. 
One of them has sort of tied itself into a knot however and I'm curious to see how it recovers.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 9, 2014)

Zamal popped on through last night.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 13, 2014)

pp on the right. Zamal on the left along with C99 and Shark Shock CBD. They were on my windowsill for about a day too long and sorta stretched out. Nice vigor on the Zamal plants.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 14, 2014)

Malawi is rocking quite well for me. I'm waiting for the plant, although not too long, for (hopefully gals) a bit more established. I'll snap a couple photos tonight. They are beginning to get their first leaves. Glad to hear about hybrid vigor in those zamals


----------



## Shaker1 (Aug 17, 2014)

I too am now growing Ace's gear. I got 6 Malawi just above the dirt, 4 panama, and 3 purple haze x thai wet in paper towel.
also have been growing c99(love this), Williams wonder, sannies jack, m.o.b.(the Maine strain). looking forward to sharing and learning.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 17, 2014)

How's MOB and Sannies Jack for you? F8/Fem/F7/F6?


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 20, 2014)

So a little photo update. 

I threw a Bangi Haze into flower. Have to wait to get a cutting off it as she's a bean pole. Not a fan of taking cuts after flowering begins but I had to do that with Mountain Temple and a Snow Queen (stocky indy pheno).

Anyways, here are the Malawi. I am going to put them into flower when Snow Queen (OG/pine cone pheno expression) is cut down and if a Bangi Haze is male. Although I was considering doing a little pollen chucking with Bangi Haze meets Goji gal. I'd like to have an idea of what could occur but I don't wanna waste a good male if it is one.

  

I simply have no idea how big she will get, if I'm lucky to get a gal.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 20, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> pp on the right. Zamal on the left along with C99 and Shark Shock CBD. They were on my windowsill for about a day too long and sorta stretched out. Nice vigor on the Zamal plants.


I like that setup you have there by the way.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 20, 2014)

They've gotten a lot bigger. The nice thing about that setup is you can adjust the height of the shelf pretty easily. I lowered it a few inches and the most vigorous Zamal's are almost growning into the light. Not bad at all.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 20, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> They've gotten a lot bigger. The nice thing about that setup is you can adjust the height of the shelf pretty easily. I lowered it a few inches and the most vigorous Zamal's are almost growning into the light. Not bad at all.


Very cool and practical! I'm always a fan of seeing people's setups and that is a great one for veg. 

Keep me posted on those Zamals. I'm excited to see what you get


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 23, 2014)

These Malawi are really getting moving! Not as slow as some other land race/ibl. I have the Bangi Hazes both in the tent now. Just waiting to sex them. If a male pops in, the Malawi will take it's place.


----------



## althor (Aug 23, 2014)

I grow Ace and Cannabiogen quite often.

 Most of their strains require a lot of patience, stable environment, and go EASY with the nutrients.
Fox Farms alone is enough to send them all into the nitrogen claw.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 23, 2014)

althor said:


> I grow Ace and Cannabiogen quite often.
> 
> Most of their strains require a lot of patience, stable environment, and go EASY with the nutrients.
> Fox Farms alone is enough to send them all into the nitrogen claw.



Good to know. I ditched fox farms nutes long ago. I use Jacks and haven't had a single issue with any plants. Fox farms just wasn't a good fit, too easy to get lock out and nutes weren't quite right in npk numbers I prefer. Easier to use a 1-1-1 ratio or 2-1-2 ratio.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 26, 2014)

Sadly it looks like one of the Bangi Haze is male. I haven't pulled him yet, just want to make sure but I'm wanting to make sure that I am correct in my assessment. The other Bangi Haze should start to show soon, hoping for one female. 

So the question is, do I put in Malawi as I'm at the point where they are taking off, or do I throw in PCK in his place?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 26, 2014)

The Zamal really need to go into something bigger than a solo cup now. Pretty impressive vigor on these things IMO.

Will be upping them to larger pots tomorrow and maybe snapping some pics.

Grow the Malawai.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 27, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> The Zamal really need to go into something bigger than a solo cup now. Pretty impressive vigor on these things IMO.
> 
> Will be upping them to larger pots tomorrow and maybe snapping some pics.
> 
> Grow the Malawai.


That's what I'm thinking. I'm surprised at the vigor on Malawi as well, not exactly hybrid vigor but nothing as slow as MLI or PCK


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Aug 27, 2014)

The biggest thing I see with these longer flowering strains is that it takes so long to find out if you have something good or trash. If the best sativa clones were passed like garbage clones are from dispensaries infested with bugs or inferior cuts purposly sold it sure would make it easier.

Like to see how your Malawi and that china strain do. Was always interested in them and reports from others. The China strain is supposedly more indica.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 27, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> The biggest thing I see with these longer flowering strains is that it takes so long to find out if you have something good or trash. If the best sativa clones were passed like garbage clones are from dispensaries infested with bugs or inferior cuts purposly sold it sure would make it easier.
> 
> Like to see how your Malawi and that china strain do. Was always interested in them and reports from others. The China strain is supposedly more indica.


I only have the one China, so I'm hoping for a girl! Very stout and Indica looking.

Now the two Malawi definitely have the sativa look right out the gate. I'll be checking the Bangi Haze tonight to confirm male or female, but I'm pretty sure I've got a male on the one. Was going to check last night but rearranged the tent so the carbon filter is next to the light. Oh what a difference that makes in temperatures! Hate having all the weight hung up there but easily a 10 degree temperature difference just from moving it to the top instead of having it on the ground. Wish I'd done it sooner as I've tired of such high temperatures which have definitely had an impact on my girls


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 28, 2014)

One Bangi Haze is confirmed male. Sadly the second I should is appearing to be male as well. Looks like I'll stick both Malawi plants in their place. I have one bean left of BH so here's to it being a female.


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> One Bangi Haze is confirmed male. Sadly the second I should is appearing to be male as well. Looks like I'll stick both Malawi plants in their place. I have one bean left of BH so here's to it being a female.


Hope your next BH is a female! Keen to see how BH grows.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 28, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Hope your next BH is a female! Keen to see how BH grows.


Same here. I'll snap a photo of the boys prior to chopping them down. Really wanted to try this strain so even if I get a male I will probably buy a pack.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 29, 2014)

That Banghi is supposed to be real nice. Was curious to see how it went, I'd pop more if I were you if you got the space.

Here's a picture after transplant (day after they looked a little ragged immediately after).







And any guesses on what strain this one is (this pic is from immediately after transplant)?









I'm sure at least one person can figure it out.

These were sprouted on the 9th so about 3 weeks in.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 31, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> That's always the problem with pure sativas. But man would it be awesome to see. Run that destroyer and share here when you get some space!


im from the w.i. and have sent my pals destryer , zamaldelica and the tropical mix destroyer are faster only 14 weeks and she s a real beast heavy yields and not a smoke for beginner she smash your face with one toke and the high stay at least 2h but all sativa from ace are like that they take time and grow very huge even on 12/12 from seedling but panama have some pheno at 11-13w and can be done indoor without much trouble


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm having to raise that shelf almost every day. Scary times ahead hopefully in more ways than one.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 2, 2014)

So now one Malawi is in the tent. Was gone during the weekend. Hopefully a she, I'll snap some pictures. Still haven't sexed the other Bangi Haze, haven't had a chance to look over the tent. Much more stout than the other one. Only have one bean left of Bangi Haze so I'll probably pop that soon after I get some other plants out of the veg area.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 7, 2014)

So we have one Bangi Haze female! Here she is:


Thought I'd also post the PCK I just threw in. It's sibling is up next.

And finally here are the Malawi. Putting them in early and they are in three gallon pots as the roots are very vigorous. Seriously has roots stretching out of the pot.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 8, 2014)

Most of my Zamals are a bit clawed from the worm casting/sea soil/coco mix I lazily tossed them into. I'm freaked out about how they will react to my mix - I'm hoping the carbon I put into it this time around is a really excellent Nitrogen sink as advertised. Scary times ahead like I said before.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 8, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Most of my Zamals are a bit clawed from the worm casting/sea soil/coco mix I lazily tossed them into. I'm freaked out about how they will react to my mix - I'm hoping the carbon I put into it this time around is a really excellent Nitrogen sink as advertised. Scary times ahead like I said before.



They will probably be fine. Particularly since they haven't been fliped yet right?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 8, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I'm hoping the carbon I put into it this time around is a really excellent Nitrogen sink as advertised.



It is. The first time I added bio char to my soil I neglected to charge it. Some sad looking plants were the result! 

The next time I made it I soaked it an alfalfa tea prior to adding to the soil and it was a night and day difference


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> It is. The first time I added bio char to my soil I neglected to charge it. Some sad looking plants were the result!
> 
> The next time I made it I soaked it an alfalfa tea prior to adding to the soil and it was a night and day difference


You know more about organics than I.

Listen to this guy!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 8, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You know more about organics than I.
> 
> Listen to this guy!



OGE is a long time organic guy. He knows his shit. I just happen to be certain on this one due to a fuck up.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh I thought he was (I know, at least from pics he knows his shit regardless of grow style).

I just have had to much nitrogen in the past, and once in flower, it corrected itself is all.

I'd think one would have some serious lockout, and death if it was extremely bad.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> OGE is a long time organic guy. He knows his shit. I just happen to be certain on this one due to a fuck up.


How bad a fuck up and with what strain? These things are majorly nitrogen sensitive. And my soil is so much more loaded with everything than the simple little mix I lazily put together to start them.

I did not do a soak of the carbon partly keeping in mind possible nitrogen sensitivity. I figured if it was deficient I could always water with alfalfa teas.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 8, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Oh I thought he was (I know, at least from pics he knows his shit regardless of grow style).
> 
> I just have had to much nitrogen in the past, and once in flower, it corrected itself is all.
> 
> I'd think one would have some serious lockout, and death if it was extremely bad.


With sativas typically issues with nitrogen only get worse in flower. They're not flowering yet. They won't be until later this month after they've shown me some sex and clones have been taken.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 8, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Oh I thought he was (I know, at least from pics he knows his shit regardless of grow style).
> 
> I just have had to much nitrogen in the past, and once in flower, it corrected itself is all.
> 
> I'd think one would have some serious lockout, and death if it was extremely bad.





OGEvilgenius said:


> How bad a fuck up and with what strain? These things are majorly nitrogen sensitive. And my soil is so much more loaded with everything than the simple little mix I lazily put together to start them.
> 
> I did not do a soak of the carbon partly keeping in mind possible nitrogen sensitivity. I figured if it was deficient I could always water with alfalfa teas.



It was an obvious case of the plant not performing it's biological functions at peak capacity. Stunted growth. Decreased yield. Pale in color.

Several strains will see the same batch of soil, so the above issues weren't isolated to one strain. Pretty sure Northern Skunk was involved. Cheese Quake. Kali Mist


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok, duly noted. I'm thinking probably for the Zamals it will be ok as they really seem to hate it. I'll probably have to supplement the other plants with teas.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry TY. Don't know why it quoted you above too in my response to OGE??


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sorry TY. Don't know why it quoted you above too in my response to OGE??


I swear these boards are buggy! Its gotta be whatever php script is handling the auto save draft or something. 

Well heres to hoping they will be okay OGE. Its a bummer when shit happens, but heres to hoping they pull on through. Nothing wrong with cutting loses either though. Sometimes ya just have to.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 8, 2014)

They'll be fine, they're just not perfectly healthy and happy anymore. I guess it's just a warning to others who might attempt to grow it out.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 8, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> They'll be fine, they're just not perfectly healthy and happy anymore. I guess it's just a warning to others who might attempt to grow it out.


Always good to know. It always bugs me as well when something isn't right and you either:
1, feel stupid as you could have prevented it, 
2. wish you could have prevented it
3. Hope you can save it 
4. Realize you can't undo what's been done

And sometimes all of the above. So I'm happy to have at least the one Bangi Haze female. Only been one day, but I'm predicting the one PCK to be a male based on what I'm seeing already. Will wait it out though, no need to be over reactive as I've been tricked before. Malawi plants are looking happy and the one that's been in there a week is starting to throw off some side shoots. I'm really enjoying this strain so far. Zero problems on them, and hopefully get at least one female. Unlike the PCK/Bangi Haze/ singular China Yunnan, very vigorous, and not a slow starter.


----------



## Breko (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey guys....I believe TY said I could post my peyote purple in this thread? Just don't wanna disrespect Ace....Are they connected? I'm not sure...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 12, 2014)

theyre like cousins, i was there when he said u could, post em up


----------



## Breko (Sep 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> theyre like cousins, i was there when he said u could, post em up


Word GG..... Lemme go grab pic. She's in the back of the garden....But I'll tetris her out for y'all.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 12, 2014)

Breko said:


> Word GG..... Lemme go grab pic. She's in the back of the garden....But I'll tetris her out for y'all.


Yes post them on up! I'll take some photos myself this evening. PCK is sadly sadly male. sadly male haven't killed him yet yet as I kinda wanted to see what he's got going on. Malawi are looking healthy and I'll take some photos tonight if them as well


----------



## Breko (Sep 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Yes post them on up! I'll take some photos myself this evening. PCK is sadly sadly male. sadly male haven't killed him yet yet as I kinda wanted to see what he's got going on. Malawi are looking healthy and I'll take some photos tonight if them as well


Cool. Got some pics late last night...I'll post em up when I get home from the 9-5


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 12, 2014)

i was checking out the zamaldelica on a dif site, shit looks great!


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 12, 2014)

Breko said:


> Cool. Got some pics late last night...I'll post em up when I get home from the 9-5


Lol. Wage slaving as well eh?

Awesome! Looking forward to them. This thread is dedicated to anyone growing Ace, or Cannabiogen


----------



## Tranquileyes (Sep 12, 2014)

What's your pheno looking like Breko?


----------



## Breko (Sep 12, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> What's your pheno looking like Breko?


Like a purple bubba that's been covered in snow. I will upload for sure today but I have some friends on the way over to grill and chill..... Tonight when I'm feelin saucy! lol.



TonightYou said:


> Lol. Wage slaving as well eh?
> 
> Awesome! Looking forward to them. This thread is dedicated to anyone growing Ace, or Cannabiogen


Kind of 

Let's just say my office has REALLY bright lighting and several carbon filters if ya catch my drift....


----------



## Breko (Sep 12, 2014)

.
 
 
 
Hey y'all...homies are still here....but they too drunk to pay attention now. (this is my living and none of my friends have ANY idea. HA) Lol. I'm playing DJ but wanted to post these for my niggys!..... It was hard to focus because this plant was next to an intake fan.....plus the HPS is kickin. Apologies.....But you get the idea?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 13, 2014)

Looks nice. Yeah, a little nitrogen curl there I'd say. They're a touch nutrient sensitive.

Insane frost there though. Looking for an outstanding true kush to keep in the stable. Think this is going to be the one.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 13, 2014)

Very pretty!

I wanna do some garden work, but my back is screaming, haven't been able to sleep, and can't haul anything with out wincing. Considering a trip to urgent care for some IV drugs, this is misery


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 13, 2014)

If you have any oil try it topically if you can manage it.


----------



## althor (Sep 13, 2014)

Yep, like I said at the beginning of this thread, back off the nitrogen. These strains will claw like crazy if you are giving it any.


----------



## Breko (Sep 13, 2014)

althor said:


> Yep, like I said at the beginning of this thread, back off the nitrogen. These strains will claw like crazy if you are giving it any.


This is my first run of any ace/CB. I always keep N through flower to keep healthy green leaves. Next PP run I won't. Def had heavy N curl. Never grown a strain like that!


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 13, 2014)

Breko said:


> This is my first run of any ace/CB. I always keep N through flower to keep healthy green leaves. Next PP run I won't. Def had heavy N curl. Never grown a strain like that!


Keep them green! Usually I do keep them green, sometimes a little fade will set in towards the last week


----------



## kona gold (Sep 14, 2014)

I tried some ACE a little while back, with the intention of finding those old chronic land race sativas of my youth.
Kinda disappointing results.
Lots of males, and most females were not of great quality. Not saying you cant find some good ones, i had a good golden tiger, not exactly strong like the description, but i didnt have it dialed in optimum.
Just think it might be better to get a hybrid, or pure sativa that has already been selected out of these landraces, and work on them from that point.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 14, 2014)

kona gold said:


> I tried some ACE a little while back, with the intention of finding those old chronic land race sativas of my youth.
> Kinda disappointing results.
> Lots of males, and most females were not of great quality. Not saying you cant find some good ones, i had a good golden tiger, not exactly strong like the description, but i didnt have it dialed in optimum.
> Just think it might be better to get a hybrid, or pure sativa that has already been selected out of these landraces, and work on them from that point.



Thanks for the feedback! I'm hoping for some nice strong plants, we shall see. 

One PCK male had been discarded. Did some cleaning of the tent and will be adding something else.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Sep 15, 2014)

Breko said:


> This is my first run of any ace/CB. I always keep N through flower to keep healthy green leaves. Next PP run I won't. Def had heavy N curl. Never grown a strain like that!


Mine has some gnarly curl going on as well. It started after the flip to flower, so the N is a likely cause. With that said, shes gotten nothing other than whats built into the soil.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 15, 2014)

I transplanted my lone Bangi Haze gal into a three gallon pot from a one gallon pot. Probably will slow her down a bit but should be rewarded by allowing her more root space as she's early in flower. Still waiting for her to stretch, and need to get a couple cuts off of her. The side branches are not very long and as much as I hate revegging a flowering cutting, I hate trying to clone tiny cuts even more.

I'll update a a photo tonight along with the Malawi plants. Hopefully I may be able to sex at least the elder of the two plants


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 15, 2014)

Good thread TY- Never grown any Ace genetics but they are next in line on my list. Both Ace and Cannabiogen are supposed to be excellent companies to obtain quality genetics from. Really want to run their China Yunan, as well as a few others from both companies. Let us know how you go bro !


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 15, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> Good thread TY- Never grown any Ace genetics but they are next in line on my list. Both Ace and Cannabiogen are supposed to be excellent companies to obtain quality genetics from. Really want to run their China Yunan, as well as a few others from both companies. Let us know how you go bro !


Thanks! I really wanted to run CY too. Luckily I have one (if fingers crossed It's a girl, I'll take a photo of that plant too. Love the tight node structure), but Ace made it up to me with sending the Malawi. The Malawi are very vigorous compared to the CY, PCK, and Bangi. 

I'd wait a good 6 months until stock is out and relisted on the CY as Ace told me old stock is out there


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 15, 2014)

Awesome bro ! - Can't wait to see some pics of your CY


----------



## althor (Sep 15, 2014)

Others may not agree with me, but instead of "quality" genetics, I would more use the term "raw" genetics. Building block type, but I have yet to be blown away by anything I have had, a lot of interesting and unique (compared to genetics from everyone else) type plants which make them fun and challenging (in some cases) to grow.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 15, 2014)

Fair enough, I'll find out one way or the other and report my findings either way.

To be honest, I'm happy not to running just poly hybrids, but to each their own


----------



## althor (Sep 15, 2014)

^Yep, that is why I tend to grow their genetics so much. It is nice to take a break from the same stuff mixed 100 different ways.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

So here is the lone China Yunnan. Probably going to transplant (hopefully) her tonight as I want to veg her to a larger size.


Will take a photo tonight of Bangi Haze. Kinda pissed she has not stretched or thrown out any branches needed for clones. May have to reveg her, loving the early trichome development. Since I have so many beans I may just let her go and order another pack but I'd hate to let go of a potential outlier.

Eta: on the Malawi still no gender on either. The one I'm more partial to has tighter nodes and some great side branching. So I'm hoping that one is a female. Need to take some pictures of that gal tonight


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice plants TY - keep us updated on your progress bro


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hope you don't mind me sharing our FMS Lemon Kush, ready to go into mason jars for curing


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 17, 2014)

A random popcorn nug


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> Nice plants TY - keep us updated on your progress bro


Thank you! And pretty bud shots are always welcome. I have some FMS, haven't really wanted to pop then but hear good things about them.


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Thank you! And pretty bud shots are always welcome. I have some FMS, haven't really wanted to pop then but hear good things about them.


This was my 1-st run with FMS gear. I'm sure they have better strains (like Pure AK) that would be worth a run. Main things I didn't like about this Lemon kush was the LOW calyx-to leaf ratio and limited resin production. The seeds were worth the money, as they were SUPER cheap (13$ -4 fem seeds !). So all in all, worth the effort for sure


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> This was my 1-st run with FMS gear. I'm sure they have better strains (like Pure AK) that would be worth a run. Main things I didn't like about this Lemon kush was the LOW calyx-to leaf ratio and limited resin production. The seeds were worth the money, as they were SUPER cheap (13$ -4 fem seeds !). So all in all, worth the effort for sure


That does look leafy! Part of the reason I killed a sleestack skunk freebie. Plus have gear I'd rather grow


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> That does look leafy! Part of the reason I killed a sleestack skunk freebie. Plus have gear I'd rather grow


Damn... we're getting like 10 sleetstack skunk freebies with this order. Are they really bad, or maybe you just got a crappy pheno?


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> Damn... we're getting like 10 sleetstack skunk freebies with this order. Are they really bad, or maybe you just got a crappy pheno?


I do too. Not bad at all as far as growing. Probably would have been great commercial bud but she was taking up valuable resource estate and was only 3 weeks in flower or so when I tossed her. Stinky as hell by the way


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I do too. Not bad at all as far as growing. Probably would have been great commercial bud but she was taking up valuable resource estate and was only 3 weeks in flower or so when I tossed her. Stinky as hell by the way


Whew... okay- then maybe Sleetstack is allright (with the right pheno). It's always a good sign for them to "stink like hell" -  Maybe I'll find some decent phenos in a 10-pack (freebies). BTW- do you think it would be worthwhile to make a tincture out of material we would normally "toss"? Fan leaf, and some trim maybe... I hate throwing cannabis in my compost pile (aside from stems) and was wondering if the "trash" can be turned into some "stash" - ie. oil, tincture, or something else.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> Whew... okay- then maybe Sleetstack is allright (with the right pheno). It's always a good sign for them to "stink like hell" -  Maybe I'll find some decent phenos in a 10-pack (freebies). BTW- do you think it would be worthwhile to make a tincture out of material we would normally "toss"? Fan leaf, and some trim maybe... I hate throwing cannabis in my compost pile (aside from stems) and was wondering if the "trash" can be turned into some "stash" - ie. oil, tincture, or something else.


Fan leaves, trim, and fluff buds all go into a zip lock bag in the freezer. I only toss dead, crunchy leaves


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Fan leaves, trim, and fluff buds all go into a zip lock bag in the freezer. I only toss dead, crunchy leaves


What do you use the fan leaves for TY?


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> What do you use the fan leaves for TY?


Depending on the strain, there can be some decent trichome coverage. Often times there isn't much there, but waste not want not, and as long as you don't blend the leaves, you won't have any green in your hash. It's just an easy way of keeping everything but the stems and dirt in one place for disposal really. I could just as easily toss em, but I try to keep everything in one place for thorough disposal


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Fan leaves, trim, and fluff buds all go into a zip lock bag in the freezer. I only toss dead, crunchy leaves


What are non-trichomed fan leaves good for? Is it possible to make a decently potent tincture with them?


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> What are non-trichomed fan leaves good for? Is it possible to make a decently potent tincture with them?


You can juice them, probably incorporate them into a lotion or something but there isn't much active goodies on em


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You can juice them, probably incorporate them into a lotion or something but there isn't much active goodies on em


Thanks for the reply bro. Just as I thought, fan leaves aren't good for medicating (if you're like me and prefer that buzzy side-effect) - haha


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> Thanks for the reply bro. Just as I thought, fan leaves aren't good for medicating (if you're like me and prefer that buzzy side-effect) - haha


Yea, being in an apartment though, even if legal, makes me cautious to by product disposal


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Yea, being in an apartment though, even if legal, makes me cautious to by product disposal


Yeah, you need to be careful. I usually put the trash n stems in my compost pile instead of throwing it out in the trash. Safer that way, for sure.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 20, 2014)

Still no gender showing yet, but the Malawi are doing great!
 
 

Here is Bangi haze. For the name, it hasn't stretched much and isn't very branchy. Loving the trichome production!


----------



## Tranquileyes (Sep 26, 2014)

This Peyote Purple is something you have to see to believe. Flowers are just beginning to appear, but everything including fan leaves are completely trich'd out. I'm talking frost on frost. It looks like mold until you get a closer look. With that said, I doubt ill be running her again, and it might not even be my choice. She will NOT clone. I've tried twice, and this second try isn't looking good. I might have to dust off the aerocloner and give that a go. But honestly i'm not too worried, I popped one out of ten beans and got the frosty blue calyx phenol, which seems to be the desirable one.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 30, 2014)

All right, I am stoked! Looks like both of Malawi are looking female! Obviously I will take a closer look but so far I am seeing female pistils on both the plants. I know i must keep a close eye for hermies but excited i am


----------



## Breko (Oct 2, 2014)

Peyote Purps Day 72.

My wife said it looks "evil". I concur.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 2, 2014)

Breko said:


> View attachment 3266337
> View attachment 3266339
> View attachment 3266340
> Peyote Purps Day 72.
> ...



Can't wait for the smoke report....


----------



## Breko (Oct 2, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Can't wait for the smoke report....


You and me both! I have a feeling shit's gonna be DEADLY.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 3, 2014)

So I was watering the girls earlier before I went to work. Everything is looking lovely and it definitely seems I got my wish, 2 very female looking Malawi. Bangi Haze is looking nice and while not either Ace or Caanabiogen, my Maple Leaf Indica is really starting to frost up


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 3, 2014)

Breko said:


> View attachment 3266337
> View attachment 3266339
> View attachment 3266340
> Peyote Purps Day 72.
> ...


72 days? Wow. 50-55 seemed like the consensus over on the IC thread. 

Looking good though man. I'll post some pics up when mine is further along.


----------



## Breko (Oct 3, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> 72 days? Wow. 50-55 seemed like the consensus over on the IC thread.
> 
> Looking good though man. I'll post some pics up when mine is further along.


Thanks!

hmmmmm.....At 55 days there were at least half white pistils. I'm sure I could have taken it then. But I like to push my strains and really let calyxes swell. Maybe I go too far sometimes. But I refuse to ever be the guy with the premature buds. 

Quick dried sample from my cable box..... Holy shit. I was couchlocked but soaring at the same time. Fun trippy high with full body melt. Loved it and didn't wake up ONCE in the night! (insomniac BAD over here)

I looked at a bud under a 100x scope. You couldn't even see plant material. More trich coverage than I've ever seen. Hands down.

Would def give CBG gear another go. Indica recommendations from them?


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 3, 2014)

Breko said:


> Thanks!
> 
> hmmmmm.....At 55 days there were at least half white pistils. I'm sure I could have taken it then. But I like to push my strains and really let calyxes swell. Maybe I go too far sometimes. But I refuse to ever be the guy with the premature buds.
> 
> ...


The Tunskiei or what ever it is has always caught my eye. I have the pck which is the same stock as Ace. Going to be putting those into flower soon.

Excited for the Malawi. Going to be a fun 14 week or so adventure going forward. I'll snap a pick of the girls tonight (looking fairly identical) when I take some clones and I'll also post some Bangi, and Maple Leaf Indica.


----------



## yesum (Oct 3, 2014)

I have run the Peyote Purple and it is not a deadly stone. strong enough but not killer so do not look for that. quality of the stone is what you may like about it.

crazy frost on the plants, did not yield too well.


----------



## Breko (Oct 3, 2014)

yesum said:


> I have run the Peyote Purple and it is not a deadly stone. strong enough but not killer so do not look for that. quality of the stone is what you may like about it.
> 
> crazy frost on the plants, did not yield too well.


I don't know....My shit turned out pretty deadly in the stone dept. Maybe because I pushed it so far. You have any pics?


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 3, 2014)

Okay, So now an update on some Ace Gear!

First up, Is Bangi Haze. Looking good in week 4. I'm still surprised by the short stature based on the genetics and description. No clone, so if she looks like a keeper, I will need to reveg her.



Next up is the two Malawi gals. Looking good, and as much as this bugs me, I will say she is only a few days into flower. Usually I count from 12/12, and I do believe this i the most accurate means of counting flower time, but due to early flowering because of it being a pure sativa, I think its in my best interest to count now due to maturity. 




And while this is an Ace and Cannabiogen thread, I can't help but post my Maple Leaf Indica #3 up here. She is in week 4.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 4, 2014)

Those Malawai's look like they will be getting to scary sizes. I'd say you can still clone the Banghi (to get a jump start on it, it looks pretty frosted) but lol, there aren't any branches that are obvious. Maybe that one little one at the bottom.

MLI is a line most who try it seem to love but not many try. Curious to see.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 4, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Those Malawai's look like they will be getting to scary sizes. I'd say you can still clone the Banghi (to get a jump start on it, it looks pretty frosted) but lol, there aren't any branches that are obvious. Maybe that one little one at the bottom.
> 
> MLI is a line most who try it seem to love but not many try. Curious to see.


I know! I am a little terrified, but what you didn't see in that picture, as I took photos of all the gals in the tent, is I bent/broke a stem on one of them dragging out that beast of a White Lotus #2. First I went, ah shit, but upon further inspection, all it needed was some support. With the bamboo pole and some wire, she is as good as new. In fact this will probably slow her down a bit, which I'm fine with. I even pinched the stem on the other one to try to keep the vertical stretch down. While vertical stretch is an obvious worry, I also think about the mess those side arms could present. Nonetheless, I'm stoked to have two Malawi girls.

That Bangi Haze is a damp pole, and she does look good. She a quick flowering plant, and since i only have one (with one more bean left) I'm not sure if she is representative of the strain or a one off. I may end up keeping her and revegging her.

MLI is a strain I've always wanted. I topped another one in veg in order to get cuts, but it could be a male so we shall see.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 5, 2014)

So I've culled the PCK I have in veg. Didn't want to do it but due to my kitties loving to chew on leaves, this one was stripped of many when I wasn't looking while cleaning out my veg area a month back and she never really bounced back. Granted she was slow as shit to start with. I figure I'll pop a couple more when I pop 4 of each of Bodhi testers I shall start after I harvest a couple plants at the end of the month. 

China Yunnan is set to go in next. So when Bangi Haze or MLI finish up, that will be the next strain to go into flowering. I'm hoping it's a female, but I'm leaning towards male as I'm not seeing presex yet and generally with a plant as old as it, the pistils should be showing


----------



## User64 (Oct 5, 2014)

Watching this for the Bangi Haze as I ordered some due to the descriptions of it being compact and dense.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 5, 2014)

User64 said:


> Watching this for the Bangi Haze as I ordered some due to the descriptions of it being compact and dense.


Definitely post it up on here. I thought she'd be more stretchy and sativa like. So far that isn't the case, but I'm liking what I'm seeing. She may get a reveg, or I'll order another pack as I only have one more bean left.


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 6, 2014)

Poped 2 ace fem Panamas and both germinated and are coming through the dirt  Also poped a Cannabiogen Taskenti fem and Panama DC fem ( Panama x Deep chunk ) which both germinated and are coming through. Ill get some pics up sometime soon and they're gonna be outdoors this season in a few weeks so ill keep you all posted right through my grow.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 6, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Poped 2 ace fem Panamas and both germinated and are coming through the dirt  Also poped a Cannabiogen Taskenti fem and Panama DC fem ( Panama x Deep chunk ) which both germinated and are coming through. Ill get some pics up sometime soon and they're gonna be outdoors this season in a few weeks so ill keep you all posted right through my grow.



Please do! Would love to see all of those, particularly Taskenti!


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Please do! Would love to see all of those, particularly Taskenti!


Sweet as Ill keep you posted


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 8, 2014)

These will be outside in a few weeks.

Cannabiogen Taskenti - Stretchy bastard lol


Canabiogen Panama DC - Pretty vigorous so far


Ace Panama x2 - Quite short as of now but healthy.


Wholes room shot. The one on the far back right is a barneys farm LSD for anyone whos wondering.
 

Cheers guys, ill keep you posted.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 8, 2014)

Very nice. Looking forward to em!

The Malawi gals are still stretching and if looks like this weekend I will be using some bamboo poles to help secure the girls in their space. It isn't bad yet, but I have a feeling that like my goji, they will reach outwards if not trained,


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 8, 2014)

around 10 weeks on my favorite Golden Tiger (Malawi Gold x Meao Thai), she finishes at 13 weeks with a 11 on - 13 off light schedule. .… i've found with these types of sativas that they express their full power and potential around 12-18 months old from seed. I've run this cut 4 times and she gets better every time.


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 8, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> around 10 weeks on my favorite Golden Tiger (Malawi Gold x Meao Thai), she finishes at 13 weeks with a 11 on - 13 off light schedule. .… i've found with these types of sativas that they express their full power and potential around 12-18 months old from seed. I've run this cut 4 times and she gets better every time.


Wow man how does she smoke? I bet it kicks ass  More people need the patients for strains like this.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 8, 2014)

you really have to give her 3 to 6 months cure to bring out the flowers true potential… a shit eating grin magic carpet ride…. the high builds for 15-30 minutes, does not hit fast but the quality and complexity of the high in unique among more common strains and changes over 2-3 hours… warm body feel good ganja… extremely unique and loved by anyone who's tried her. woody, citrus, and carrot are the dominant aroma and flavor.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 8, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> around 10 weeks on my favorite Golden Tiger (Malawi Gold x Meao Thai), she finishes at 13 weeks with a 11 on - 13 off light schedule. .… i've found with these types of sativas that they express their full power and potential around 12-18 months old from seed. I've run this cut 4 times and she gets better every time.


Very gorgeous! I've got my clones, so as long as they go well, they will certainly be getting a run. Plus give me a chance to bush out the clone of each.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 8, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> you really have to give her 3 to 6 months cure to bring out the flowers true potential….


This is something that I disregarded until recently. I always felt that a good cure would enhance the flavor, smell, and smoothness of the smoke but didnt think it possible to improve the effect or potency. I believe differently now.

Not sure that this is the case with every strain, but most certainly with some.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 8, 2014)

yep, i find curing to be different for every strain… pure or nearly pure sativas almost always benefit from a good cure… I find that heavy indicas and most OG varieties don't get much more potent but do loose flavor after 4-6 weeks cure. Each strain has a sweet spot.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 8, 2014)

but let's be honest… sometimes you have to call a spade a spade… many landraces sativas can be garbage, if it doesn't get me buzzed out the gate it's not worth curing up for 6 months to find out it's still hay… lol


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 9, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> but let's be honest… sometimes you have to call a spade a spade… many landraces sativas can be garbage, if it doesn't get me buzzed out the gate it's not worth curing up for 6 months to find out it's still hay… lol


That is a concern of mine with these malawi. But I found a journal on icmag that really had some beautiful plants (not that it is definitive of quality), they were the fem version. Plus I've grown a lot of hybrids that lean sativa but never any pure ones. Thought it would be interesting to see the medicinal value of a pure sativa that *hopefully* manageable. Based on what I saw, it seems they would be a good candidate as they replaced my China Yunnan beans. 

So far, I'm liking what I'm seeing, the gals are very healthy, easy plants. Everyday I open the tent, they are getting larger. I am a tad concern with what the stretch may end up being. As of now, I've got about a foot and half available for her to stretch into before I'll have problems. I figure I still have 3 weeks of stretching to go, and I'll get an idea of her growth over the past week when I check on Sunday. 

She heals fast! I bent the stem on accident pulling out the giant white lotus. By Tuesday she no longer needed support, and this morning it's as if nothing ever happened.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 10, 2014)

Some beautiful specimens in this thread guys! That Bangi Haze is looking great TY and that purple peyote looks bloody dank as  keep up the bud porn guys!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 10, 2014)

I've got a pheno of PP that's got frost on the fan leaves in veg btw. I'll get pictures at a much later date as I have been neglecting the hell outta my garden due to harvest season.


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 10, 2014)

Panama DC already has roots coming out of the pot and its only 5 days old lol Not very big pots, I mean only starter pots but hell that was quick. Quite vigorous.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 10, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Some beautiful specimens in this thread guys! That Bangi Haze is looking great TY and that purple peyote looks bloody dank as  keep up the bud porn guys!!


Thank you, as well to the other good folks in this thread. I'm fascinated by Bangi Haze as she is so not sativa in growth, at least what I think of when you think sativa. I think I will need to run a pack after her as if she turns out desirable in effects. I can totally see this line being great in bringing down flower times and size.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes it's not very sativa leaning at all hey, it may end up more sativa in flavour and potency, I'm sure it's in there somewhere  
A 10 pack comparison would be cool though


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 13, 2014)

So my Panamas first set of true leaves have 2 and 3 blades? lol Is that a more common thing for sativas or nah? All my other plants have one blade.

2 blades?


3 blades? Kinda hard to see in this pic.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 19, 2014)

Alrighty, pulled out the Malawi gals for a little photo shoot. They are still growing, and look at that branching!



Eta: I've seen those extra blade you speak of, I think it's normal and the first leaves generally start other blades to appear as it seems yours is doing.


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 19, 2014)

Man those are crazy. Yea new I wasn't the only one haha Must be a more sativa thing?


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 25, 2014)

If I rub the stem of my Panama it smells like smoke lol Just weedy smoke


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 25, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> If I rub the stem of my Panama it smells like smoke lol Just weedy smoke


Malawi has an interesting aroma. Woody and what reminds me of anise is present. How's the stretch on your Panama?


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Malawi has an interesting aroma. Woody and what reminds me of anise is present. How's the stretch on your Panama?


Sounds nice mate. Panama is pretty streched Ill try get some pics up soon


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 28, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Sounds nice mate. Panama is pretty streched Ill try get some pics up soon


Same here, I'll pull the girls out this upcoming weekend. I think the stretch has stopped...or at least I hope so


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Same here, I'll pull the girls out this upcoming weekend. I think the stretch has stopped...or at least I hope so


You doing Panama? Or is that with your other ace sativas?


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh no, sorry I meant my Malawi. Just meant I'd share some photos.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello folks! So I'm faced with a dilemma. The Malawi are still growing but looks to have slowed down. Both are practically touching the light so I have a couple of options:

1.) Shove them in the corner, they will get less light but wont get burned. 
2.) Tie them down. These plants are easily manipulated. I can totally see them standing up to the elements outdoors. I could bend the stems down and sideways and Crack the stem in places to slow them down. 
3.) Take the clippers to them and take off some of the tops


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 31, 2014)

What week is she in?

Either bending or moving to the corner is what I would do...

i don't top after flowering to be sure the stress doesn't effect yield.


----------



## ThermalRider (Oct 31, 2014)

Give her some silica blast and after a couple of days she bend easier and tie her tops down....


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 31, 2014)

I think the corner is where both gals will go. I also think I will gently tie her up.

She's already received some silica blast. It's part of my feeding. I've just never had a plant want to keep going vertical like this on me.

She is in weeks 6 or so. I'd have to look in my notes. It looks like stretching has slowed but damn are these girls beasts!

I'll take some photos of the gals this evening when the girls wake up and I tend to the garden.

Thanks for the suggestions, much appreciated.

Eta: these girls in the corner could go another foot or so before they hit the ceiling in the tent. Hopefully it won't come to that


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 31, 2014)

Popping these soon. Anyone know what to expect as for space requirements. I picture some huge sativas if left go? I'd like to pop all 10, but will do 5 if should expect montsers.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 31, 2014)

Plan on lots of stretch. I underestimated and flowered at 8 inches. Probably should have grown them at 12/12 but I don't think it would have made much of a difference to be honest


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 31, 2014)

By your estimate? If I vegged long enough to get a backup clone, Then put in a 5 g smart pot, trimmed to a few leads. How many plants per 1000 would you expect? And how tall? I'm pretty good at training unruly plants to work for me but knowing what to expect sure helps.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 31, 2014)

I'd love to give you an honest answer but I can't as I really only know my setup and this is my first run with pure sativas. I flower 8 plants in three gallon pots under my 600 hps just to give you an idea


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 2, 2014)

So a little photo update

Here are the Malawi, I may just have to top the taller one, as I think it will otherwise get burned from the light. I believe the one with more bud formation has stopped stretching, or at least slowed down.

Malawi 1
 
 

Malawi 2
 
 

I forgot to take a photo of bangi haze so enjoy some maple leaf indica


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 4, 2014)

As much as I hated to do it, I gave both girls a but of a hair cut. Looks like stretch has finally stopped, but I was already getting light damage/heat damage on the leaves. This would only get worse for the buds and at least now they are no longer in harms way with the light.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

So the Malawi are nice and healed, stretch has stopped so I am happy.

Bangi haze is almost done but not quite. Hoping it will bulk up a bit within the next couple days. I did pick a single nanner off the top of her. It wasn't opened and I'm not sure if it'd an end of flower or what ad otherwise she's a great looking albeit low yielding plant.

In other news, China Yunnan is a gal! She finally showed me her sex and I'm glad I've vegged her as long as I have so I should get a healthy harvest.


----------



## Letstrip (Nov 7, 2014)

Ill have panama, panama DC and Taskenti updates next week, cheers. They're all outside now.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Nov 8, 2014)

I hope you do a smoke report on the Bangi Haze, its been on my list for awhile now.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 8, 2014)

GHOPZZ said:


> I hope you do a smoke report on the Bangi Haze, its been on my list for awhile now.


I shall, it will be posted here. I've only got the one female so I'm not sure how reflective it is of the strain.


----------



## bengi (Nov 8, 2014)

I have a pack of Fatty Bubba coming. Anyone have experience with it? Not sure if I will start it in my next grow or wait a bit.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 8, 2014)

bengi said:


> I have a pack of Fatty Bubba coming. Anyone have experience with it? Not sure if I will start it in my next grow or wait a bit.


I'd love to see that, please post it when you get them popped and running!


----------



## bengi (Nov 8, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'd love to see that, please post it when you get them popped and running!


Sure thing Tonightyou. I guess since it was limited to 100 packs that not many people have grown it before. I can't find much info or grow reports on it. It was released in Feb/March? 

Just decided to grab a pack do to the description of it being afghani dominant. Been looking for a nice nighttime smoke. Seems to be more geared for outdoors but can be successful indoors as well. 

Guess I will take the plundge and get some first hand intel on this strain. I will let you know and post back with an update when I get the green light. I will be starting up again in a week or two. Just deciding which strains I want to go with, considering limited space.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2014)

Peyote Purple a couple weeks out from being flipped. Kinda has a weird leaf wrinkle thing going on. Not sure what's up with that.... but my god this mofo is a slow one!


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Peyote Purple a couple weeks out from being flipped. Kinda has a weird leaf wrinkle thing going on. Not sure what's up with that.... but my god this mofo is a slow one!
> 
> View attachment 3289474


I swear we've been spoiled with hybrid vigor!

Looks nice. We know that blueberry has the crinkle property. I wonder if the purple they used as a male was from blueberry stock. Just a thought.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 8, 2014)

bengi said:


> Sure thing Tonightyou. I guess since it was limited to 100 packs that not many people have grown it before. I can't find much info or grow reports on it. It was released in Feb/March?
> 
> Just decided to grab a pack do to the description of it being afghani dominant. Been looking for a nice nighttime smoke. Seems to be more geared for outdoors but can be successful indoors as well.
> 
> Guess I will take the plundge and get some first hand intel on this strain. I will let you know and post back with an update when I get the green light. I will be starting up again in a week or two. Just deciding which strains I want to go with, considering limited space.


Those should be interesting. I saw them and considered them as I love bubba. I went to their website and it looks like some new crosses will be in the mix


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 8, 2014)

China Yunnan will be taking one of the White Lotus spots when they get chopped. I've got high hopes for her. Perhaps it's because she was the only bean that popped from the pack and I've vegged her for so long.

(I swear the IBL are terribly slow for anyone reading these posts. Be sure to veg them as long as possible for high yields)

Wondering if anyone growing the crosses are seeing better vigor than IBL?

Malawi are looking great! I will take some pictures tomorrow for here when I see my girls tomorrow. My girlfriend gets mad at me calling the plants "my girls", but as I told her they are indeed female plants, and they are my girls. I think she may be a bit jealous 

Eta: Malawi don't seem to have the same vigor problems. So I'd say if it were a sativa cross dont worry about it as much


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 8, 2014)

True IBLs are always on the slow side. At least the ones I've grown. Herijuana is like this. Sweet Skunk to a lesser degree and NL as well. The PP aren't exactly vigor queens although they aren't bad. I'm currently trying to clone them for their first run in the tent. I've been slacking hard lately as I'm swimming in nuggets currently.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 13, 2014)

Alrighty, so Bangi Haze and Maple Leaf Indica are being chopped down tonight. 

Next in the tent will be MLI and China Yunnan, both are female.

I'll have another spot open to throw in something of Bodhi gear. Also need to discard some plants, probably won't keep clones of the Malawi as there is no way I can keep a clone reasonable until next go round.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 13, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> True IBLs are always on the slow side. At least the ones I've grown. Herijuana is like this. Sweet Skunk to a lesser degree and NL as well. The PP aren't exactly vigor queens although they aren't bad. I'm currently trying to clone them for their first run in the tent. I've been slacking hard lately as I'm swimming in nuggets currently.


Did you get any mutants from PP? I germinated 4 seeds, all of which sprouted just fine. 2 of them turned in to some major fuggly plants around the 4'th week of veg. I culled those 2. No time for that shit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Did you get any mutants from PP? I germinated 4 seeds, all of which sprouted just fine. 2 of them turned in to some major fuggly plants around the 4'th week of veg. I culled those 2. No time for that shit.


That's what happened to the two Fat Martys I popped. [GS] Still have the 3, but the FGC are as frosty as anything I've seen since Chernobyl, and are due in a week.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That's what happened to the two Fat Martys I popped. [GS] Still have the 3, but the FGC are as frosty as anything I've seen since Chernobyl, and are due in a week.


They are frosty mofos for sure. Are you picking up that funky grape smell yet?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> They are frosty mofos for sure. Are you picking up that funky grape smell yet?


Yeah, but it's subtle. I figure it'll reek after it's been in jars for a spell. That tent has 2 FGC [sisters], 2 chuckys bride [sisters] and a Phantom Cookies, so a lot of combined odors in there.. It'll take a few weeks to know, but I suspect it's the best grouping of finished smoke to date. A different CB clone, and a solos stash got chopped yesterday, with one ss taking longer. Filled the spots w/ a Goji mom and a Lemon Skunk mom. , and have Fireballs, Gojis, and QuazyQuake girls prepping. 

On an Ace genetics note.......I've got nothing - sorry, TY. But if you can grab some FGC, I'd do so, if they smoke even half as good as they look.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 13, 2014)

Ah no worries. You are always welcome in any thread I've started.

I'm going to run those grape stompers again. Was a pretty good plant, and I'm sure something for else is special in there. Just need to figure out what other beans I want to pop next. 

Tonight when I take down MLI and Bangi Haze, I'm going through plants and deciding what to keep and what to pitch. Then I'm going through the bean packs and prioritizing what I'll pop next. I know I'll start PCK again, but god are they terriblely slow


----------



## THCbreeder (Nov 13, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Ah no worries. You are always welcome in any thread I've started.
> 
> I'm going to run those grape stompers again. Was a pretty good plant, and I'm sure something for else is special in there. Just need to figure out what other beans I want to pop next.
> 
> Tonight when I take down MLI and Bangi Haze, I'm going through plants and deciding what to keep and what to pitch. Then I'm going through the bean packs and prioritizing what I'll pop next. I know I'll start PCK again, but god are they terriblely slow


I got some grape stomper Og From GGG in my collection gonna hold in to them .. So far how would you rate ace overall ?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Peyote Purple a couple weeks out from being flipped. Kinda has a weird leaf wrinkle thing going on. Not sure what's up with that.... but my god this mofo is a slow one!
> 
> View attachment 3289474


Very very slow indeed. It's also a bitch to clone. I don't think it will be getting out to anyone but me.... probably great breeding material. No potential for commercial though I don't think. I didn't get any obvious mutants. 

I do have phx's Tombstone going right now as well. It does have a weird recessive thing going on with the first true leaf. It doesn't look like a typical pot leaf at all, more ducksfoot like. But not really ducksfoot. Kind of messed up but it seems to be growing fine. Just one plant like that from those seeds.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 13, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> I got some grape stomper Og From GGG in my collection gonna hold in to them .. So far how would you rate ace overall ?


I'm cutting down Bangi Haze, my first Ace gear on a moment. But allow me to give ya a run down. Getting a little medicated first, so this is a good distraction:
1.) I started out with China Yunnan order and PCK with Bangi Haze freebies.

2.) Germination rates were absolutely terrible for China yunnan. Out of seven, only one made it. Now this is while I'm popping other things and PCK was fine along with Bangi Haze as well as Bodhi gear. No real problems on other gear. Email Ace, just explained the problem. Told me it's older gear and they'd replace it with anything on them. Picked Malawi, sent me 10 of them (original CY order was only a 5 pack). Very quick and great customer services.

3.) All plants are ibl. All were very slow veggars. Malawi was a fast plant in comparison, maybe a tad slower than F1 crosses. PCK were damaged, the cat went to town while they were about 8 inches high eating a bunch of leaves. I was cleaning the grow space and didnt realized he crept in. Neither recovered, or actually it was just so slow I couldn't notice.

4.) Malawi were flowered at about 8 to 10" unsexed. They were probably over 4 and a half feet when I cut the tops as my tent is about and 5 foot 6. Very healthy so far, no intersex traits, and zero issues with feedings.

5.) Bangi Haze is a very interesting plant. For a sativa, it seems to share little identifying characteristics with what one typically thinks of a sativa. It's finishing at about 9 weeks. Has very little stretch, leaf pattern doesn't appear distinctly as sativa. I did catch one male pollen sack a week ago. Haven't noticed any others and it was unopened. If you want to yield on this girl, it seems you need to veg it for longer periods of time. I am looking forward to seeing it's root structure, and I flower in three gallon, homemade air pots. I will say I have disturbed the light cycle here or there f
to water or snap a picture, but I've never seen it be an issue

6.) China Yunnan is showing female preflowers. I'm excited to see how she preforms as she's been in veg for a while.

I'll take pictures of all of them tonight minus PCK obviously.

Edited to fix fuck ups, probably some more in there


----------



## Letstrip (Nov 13, 2014)

I had updates but my computers playing up so Ill have updates very soon.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 13, 2014)

Germinated a couple more Peyote Purple. I gave up on one after a week when I didn't see it emerge from the soil, and I decided to use the same container for one of the C-99's I was germinating. Sure enough both sprouted, and I now have two seedlings in one container, and not a clue which is which. What do ya think..... should I try to separate them before the roots grow together, or are they too small to mess with?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 13, 2014)

You can save separate em still. I wouldn't wait on doing that though. The tap root is fairly tough compared to the sub root systems. 

There is a risk you'll end up killing one of course. But I'm sure you have decent hands from playing hockey those years. You could just let them grow up until you can get a clone and go thtat route, but I have found PP real difficult to clone and because the C99 is probably gonna out grow it you might end up with one plant not near as healthy as the other and that plant will be the more difficult of the two to clone.

I think I'd just do it now personally though. You'd already written the seed off anyway, right?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Germinated a couple more Peyote Purple. I gave up on one after a week when I didn't see it emerge from the soil, and I decided to use the same container for one of the C-99's I was germinating. Sure enough both sprouted, and I now have two seedlings in one container, and not a clue which is which. What do ya think..... should I try to separate them before the roots grow together, or are they too small to mess with?
> 
> View attachment 3293186


Separate them. You'll know the c-99 by the 2nd set of true leaves if not sooner.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Germinated a couple more Peyote Purple. I gave up on one after a week when I didn't see it emerge from the soil, and I decided to use the same container for one of the C-99's I was germinating. Sure enough both sprouted, and I now have two seedlings in one container, and not a clue which is which. What do ya think..... should I try to separate them before the roots grow together, or are they too small to mess with?
> 
> View attachment 3293186


I think if you separate them now, you'll be able to figure out which one is which.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Separate them. You'll know the c-99 by the 2nd set of true leaves if not sooner.


True. Those are pretty unique leaves


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 14, 2014)

Alright so I trimmed both of the Bangi Haze and the Maple Leaf Indica. Didn't yield much, didn't veg these much. Really thought the Bangi would stretch. Bangi was a little leafy for my liking. Maple Leaf Indica seemed like it wanted to begin self pollinate, I found the beginning of male preflowers. No beans were found and non were open. I can't discredit that I disturbed them during dark periods, and I did miss an entire flower period when the power went out. Yet on the other hand, other gear isn't showing any male preflowers... so I'm not sure. Did I fuck up? Was it ready to come down at week 8 and I just waited a tad long? At least I didn't find any beans. 

Here are some photos:
Bangi Haze
 
 
Maple Leaf Indica


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 14, 2014)

Clones will be taken today of China Yunnan and Maple Leaf Indica prior to entering the tent. 

Still wondering on the just harvested Maple Leaf Indica should have been taken down sooner. Was a little amber but mostly all cloudy. Perhaps the few light leaks, but I'd think it would affect other girls. Well I'll see how her stinky, and I mean straight up offensive vegging sister performs.

Got one more space to fill up, wondering if I should run something I know will perform, or start sexing Tranquil Elephantizer Remix


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 15, 2014)

The day after I made that post I saw a nice bit of roots in a bunch of PP clones. Go figure. Still took almost 3 weeks.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

So I dumped the pots that bangi haze and Maple Leaf Indica were in. As I suspected, the root mass was less than other strains despite vegging. Usually I veg in a gallon pot, and transfer to 3 gallon upon flower. Typically strains will fill that out pretty quickly, alas not with ibl. The China Yunnan has been vegged for a while in 3 gallon pots so I do think as long as she doesn't show intersexed traits, should be a good performer.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

So here is the lone China Yunnan. She is well vegged out, and looking fine. She is apparently a 80/20 indica/sativa split landrace. Should be interesting to see how she flowers out.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

Here are the sexy Malawi girls. Interesting to see how they differ from even sativa dominate hybrids. Smells of licorice are present, and they have a sweet aroma to them. Perhaps I won't toss the clones and will just hold onto them in case I find something special. 
Malawi #1
 
 
Malawi #2
 
 

Malawi side by side:
 

As you can tell, they are very bushy. The branching isn't a problem now, but I can see it being an issue once weight begins to pack on.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

Here is the next Maple Leaf Indica. As you can see, she is a she. Easily one of the most odorous plants in veg. She has a nice root mass in the one gallon pot and I transfered her to a three gallon. She will go in the tent when I take down White Lotus #1. Figure I'd give her a couple days to acclimate to the space. I will be keeping a close eye on her, as her sister had late male flowers. I'm still wondering if I made a mistake or took her just a little long at 9 weeks.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

Here is a bud from Bangi Haze. Really needed to veg her more, root structure was lacking, didn't clone her. Was a little leafy for my tastes but I don't think I grew her to the best of her abilities. I am liking the aroma, she smells like a forest after a fresh rain. For full disclosure, I did find a single unopened male flower around week 8. Could have been stress, or self survival. I did water and open the tent on occasion, but it really shouldn't have been a problem.


Here is Maple Leaf Indica. Frosty plant, didn't clone her as she was a bean pole, and she suffered from not having a sufficient root mass. As mentioned previously, I did find a handful of early unopened male flowers. This was at week 9, so perhaps I could have taken her at week 8. She didn't do much after week 8 like I thought she would and I had a harvest schedule.


Note, all IBL minus perhaps sativas (except Bangi Haze as it is apparently a sativa), you need to really veg these girls out to get the harvest you desire.

Maple Leaf Indica number two who is recently transplanted to a three gallon will take the next open spot in the tent, just want her to veg more in the three gallon in order to achieve a larger yield


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 15, 2014)

Can't wait to hear how both of those smoke. Nice frost on both really.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 15, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Very very slow indeed. It's also a bitch to clone. I don't think it will be getting out to anyone but me.... *probably great breeding material*. No potential for commercial though I don't think. I didn't get any obvious mutants.
> 
> I do have phx's Tombstone going right now as well. It does have a weird recessive thing going on with the first true leaf. It doesn't look like a typical pot leaf at all, more ducksfoot like. But not really ducksfoot. Kind of messed up but it seems to be growing fine. Just one plant like that from those seeds.


Totally agree. Would love to cross it Jabbas Stash, then BX. See where it goes from there. But the bag appeal alone is insane. Probably most I've ever seen. Effect/yield could improve.

Patients LOVED it. I think MANY people get mindfucked by bag appeal and it's a go once they've seen it.


----------



## bengi (Nov 15, 2014)

Both Bangi Haze and MLI look nice and frosty in both pics 

Interesting to hear about your ML, I wonder if it was a smaller pheno you got. Hopefully the second one will put a little more weight on for you. 

Looking forward to your smoke report.


----------



## Letstrip (Nov 16, 2014)

Outdoor update.

Panama DC


Taskenti


Panama - Munched on by a rabbit so Ill call it officially topped and Im gonna have to sort some defense out.


Panama 2 - Very stretched Im gonna need to get more light to this one.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 16, 2014)

bengi said:


> Both Bangi Haze and MLI look nice and frosty in both pics
> 
> Interesting to hear about your ML, I wonder if it was a smaller pheno you got. Hopefully the second one will put a little more weight on for you.
> 
> Looking forward to your smoke report.


Thanks. The root mass was totally under developed compared to any other plants I've cut down. I'm use to pulling out a giant mass with a few tugs on the stump. This was just pulling out loose dirt. The sister has been vegged for the last 9 weeks while this one was flowering. When I transfered her to a 3 gallon, she had a solid root ball. I'm hoping this go round that extra growth will increase the out put this go round.



Letstrip said:


> Outdoor update.
> 
> Panama DC
> View attachment 3294738
> ...


That Panama reminds we of the nodes that my PCK had. Long gaps between them and I had plenty of light as other plants don't normally have that node spacing. I'm excited for you and hope the season treats you well. Damn rabbits use to destroy my lettuce and broccoli garden. Had to set up chicken wire to keep those determined bastards out.


----------



## yesum (Nov 17, 2014)

Curious how you like the MLI Tonight. It has been one of my favs for a few years. Reliable nice stone. Does not taste great, is not super potent, does not couchlock or cause sleep. Yet it always gets the job done and that is what matter to me.

I am gonna grab a pack of Mangobiche real soon. Supposed to be a bit milder than the Panama which sometimes leaves me nervous if just sitting and looking at the tv or computer. Panama is activity weed for me and I am too lazy for that. hehe


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 17, 2014)

yesum said:


> Curious how you like the MLI Tonight. It has been one of my favs for a few years. Reliable nice stone. Does not taste great, is not super potent, does not couchlock or cause sleep. Yet it always gets the job done and that is what matter to me.
> 
> I am gonna grab a pack of Mangobiche real soon. Supposed to be a bit milder than the Panama which sometimes leaves me nervous if just sitting and looking at the tv or computer. Panama is activity weed for me and I am too lazy for that. hehe


Part of the reason I grabbed MLI over the Sensi Afghan #1 is I heard MLI is relaxing and yet not debilitating. I like a good indica during the day that won't put me down but will rid my body of pain.

Afghan #1 is still on my list. Just wanted a relax stone, and I know some other ones can be much more couch lock and debilitating, which has it's place.

I should sample a little when I'm home for work.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2014)

yesum said:


> the MLI ....... Does not taste great, is not super potent....


Does not make the 'must have' list.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Does not make the 'must have' list.


We shall see. She has a sweet aroma to her, but she's just in the beginning of the curing process. I'll have to hold on to a bud for comparison to her sister when I throw her in flower soon.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 17, 2014)

Alright, first smoke of the day, and I grabbed a curing bud of MLI. Really I should just wait until it's got at least a 1-2 week cure, but curiosity got the better of me.

This is so wreck your eyes shit. Definitely no trace of sativa at all. This is droopy eyed ganja. Going to have to wait until I go to the store now because I definitely look stoned.

It's relaxing stuff for sure. I'm really content, and don't feel tired (despite 4 hours of sleep last night), and I'm reading right now. I feel like I'm in a fuzzy blanket.

Taste/smell, really hard to judge as it isn't cured. Still is sweet though, pretty smooth too.

It will be interesting how she matures as the cure continues.

I'll do a better update after a proper cure. This is simply an initial impression. I'm still not happy with the nanners. Granted they were early male flowers, and she went 9 weeks, I keep wondering if I made a mistake or if she was suppose to come down earlier.

Eta: eyes are definitely wrecked, and my mouth feels like a desert


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 18, 2014)

Well I ended up taking a nap. Got up around midnight, ate a bunch of cupcakes and went back to bed. 

Will wait to try her again after a cure. Overall though, not too shabby. 

Malawi are looking great. One seems a tad faster in development than her sister. Both hungry and thirsty, requiring daily watering.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

So Bangi Haze is curing, haven't tried her yet but she smells of pine and incense. Maple Leaf Indica smells like sweet, burnt rubber. Kind of intoxicating aroma. Will give her a smoke when I'm trimming tonight.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Maple Leaf Indica smells like sweet, burnt rubber.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


>


I know you love your fruity smells.

It actually smells better than it sounds. I'm sure more curing will bring out some more aromas.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I know you love your fruity smells.
> 
> It actually smells better than it sounds. I'm sure more curing will bring out some more aromas.


Out of no respect for the l'il tiger, you need to refer to my preference as 'FROOOOTY'.


----------



## Letstrip (Nov 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Part of the reason I grabbed MLI over the Sensi Afghan #1 is I heard MLI is relaxing and yet not debilitating. I like a good indica during the day that won't put me down but will rid my body of pain.
> 
> Afghan #1 is still on my list. Just wanted a relax stone, and I know some other ones can be much more couch lock and debilitating, which has it's place.
> 
> I should sample a little when I'm home for work.


Does Ace or Cannabiogen do Afghani #1? Or at least who does the most genuine?


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 21, 2014)

Neither seem to have an Afghani #1, Cannabiogen does have taskenti which looks nice


----------



## Letstrip (Nov 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Neither seem to have an Afghani #1, Cannabiogen does have taskenti which looks nice


Ah thought they would. Itl be interesting to see how my Taskenti comes out then.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 1, 2014)

Any reports on the Banghi yet?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 1, 2014)

Actually just smoked some yesterday! She's been curing. She has an old school pine aroma with hints of francensense.

The high is pretty sativa. Not mind warping but social, and a good smoke to chill with friends. Definitely going to pop the last bean I have and hope it's a female. Would love to know if this is the norm or an outlier. Definitely will veg the next one for a much greater time. But for 9 weeks, and a more indica like growth pattern, she is an interesting plant.

I'll take a couple nug shots later and also update on MLI who's changed a bit in flavor.


----------



## mista sativa (Dec 2, 2014)

Just got a mixed pack of ten beans... purple haze Thai, green haze Thai, double Thai, old timers haze, and Guatemalan. They'll all be grown outdoors in prime soil under optimal south Texas conditions. I've heard nothing but good things about ACE genetics, so we'll see. I'll also be growing a few other strains. I'll have some pics up soon enough.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 2, 2014)

mista sativa said:


> Just got a mixed pack of ten beans... purple haze Thai, green haze Thai, double Thai, old timers haze, and Guatemalan. They'll all be grown outdoors in prime soil under optimal south Texas conditions. I've heard nothing but good things about ACE genetics, so we'll see. I'll also be growing a few other strains. I'll have some pics up soon enough.


Man I'd love to see those outdoors! Gotta say, unless you have headroom or room to do scrog or some serious training, pure sativas indoors is a pain!

My Malawi gals are doing great, just hard to avoid light burns as they grew so tall. Still kept clones of each, which I may still keep but simply keep in veg until I have more space. An 8 inch plant grew well over 4 feet, probably closer to 5 but I had to do some topping simply to keep them tame.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 2, 2014)

Outdoors is so much different. I gotta admit, I really love seeing plants outdoors - much more than indoors. They just behave a lot differently. And it's fun to watch a 12' tall plant following the sun through the day etc.

Definitely keep pictures posted. I have some monsterous Zamal plants that I'm going to flip to flower today or tomorrow lol. Wish me luck. They're like 5ft tall already. But you know what they say - fuck it.

Damn, I 'm up mega early today.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 2, 2014)

Those will be some monsters!

I'm loving the look of them, if I wasn't in a tent or if I did training, I'd probably run them again, but come Summer, I'll be elsewhere with a new room. So not sure I want to run these girls again until then.


----------



## mista sativa (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah outdoor is the only way to go, especially with the Thai sativas. Indoors is way too risky for me... with that being said I do pre veg and clone inside lol, but they only be inside a few weeks. Speaking of, how well did they clone? I know some of these strains don't like any abuse.


----------



## mista sativa (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm going to stop by my prospective plot today and clear some overhead brush, and start throwing in some soil additives to get these baby's ready to enter beast mode status.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 2, 2014)

mista sativa said:


> They'll all be grown outdoors in prime soil under optimal south Texas conditions.






mista sativa said:


> I'm going to stop by my prospective plot today and clear some overhead brush.



George W, is that you??


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 2, 2014)

mista sativa said:


> Yeah outdoor is the only way to go, especially with the Thai sativas. Indoors is way too risky for me... with that being said I do pre veg and clone inside lol, but they only be inside a few weeks. Speaking of, how well did they clone? I know some of these strains don't like any abuse.


Malawi is really problem free. She is a decent feeder, very fast cloner and I have not noticed any male flowers despite topping her while in flower and getting some light burn.

The pictures don't do her justice. I shall pull the girls out of the tent when I water today


----------



## mista sativa (Dec 2, 2014)

I


st0wandgrow said:


> George W, is that you??


Damn, Ive been found out b... its hard for me to get caught tho with the secret service watching my back. Lol


----------



## mista sativa (Dec 2, 2014)

I heard those Thais don't need much feeding... I'm using a flood plain with extremely rich soil. I'm just going to throw in some guano and run some irrigation and let them be. With occasional check ups for pictures.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2014)

mista sativa said:


> I
> 
> 
> Damn, Ive been found out b... its hard for me to get caught tho with the secret service watching my back. Lol


Thank you for your service to the nation.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 2, 2014)

Since some obvious sativa heads gonna be up in this thread, my Frankies Incense Haze x Jack are officially incoming. Woohoo. I picked a couple of packs of Deep Chunk that were on sale up too.

The latter is supposed to be amazing breeding material. The former just supposed to be some amazing smoke. Either way, I'm stoked.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 2, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Thank you for your service to the nation.


Are you on his SS task force?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Are you on his SS task force?


Unfortunately I was cut from consideration after they ran a background check.


----------



## mista sativa (Dec 2, 2014)

You fucking jokesters...
Here is where Ill be growing these thai beast. I know they'll perform perfect in this south Texas environment.... its in a flood plain so the soil stays moist.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 2, 2014)

mista sativa said:


> You fucking jokesters...
> Here is where Ill be growing these thai beast. I know they'll perform perfect in this south Texas environment.... its in a flood plain so the soil stays moist.


I hope your plants fair better than those trees (and your presidency)! 

j/k

Best of luck to you. It takes a big brass set to grow weed in Texas


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 3, 2014)

balls of adamantium

Pretty sure they throw away the key down there.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 3, 2014)

Okay so thought I'd put some pictures up for some of the harvested Bangi and MLI.

Here's MLI. The acrid smell is gone and is now just a sweet, kinda like syrup smell. The name fits on this one. The smoke is pure indica, no trace of sativa here. High is pretty long lasting, but not completely debilitating. It's a nice evening smoke for winding down yet still wanting to get things done. Still a complete eye destroyer, blood shot and droopy eyes for sure. Potency wise, I'd give her a 8.5/10. If you want a good yield, you should veg this strain to larger size as she doesn't stretch much at all.
 

Bangi Haze. She is a very indica growth pattern plant and minimal stretch not unlike MLI. Want a big yield? Veg the shit out of her. Granted I don't know if she was an outlier as I only had one female but practically zero stretch. Very social high, and very functioning. Smells of pine and incense. Density is medium.


----------



## TheHermit (Dec 5, 2014)

My mutant Kali China x Orient Express seedling


----------



## althor (Dec 5, 2014)

If it stays moist in your floodplain you better keep a real close eye on bud rot/mold. I have seen Thai bud rot several times.


----------



## mista sativa (Dec 5, 2014)

I can add sand to the soil? Not from rain but just where water naturally drains from up north... we are supposed to ha e a wet fall this year. I just don't went to deal with watering every day. I plan on having a large harvest, and with our heat... our would have to grow full time. Most of my plots are elevated from the actual waters course.


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 6, 2014)

Everythings looking good for my girls theyve taken of a bit now.

Panama that got munched by a rabbit it recovering very well and looking quite bushy. It took very early topping really well and it made the bottom shoots take of.


Panama 2 looking nice and Tall. A few odd mutant leaves though.
 

Taskenti - Nice fat indica leaves.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 6, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Everythings looking good for my girls theyve taken of a bit now.
> 
> Panama that got munched by a rabbit it recovering very well and looking quite bushy. It took very early topping really well and it made the bottom shoots take of.
> View attachment 3307576
> ...


I'm liking what I'm seeing! Nice!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 6, 2014)

Had to cut down a big Zamal plant that went hermie. No biggie. Wasn't expecting a perfect run. Put these girls through hell before bringing them back to health to test them. Anyway this one didn't like it.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 6, 2014)

What kind of stressing did you do? Good to know though, but a bummer.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 6, 2014)

Let them get rootbound and nutrient starved as a result (since I grow in dirt). Let them dry out a little bit too much more than once. Overwatered a couple times. Just pushing them around a bit. Trying to see which are more pest susceptible as well as susceptible to hermaphrodism. Then I transplanted into the big containers where applicable. I took clones from them wh en they were healthy. But I kept some big plants going while culling others based on some other traits. Like one Zamal has heavily frosted pistils and I have 4 of those ready to go right now but no mom plant as I raped it hard for clones and I didn't even wanna bother trying to save it (have more in veg to become moms). They are being flipped today for certain. They're fairly big and should be monster plants.

Honestly though, I am winging it. There is a method to the madness. I am actually trying to get more organized about all these things. It's important to save yourself work breeding as well as just generally making good stuff people want. I can be obsessive over things but I tend to put it all in my head (my memory is insanely good if I care about something). Gonna try to write more stuff down.

Did have a few plants pick up some pests too. Culled them. Mostly peyote purple didn't like the stress (no plant really does). If I breed with it it will have to be crossed to a more robust line.

Ok now I'm just rambling.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks, I was actually curious. 

I keep plants root bound in veg but not in flower. Definitely causes problems in flower.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 6, 2014)

They were in veg. It causes problems in veg too if you don't feed them  Can also induce autoflowering in some plants.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 10, 2014)

Peyote Purple week 5 of 12/12


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 11, 2014)

The Malawi are big African bush style plants. Very unique, and looking very good minus some light burn, damn things stretched over 500%, so I tried not to damage them. I'll post pictures tonight but I'm loving what I'm seeing. Will be a bitch to trim but it looks like I'll have a very good harvest from the both of them. 

Will post pictures as I wanna do a stability check and make sure no intersexed traits are present.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 11, 2014)

500%? lord help me


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 11, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> 500%? lord help me


Honestly I wasn't expecting it

Flowered at 8 inches.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Honestly I wasn't expecting it
> 
> Flowered at 8 inches.


Mine are only @ 5ft. Of course not pure Malawai and quite mature.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 13, 2014)

500% is a bitch isnt it?! got one plant that im afraid to let it get too tall...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 14, 2014)

I'll let you know if they end up being 20fters lol.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Caribe by Cannabiogen, taken last week. I've grown many, many strains...and not 1 even comes close to these massive sized buds. As someone mentioned here back in the summer, go real easy on nutes. It was my first run from seed, so I used the same amount as other strains that I had already dialed-in w/my nutes. Turns out it was too much as leaf tips burned. At any rate, if U run their gear I recommend half strength on your nute regimen, then add if needed.

And yes, I cloned her.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 14, 2014)

Very nice. How many weeks and how's the smoke?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Very nice. How many weeks and how's the smoke?


60 days, haven't chopped yet so will re-round w/a brief smoke report after the holidays.

However, throughout flower the strain smells like straight mango w/skunky undertones. Also, not sure if strain goes purple naturally, or if my intentionally allowing temps to drop to 50 did it. It just happened 2 weeks ago.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> 60 days, haven't chopped yet so will re-round w/a brief smoke report after the holidays.
> 
> However, throughout flower the strain smells like straight mango w/skunky undertones. Also, not sure if strain goes purple naturally, or if my intentionally allowing temps to drop to 50 did it. It just happened 2 weeks ago.


I have some feminized Caribe seeds I'm putting outdoors really looking forward to these.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 16, 2014)

Peyote Purple week 6. Man, these things just keep packing on the frost


----------



## TheHermit (Dec 17, 2014)

The Caribe I grew came out totally different. It had a 90 day flower time and quite fluffy buds. It did yield well though and was decent potency wise.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Day 63, still have 50% clear trichs so I wait...and wait...and wait...lol

Happy holidays!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 29, 2014)

8 weeks, calling it done with mostly cloudy trichomes. She's nice to look at, but doesn't have much of a smell at all. I'll update in a week or so with a puff report...


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 29, 2014)

Taskenti took topping the best out of all my plants. Shes getting big now and if you rub the stem it has a devastating hashy smell I love it so far. Big indica leaves but some look quite skinny for a pure indica. Nearly 5ft id say




Panama 1. Topped, shes quite slow even with the good sun weve been having however im digging the shape it has good potential for being controlled indoors, smells like a house fire if you rub the stem haha Couple ft high



Panama 2. Untopped and getting big their are so many shoots flying out its crazy. Also smells like a smokey house fire. 4ft - 5ftish



The last picture is just a Panama close up.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 4, 2015)

So hope everyone is doing well. Just thought I'd update on the garden as its been a while. 

So I unfortunately as mentioned in another thread decided the Malawi gals had to go. They were just becoming more and more unmanageable. New growth continued to sprout even as parts of the plants were filling in. I had to trim her down about three times, she easily could have reached 7 or more feet, so note to others, pure sativas are a pain in the ass. I do think if someone wanted to scrog these, that would work well in managing the height of these beasts. Shoving them in the corner wasn't doing them justice, and I'll have to see if I took any photos of the gals before I chopped them but they were monsters. They were frosting up as well, they were very interesting plants. Sadly I spent almost 14 weeks and they took up space that could have been suited for other plants. I knew going in that these girls would be a challenge, lesson learned.

Here is the China Yunnan. A big totem pole producer, has a few weeks left. Not as frosty as other gear, but still has time to shine. Smoke report will be the determining factor obviously and I have a clone. At this point though, I think I've got better looking gear growing right next to her. She's a little burnt on the top, as she grew into the light and missed a watering. 
 

Next up Maple Leaf Indica. Another totem pole of production, same viewpoint as China Yunnan, not nearly as frosty or pretty as other gear. Aromas are sweet and not very pronounced. I'll definitely try more of the beans I have stashed away later as I'm very interested in indica varieties. As you can tell, she didn't respond well to topping. Both China Yunnan and MLI prefer it seems to be totem poles


----------



## coppershot (Jan 4, 2015)

very nice job! it sucks that you ran into problems with the Malawi but I know that you have many strains that you are waiting to pull the trigger on. what new strains are you considering?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 4, 2015)

Think I would have toughed it out, but it's totally understandable. Mine are quite manageable actually. No crazy insane stretch. When you veg them bigger I guess it can help, but from what I understand Zamal isnt a super stretchy plant so that helps too I'm sure.

The bulb for my brand new gavita 600 went out. No easy replacements found. Had to buy a new gavita 1000 to replace it for the time being. 

Now I have a 600 and a replacement bulb on the way (1 year warranty on the bulbs). Probably going to wire it up for veg.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 4, 2015)

coppershot said:


> very nice job! it sucks that you ran into problems with the Malawi but I know that you have many strains that you are waiting to pull the trigger on. what new strains are you considering?


It is a bit disappointing. Wish I could have done them justice, but they were root bound. Even though I had planted them in large containers pretty much not estsblished, I couldn't believe the root mass. I've learned my lessons on root bound plants and the problems that can occur. 

What am I considering next? That's a good question. I've got the testers rocking now and still a few Bodhi strains I have yet to get a female on and some with simple a single one, I need to revisit some packs. Also have to considering in 6 months I'll have a new place so I need to keep in mind that I'd like to only have to move sexed clones of what I have running, and not a whole host of strains and unknown plants. Planning ahead you see. I wouldn't mind getting peyote purple though, I know some people are growing it on here. Perhaps I could get a gift



OGEvilgenius said:


> Think I would have toughed it out, but it's totally understandable. Mine are quite manageable actually. No crazy insane stretch. When you veg them bigger I guess it can help, but from what I understand Zamal isnt a super stretchy plant so that helps too I'm sure.
> 
> The bulb for my brand new gavita 600 went out. No easy replacements found. Had to buy a new gavita 1000 to replace it for the time being.
> 
> Now I have a 600 and a replacement bulb on the way (1 year warranty on the bulbs). Probably going to wire it up for veg.


I thought about sticking it out but I had no idea when it would be finished. With so many plants in veg ready to go, I'd much rather get them into flower sooner rather than later.

Reminds me of Amos only wanting 8 to 9 week strains. I practically could have had 4 place to harvested instead of the two that didn't finish. I definitely believe there is some awesome potential in these plants, but I need the proper space or to scrog them if I'm going to a small space.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 4, 2015)

moving kinda sucks when your room is full. don't get me wrong, new place is awesome but trying to manage, seedlings, clones, veg, flower, it can all be a bit much. I have done it and it was not easy cause you have to setup your space before unpacking your house. the wife was not impressed with my priorities lol.

I can tell you that you hae the right idea, sexed clones only would be soooo much easier. I was actually thinking of grabbing some peyote purple and some of the funk from GDP. After seeing Stows PP it really got me considering it.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 4, 2015)

coppershot said:


> moving kinda sucks when your room is full. don't get me wrong, new place is awesome but trying to manage, seedlings, clones, veg, flower, it can all be a bit much. I have done it and it was not easy cause you have to setup your space before unpacking your house. the wife was not impressed with my priorities lol.
> 
> I can tell you that you hae the right idea, sexed clones only would be soooo much easier. I was actually thinking of grabbing some peyote purple and some of the funk from GDP. After seeing Stows PP it really got me considering it.


Yea I hate moving. Only second time in my life that I'll have moved. I do know a couple of things. One I'm hiring movers for my furniture. Fuck it, I'll save my back that way. Only things I'll move are my clothing, computer systems, TVs, stereo equipment and my grow gear/plants. Any plants in have in flower will simply be placed in those hanging clothing boxes for shirts/suits, ya know the ones I'm talking about. These boxes are easy to transport, won't have to cut them down in a hurry and unlike plastic bags, allow the plants to properly breath. Don't know where I'll be, only thing that may be a problem is if I take a job on the west coast or Colorado as I've got family out there. If I go out of state, I'll simply FedEx my clones overnight.

Eta: plan on staying in the mitten as my woman is here and will be switching up jobs, but ya never know.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 4, 2015)

your plan sounds similar to my experience. I move all of my delicate/valuable stuff on my own. I had to get the mover to take my TV cause it was too large (70) for my truck. I would be too freaked out to send clones to myself, I am not legal and the risk is far too high for me to accept. When I moved from Ontario to Alberta I had to start over. I rationalized it with new beginnings and starting fresh...I was really just lying to myself as I lost two of my mothers that I really loved and haven't been able to replace.  All is not lost though, it gave me the opportunity to get new gear going!

edit - make sure to find out about the movers policy on damage. they damaged my turntables, a massive sewing machine, and numerous scratches, dents and chips to our furniture. I was an epic battle to get any sort of compensation....


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 4, 2015)

coppershot said:


> your plan sounds similar to my experience. I move all of my delicate/valuable stuff on my own. I had to get the mover to take my TV cause it was too large (70) for my truck. I would be too freaked out to send clones to myself, I am not legal and the risk is far too high for me to accept. When I moved from Ontario to Alberta I had to start over. I rationalized it with new beginnings and starting fresh...I was really just lying to myself as I lost two of my mothers that I really loved and haven't been able to replace.  All is not lost though, it gave me the opportunity to get new gear going!
> 
> edit - make sure to find out about the movers policy on damage. they damaged my turntables, a massive sewing machine, and numerous scratches, dents and chips to our furniture. I was an epic battle to get any sort of compensation....


Ah, well not to say it's the best thing to do, shipping things that is, but let's say I know people that have done such a thing 
These types of services exist, and generally as long as nothing is obvious there is no reason to investigate. Their goal is to get the package from point A to point B. They don't care what is in said package as long as it's not an explosive. Pay cash, use alias on package and life is fine. I've known quite a few workers at both FedEx and UPS, and investigation is practically non existent. Sometimes police come through with dogs, but most dogs are trained for explosives over drugs and can only work for so long. You practically have to send a broken, shit package to get caught. Not that I'm encouraging anyone to break any additional laws, but I figure the post office, FedEx and UPS are probably the biggest drug dealers in the United States. Best part is they don't know it and don't care. I know people swear by the USPS, claiming a warrant will keep them safe. Yet they forget the post office general has the ability to open any mail or package if it's suspected of being dangerous to the daily operations. That is something that is just as easy to construct as probable cause at a traffic stop. Private companies simply want to fulfill their duty to customers and provide a good experience.


----------



## Letstrip (Jan 4, 2015)

I reckon those Malawis would go best outdoors in a place were you can finish them. I was looking at my Panama and its quite nice it would defiantly be a contender for scrog and doesnt have a to long of a flowering time, defiantly worth looking into for an indoor grow.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes, the Malawi would be great outdoors if you have the season for them. Remember these plants would easily go into December in the northern hemisphere. Even better would be a greenhouse. Beware though as they would be monsters.


----------



## Letstrip (Jan 4, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Yes, the Malawi would be great outdoors if you have the season for them. Remember these plants would easily go into December in the northern hemisphere. Even better would be a greenhouse. Beware though as they would be monsters.


Yeah someone did Malawi clones over here last season with just a little bit of rot but hell theyd go great in a greenhouse.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 5, 2015)

Peyote Purple is now dried and jarred. It's a bit of a finicky plant. Being that I grow in an organically amended soil it's tough for me to pin down any feeding type issues, but my hunch is that it's a light feeder and perhaps my soil was a little too rich for it. Either way, it finished just fine and is a very frosty gal! It has a mild odor to it, so it would be perfect for someone worried about smell. I prefer a bit more of a pronounced odor, but it's not a deal breaker. It tastes like shampoo to me. Kinda unique. The buzz is really where this girl shines. A very nice Indica body buzz, with a nice head to it as well. I'm guessing that this would test quite high for THC. I grew this in a small bucket from seed just to get an idea if I like it, so yield would be a bit of an unknown for me at this point until I run it again from clone, but I'm thinking it is an average to below average yielder.

Snapped a couple pics while she was getting a haircut...


----------



## Sativied (Jan 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Peyote Purple is now dried and jarred....
> View attachment 3325672 View attachment 3325674


That looks very very good, nice furry coating of trics. Any tric shots for the frostiest bud thread?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 5, 2015)

Sativied said:


> That looks very very good, nice furry coating of trics. Any tric shots for the frostiest bud thread?


Those pics are about all I can manage from my cell phone cam. 

Santa stiffed me on a new camera this year. Bastard!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2015)

coppershot said:


> the wife was not impressed with my priorities lol.


Exp says ATM G/Fs > wives.



st0wandgrow said:


> Peyote Purple is now dried and jarred.It tastes like shampoo to me.


 Why not have a sweet funky bowl of Fat Grape Cheese instead?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 5, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Why not have a sweet funky bowl of Fat Grape Cheese instead?


It's really not a bad taste. Not my favorite, but not disgusting either. Quite subtle


----------



## COGrown (Jan 5, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> So hope everyone is doing well. Just thought I'd update on the garden as its been a while.
> 
> So I unfortunately as mentioned in another thread decided the Malawi gals had to go. They were just becoming more and more unmanageable. New growth continued to sprout even as parts of the plants were filling in. I had to trim her down about three times, she easily could have reached 7 or more feet, so note to others, pure sativas are a pain in the ass. I do think if someone wanted to scrog these, that would work well in managing the height of these beasts. Shoving them in the corner wasn't doing them justice, and I'll have to see if I took any photos of the gals before I chopped them but they were monsters. They were frosting up as well, they were very interesting plants. Sadly I spent almost 14 weeks and they took up space that could have been suited for other plants. I knew going in that these girls would be a challenge, lesson learned.
> 
> ...


I would definitely not rule out revisiting that MLI, but I think that these days the old landraces are best used for extracts and concentrates, or as breeding tools. When you consider the origins of these strains, the people of the Mazar region where the MLI originates don't grow it for the flower; they are bred to be big ass outdoor trich factories, without much regard to whether the trichs are on buds or just an absurd amount of sugar leaf. Mine was definitely not the prettiest girl, but those plants are originally grown for their hash, and the quality of the hash from that plant was intense. Unfortunately, I grew her before growing a plant purely for extract/concentrate was a viable option for me, and now that extracts are en vogue i am kicking myself for not still keeping her. Pure orange diesel jet fuel, and while the flower itself was more of the moderate 'daytime indica' variety when compared to something like a bubba, the hash was night time knockout stuff.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Peyote Purple is now dried and jarred. It's a bit of a finicky plant. Being that I grow in an organically amended soil it's tough for me to pin down any feeding type issues, but my hunch is that it's a light feeder and perhaps my soil was a little too rich for it. Either way, it finished just fine and is a very frosty gal! It has a mild odor to it, so it would be perfect for someone worried about smell. I prefer a bit more of a pronounced odor, but it's not a deal breaker. It tastes like shampoo to me. Kinda unique. The buzz is really where this girl shines. A very nice Indica body buzz, with a nice head to it as well. I'm guessing that this would test quite high for THC. I grew this in a small bucket from seed just to get an idea if I like it, so yield would be a bit of an unknown for me at this point until I run it again from clone, but I'm thinking it is an average to below average yielder.
> 
> Snapped a couple pics while she was getting a haircut...
> 
> View attachment 3325672 View attachment 3325674


Mine is a ligggght feeder. My C99 is devouring the nutes comparatively. Even the Zamal plants seem less sensitive.


----------



## yesum (Jan 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Peyote Purple is now dried and jarred. It's a bit of a finicky plant. Being that I grow in an organically amended soil it's tough for me to pin down any feeding type issues, but my hunch is that it's a light feeder and perhaps my soil was a little too rich for it. Either way, it finished just fine and is a very frosty gal! It has a mild odor to it, so it would be perfect for someone worried about smell. I prefer a bit more of a pronounced odor, but it's not a deal breaker. It tastes like shampoo to me. Kinda unique. The buzz is really where this girl shines. A very nice Indica body buzz, with a nice head to it as well. I'm guessing that this would test quite high for THC. I grew this in a small bucket from seed just to get an idea if I like it, so yield would be a bit of an unknown for me at this point until I run it again from clone, but I'm thinking it is an average to below average yielder.
> 
> Snapped a couple pics while she was getting a haircut...
> 
> View attachment 3325672 View attachment 3325674



Shampoo? Hehe I thought of hairspray to describe the weird taste, related in that they are hair products. A lot of the coffee and chocolate in their too. 

The buzz is relaxed indica but not a knockout effect. I think the thc is in the teens for percent. Not weak but not devastating either. Good all round high to it.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 7, 2015)

So the Zamal I had figured would be my best plant early on... by far the smelliest of all of them. It reeeeeeks of liqorice. Such a strange smell. Really great structure, not too much leaf. However it also appears to be by far the longest flowering of all of them lol. Just my luck. 

I'll get some pictures up in the next few days.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> So the Zamal I had figured would be my best plant early on... by far the smelliest of all of them. It reeeeeeks of liqorice. Such a strange smell. Really great structure, not too much leaf. However it also appears to be by far the longest flowering of all of them lol. Just my luck.
> 
> I'll get some pictures up in the next few days.


I'm excited to see them!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 9, 2015)

General grow room shot slight left. Canopy isn't full unfortunately. Going to actually redo things at next lights on significantly but turn off the lights, add the extension to my tent. I think some of the plants would benefit from less light and I'd get a lot more light at the edges of the canopy. 

Overall I'm not super happy with plant health. It's been hit or miss. But I'll do better next time. It was a new soil blend and I also mistaken used an old one I made that seemed to have some issues (not suprisingly as the pile was too large and I had a difficult time mixing it so it was inconsistent). Anyway The latest batch of soil I made is performing well for the most part. 

Some plants have been N starved - namely the C99 but I've been supplementing. This is what happens when you don't do the alfalfa soak with carbon. But on the flip side I think it's good I didn't for the Peyote Purple and Sativas sake. 

I also lost a few large plants that were hermies. I shouldn't have gambled with zamal so much as the line is well known to put out true herms. Anyway no big deal. It did leave my canopy a bit bare unfortunately. 

In the tent - Zamaldelica, Peyote Purple, Anesthesia, Black Widow Sativa pheno (still young), Romulan (still young), Tombstone (Ghost OG x Tuscon Haze supposedly an amazing strain that was lost in a bust but passed on to another via seed, these are F2's phx who used to post on here gave them to me a long time ago I should have popped them sooner but I lost them for a long time found them when I moved buried in the corner of my fridge when cleaning), C99 female seeds, CBD Nordle via Dinafem freebie, SLH (young) with a few more young SLH and Jack from Sannie to join soon as well as some more BW and C99. 

Tne new plants have a better mix better health although I think the Romulan is suffering from excess light - also too much fan although I have a different one on order had a couple fans die on me near the same time (purchased at the same time glad they didn't go up in smoke like some do I have written down on my new white board a list of stuff when it needs to be replaced tryin to be more organized), BW loves life. I do have the Gavita 1000 turned down to 750. I don't want to put it down to 600 as other plants don't seem to mind as much. 








right, C99 in foreground - it was originally under the gavita so I ripped a bunch of unders off, probably wouldn't have in a vert but it stretched a bit too much for my current ceiling height and relative other plant size. Also the nordle, a few Zamals and a PP is in the mix too - the funky one with funky ass leaves. Puttin out a nice amount of nice colas though. Pics later not as good as I'd hoped. Apologies.







Big plant on left is a zamaldelica. Plants near front right are holy princess they had that OG like structure - not big yielders really and a bit nutrient starved due to some soil issues. Most of the HP/Tombstone are suffering a bit. Only one pot is really doing decently. Unfortunate but live and learn. There's a bunch of TS/HP/PP in the mix in the back there with some young BW/Romulan/SLH as well.







C99 top day 36 - just reeks of pure fruit. Only going to yield modestly. 







Tombstone top day 36, obvious haze leaner but with obvious OG structure. IIRC I was told the hybrid was super potent, this one might be it. Have a few clones in 16oz cups currently. Looking to transplant in a week or less.








Different tombstone day 36. Similar phenotype but not as frosty. 







Anesthesia untopped just a little LST (no breaking). It's in the new mix and clearly needs to be fed, but i has been feedin it. It's hungry. This is only day 25 also. Went in later.







Up close Ana. I successfully cloned an almost 3 month old cutting to get this one back. Not sure I'll keep her, but I wanted to try her indoors and see what's up. She was the general crowd favorite phenotype of the three I ran. The one I lost I think was the strongest one, but shit happens. I know I can reasonably expect to find the same phenotype in a couple packs and it can't be my interest right now - too much to do. Future project.







Zamal left and there's two of my potential keeper in the middle. This one is actually the smelliest plant in the garden despite it's obvious very immature buds (day 36 lol). Liqorice - so so bad. And something else I can't put a finger on. CBD Nordle on the right. Plant has nice structure. Modest resin content but we'll see about it's effects - that's really what counts. Smells interesting, hard to describe but like something I've had before. Not too much smell yet from most of the zamals. As you can see zamal on the left has substantial buds already this early and looks to be maturing a lot quicker. Not much smell yet though and it's a wait and see. All day 35.







Up close Nordle - not too impressive, but looks a little better than this on other colas... we'll see like I said. Might be good medicine for my very old 3 legged dog who previously battled and won against cancer though. So it might not be worthless for me. All day 35.







Up close Peyote Purple. Hmmm resin. Not a tonne of smell really yet. Day 35.







Weird pheno in the vert setup of Peyote Purple - twisted leaf, also the way the stalks grew, they like all just sort of bunched up like the plant was all tied together. I did not have a lot of hope for this one but it's going to produce ok. Day 35.







Up close







I know I'm lacking in picture of some other plants. DIdn't want to overwhelm, but the PP are doing somewhat similarly - pretty decent uniformity IMO. Also no close ups of the sativas, I'll get those another day. This is already a lot. Could have cut out non Ace plants I guess but I didn't think folks would mind too much.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 10, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> General grow room shot slight left. Canopy isn't full unfortunately. Going to actually redo things at next lights on significantly but turn off the lights, add the extension to my tent. I think some of the plants would benefit from less light and I'd get a lot more light at the edges of the canopy.
> 
> Overall I'm not super happy with plant health. It's been hit or miss. But I'll do better next time. It was a new soil blend and I also mistaken used an old one I made that seemed to have some issues (not suprisingly as the pile was too large and I had a difficult time mixing it so it was inconsistent). Anyway The latest batch of soil I made is performing well for the most part.
> 
> ...


Very nice set up. 

All plants welcomed here plus interested in some of them.

You run organic yes?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah organic.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jan 11, 2015)

good job
the zamal looks pretty dang chunk for zamal..is that the auto /zam cross?
zamal i have see was some of the whispiest sats..never seen any bigger than a pencil
supposed to very trippy ..yay
excellent thread..i love sats..you are doing great


----------



## TheHermit (Jan 12, 2015)

$35 ten packs on seedbay right now.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 19, 2015)

So I have about 7 days or so before I chop down both china Yunnan and Maple Leaf Indica. I do plan on staggering the harvest.

Not too happy with Maple Leaf Indica again. She is actually starting to shine in the trichome department, but on the lower buds which seem to be ripening a lot quicker, I'm starting to see a few formations of male preflowers here and there. I did have some heat problems, as I was trying my best to tame those Malawi gals. Can't rule that out and I would like to see the root mass to assess if perhaps she was root bound. Should consider she was near the Malawi plants and competed for light at many points.

China Yunnan still needs to do something for me. She had some heat stress too, but all in all I'm not seeing anything overly striking other than yield.

It's going to be a very good harvest on both of these girls. They are neither super dense, but not fluffy either. They will be easy to dry, yet the sheer amount will make it more work.

Guess what didn't have any problems in the same conditions? Blueberry hill. She is taking a little longer to finish (probably closer to 11 weeks this go round, heat slowed her down), but she's put on so much density that the main stem bent over and her side arms needed support. I have the gal all tied up!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm getting the shampoo smell quite strong off some of my peyote purples now. Shampoo is the best way to describe it. Crazy.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 20, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I'm getting the shampoo smell quite strong off some of my peyote purples now. Shampoo is the best way to describe it. Crazy.


That smell will likely transform to more of a berry smell once jarred, but it will retain a shampoo/hairspray taste. At least that's what the two I grew turned out like.

Yield is *very* light on these. Beautiful looking buds, and pretty nice smoke. It isn't dick-in-the-dirt kinda stuff, but it has a very pleasant effect. Indica buzz that doesn't put you down. All in all a nice strain, but the smoke isn't good enough to overcome the yield issue IMO.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 20, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> That smell will likely transform to more of a berry smell once jarred, but it will retain a shampoo/hairspray taste. At least that's what the two I grew turned out like.
> 
> Yield is *very* light on these. Beautiful looking buds, and pretty nice smoke. It isn't dick-in-the-dirt kinda stuff, but it has a very pleasant effect. Indica buzz that doesn't put you down. All in all a nice strain, but the smoke isn't good enough to overcome the yield issue IMO.


That's about what I expected from it. It's better breeding material like Herijuana.

It's gonna yield ok for me I think just by virtue of a lot of veg. But not really relative other stuff.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 20, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> General grow room shot slight left. Canopy isn't full unfortunately. Going to actually redo things at next lights on significantly but turn off the lights, add the extension to my tent. I think some of the plants would benefit from less light and I'd get a lot more light at the edges of the canopy.
> 
> Overall I'm not super happy with plant health. It's been hit or miss. But I'll do better next time. It was a new soil blend and I also mistaken used an old one I made that seemed to have some issues (not suprisingly as the pile was too large and I had a difficult time mixing it so it was inconsistent). Anyway The latest batch of soil I made is performing well for the most part.
> 
> ...


C99 drove me nuts my first 2 runs, as mid-way into flowering fan leaves began to yellow. Yet, no other strain had the same symptoms on the same nute regimen. To this day, I push that strain w/N to the point of slight leaf tip burn...and the fan leaves still yellow. I think it's in the genetics, has to be. And mine does not yield high, but makes up for it with potency...at least it should.

To all:
That Caribe by Cannabiogen is staying in my garden, nice flavor, yield, and high.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 20, 2015)

I was able to slow the yellowing down and stop it with the C99 just supplementing with some botanicare pure blend pro grow.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 21, 2015)

I found a stray amber trichrome on the C99. I also found one on the frostiest tombstone. Still not ready. The c99 I expected to be around 7 weeks. The tombstone? Not so much. Trichromes definitely getting clouded up hard though. It'll be 7 weeks on Saturday. 

Probably the frostiest plant in the garden other than the PP is the quick tombstone. 

My keeper PP and the twisted leaf pheno both seem to be a bit more frosty than the rest of the PP but generally they seem to have excellent uniformity. I think every plant will give you something pretty similar to the last one.

I also have a Holy Princess that appears to be pretty Santa Marta dominant that's going to yield better than the rest, is frostier than the rest and smells a bit different too. Fairly foxtail buds. 

Gotta love new genetics man, always exciting.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I also have a Holy Princess that appears to be pretty Santa Marta dominant that's going to yield better than the rest, is frostier than the rest and smells a bit different too. Fairly foxtail buds.


Really looking forward to what you think of this one. How far along are you on it?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Really looking forward to what you think of this one. How far along are you on it?


A little over 6 weeks. I think it will be done in around 9. The other HP's I have look closer to 8 weeks, maybe some 9's.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 22, 2015)

nice pic! pp?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 22, 2015)

def pp...


----------



## unwine99 (Jan 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> View attachment 3337373


That's ridiculous.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 23, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> nice pic! pp?


It is


----------



## Sativied (Jan 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> View attachment 3337373


Looks delicious. Lickable, edible even.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 26, 2015)

So it's a race between Maple Leaf Indica and China Yunnan at this point. Both plants will be fantastic yielders. 

Been keeping an eye on MLI as I found male pre flowers on some of the lower buds which are closer to finish than the top of the plant. Really frosting up in the last remaining days.

China Yunnan is showing no problems with internsexed traits or male pre flowers. 

Neither will be a picnic to trim. Not overly leafy but definitely More work than other strains. 

Not perfect runs on these two plants (heat and battling for light with malawi) but this is the second time on two different plants of MLI of male flowers. Can't discount errors on my part, but I would head caution on this strain as its survival aspects seem to kick in near week 8.


----------



## braincell annunaki (Feb 1, 2015)

just showed from soil two seeds. they are from latest selection , zamaldelica elite X new malawi killer.

the first feminised zamaldelica release was old malawi killer X zamal gerrits, and it was far best weed Ive grown. just about middle flowering looked like kush before harvest  43days flowering from seed under 400w, the keeper , malawi dominant pheno


----------



## braincell annunaki (Feb 1, 2015)

some nepalese jam, guerilla middle october 50N. this is nepalese pheno, not so strong , but the jamaican was really good even for outdoor


----------



## braincell annunaki (Feb 1, 2015)

some selected golden tiger f2 mum, pheno7, mum just died  first month shit led, then hps for sure  but the thai is not so practicall and i want more malawi, this was good mix of both


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 1, 2015)

Ill update soon on my Panama, Panama DC and Taskenti soon but for now heres a couple of pics of my outdoor Panama just starting to flower. Looks like shes a purple or red pheno


----------



## COGrown (Feb 1, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> So it's a race between Maple Leaf Indica and China Yunnan at this point. Both plants will be fantastic yielders.
> 
> Been keeping an eye on MLI as I found male pre flowers on some of the lower buds which are closer to finish than the top of the plant. Really frosting up in the last remaining days.
> 
> ...


Landraces indoors..... It can be a wild ride. Have you run either again as clones? 


braincell annunaki said:


> just showed from soil two seeds. they are from latest selection , zamaldelica elite X new malawi killer.
> 
> the first feminised zamaldelica release was old malawi killer X zamal gerrits, and it was far best weed Ive grown. just about middle flowering looked like kush before harvest  43days flowering from seed under 400w, the keeper , malawi dominant pheno


*Noted...*


st0wandgrow said:


> View attachment 3337373


I actually finally got around to starting my first six peyote purple, they have recently started cracking the dirt. I'm running them with six dynasty blue magoo bx2's. Is there any significant amount of stretch on the peyote purple? I would think that being a bubba incross it would not gain much height in flowering.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 1, 2015)

Sadly no, I can't until I have a larger space or can dedicate a tent to one gal. I was really liking what I was seeing though and I certainly can't wait to pop them again. Both girls were very pretty and similar. Very unique plants. I could see scrog working very well on them, but it would be a dream to grow them in a greenhouse, they would be monsters!

I'm loving everyone's Ace gear up in here. I still need to pop some more PCK but I'm not going to pop any more beans until spring as I'm going to move and I don't want to have to move more plants than necessary.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 1, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I actually finally got around to starting my first six peyote purple, they have recently started cracking the dirt. I'm running them with six dynasty blue magoo bx2's. Is there any significant amount of stretch on the peyote purple? I would think that being a bubba incross it would not gain much height in flowering.


Very little stretch, very little side branching (even when topped). These are quite slow all around, and the yield is very light. The low yield isn't a concern for me, particularly if the smoke is top shelf.... which I don't consider this to be. Good but not great. I only ran a couple seeds though so hopefully you find something special


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> These are quite slow all around, and the yield is very light. The low yield isn't a concern for me, particularly if the smoke is top shelf.... which I don't consider this to be


Sounds like additions to the 'Last Resort' tin - especially when there's so many in the 'must get to' tin.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 1, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Sounds like additions to the 'Last Resort' tin - especially when there's so many in the 'must get to' tin.


I consider Peyote Purple and Female Seeds C-99 in the same category. Both very stable inbred lines that are good, but not great. Happy I grew both of them but they do not crack my regular lineup. I will grow both again from seed for a little variety but won't bother with taking clones when I do.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I consider Peyote Purple and Female Seeds C-99 in the same category. Both very stable inbred lines that are good, but not great.


Your opinion sure has changed in......one week....



st0wandgrow said:


> I also agree with the Female Seeds C-99 suggestions. I have grown out several of those and they are great. Easy to grow, done in 7 weeks, great pineapple smell, and nice smoke.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 1, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Your opinion sure has changed in......one week....


Perhaps a little. I like both, just not good enough to keep a mother plant around. 

You've never changed your mind after smoking on something for a few weeks?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You've never changed your mind after smoking on something for a few weeks?


That's a fair point. Several, in fact.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2015)

So I chopped down MLI yesterday. Very disappointing. Between the nanners and not wanting to finish at the top, yet other parts of the plant were clearly done. Probably tossed close to an ounce of buds. Better safe than sorry and I'm not one to want to deal with potential mold I can't see.

But the worst part of it besides nanners and not wanting to finish was finding bud rot. First time I've seen it indoors and my conditions are extremely dry (never really above 25% RH). Literally tossed the top section of the plant. Plus the damn thing was leafy as all hell.

Very disappointed. If it molds in very dry conditions I can't imagine how bad it would be in a more natural environment.

China Yunnan comes down this week and I'm not excited for her either. I don't see any intersex traits but her flowering isn't exactly what I like and I really can't wait for more of my Bodhi plants to go into the tent.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> it does! I'm thinking if all goes well with ACE, which I have no doubts, I may just have to get a fem of it (don't want to have a male that takes so long to sex in this case). I figure this will be an enlightening adventure


One way or the other, they always are, fails included. At 3-5 months invested in a plant, rot is a cruel reward.


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 3, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> So I chopped down MLI yesterday. Very disappointing. Between the nanners and not wanting to finish at the top, yet other parts of the plant were clearly done. Probably tossed close to an ounce of buds. Better safe than sorry and I'm not one to want to deal with potential mold I can't see.
> 
> But the worst part of it besides nanners and not wanting to finish was finding bud rot. First time I've seen it indoors and my conditions are extremely dry (never really above 25% RH). Literally tossed the top section of the plant. Plus the damn thing was leafy as all hell.
> 
> ...


That sucks my friend !!!! I was looking at ace the other day but I don't think I'll run anything . 


Amos Otis said:


> One way or the other, they always are, fails included. At 3-5 months invested in a plant, rot is a cruel reward.


Amos how is that purple train wreck doing . ???


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> One way or the other, they always are, fails included. At 3-5 months invested in a plant, rot is a cruel reward.


It really is Mate. it was bad enough that they slow as all hell (no hybrid vigor). I thought hey, even if it's not the best I have a bunch of bud due to the really high yield. 

Wrong! To see that bud rot really pisses me off. I've got fans, low humidity and really shouldn't encounter it in my environment. 

As you would say the rest if these go into the back bin. Seriously not happy with MLI. The other plant was better quality over all. But why would I waste time growing something that is so susceptible to bud rot and premature male flowers?


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> That sucks my friend !!!! I was looking at ace the other day but I don't think I'll run anything .
> 
> Amos how is that purple train wreck doing . ???



Well it's sensi with the MLI, so I can't blame ace but I'm not excited about the lone China Yunnan gal. Now the Malawi certainly had promise. I'm definitely not writing that strain off. Beautiful, huge, vigorous plants. Beautiful too. Only wish I'd planned more ahead as I didn't expect such large stretch


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> That sucks my friend !!!! I was looking at ace the other day but I don't think I'll run anything .
> 
> Amos how is that purple train wreck doing . ???


Nice....real nice. Nice main cola and a few crowns. Here she be @ day 39.


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 3, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Nice....real nice. Nice main cola and a few crowns. Here she be @ day 39.
> 
> View attachment 3344559 View attachment 3344560


Yep look just like mine. I top and lst her and then flowered . Nice looking main though . She will getttttt very fatt !!!


----------



## Sativied (Feb 7, 2015)

http://aceseeds.org/panamahazefemeng.php

bad photoshop job.... and quite pathetic. Scammers, avoid.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't think they are scammers by any stretch. And what does that have to do with a "bad photo shop"? Don't like don't buy but if you've gone through this thread at all people have grown some nice plants.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I don't think they are scammers by any stretch. And what does that have to do with a "bad photo shop"?


Sure, if GHS or someone else would have done the same thing you wouldn't be asking that question. Ridiculous.
People have grown nice plants from bag seed too... silly argument.

You apparently think it's ok to misrepresent a commercial product like that. I think it's weird (read:dumb) how people in the cannabis industry don't mind being scammed, unless it's a hype to not be scammed by that particular product  In no other industry I've worked in over the past decades (many), would something like that be acceptable or be downplayed except by fanboys.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 7, 2015)

Wouldn't say I'm a fan boy by any means of Ace. China Yunnan is a disappointment of the one bean I had cracked, the Malawi I had was beautiful despite having to get chopped due to its ridiculous size and the one bangi haze was pretty cool. No issues germinating PCK.

I don't get what your going on about and bragging about how many industries you have been in really doesn't give credence to shit. Simply tells me you haven't stayed in a field or held down a job.

Again, what's your issue because it seems like a non issue.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I don't get what your going on about and bragging about how many industries you have been in really doesn't give credence to shit. Simply tells me you haven't stayed in a field or held down a job.


Which tells me you are an idiot that has little respect for facts and logic. I held my own jobs and my own company for nearly 15 years. It's not meant to give credibility to me, I don't care about any of that on trollitup, it was meant to pull your head out of your ass. I could have used a hypothetical example, but why would I do that if I don't have to.



TonightYou said:


> Again, what's your issue because it seems like a non issue.


Clearly you refuse to see the obvious issue and hence choose to be ignorant so why should I bother explaining it to _you_? If you want to buy and recommend seeds from a breeder who cannot even produce a picture of healthy plant and instead posts such a lame photoshopped plant (which means a lot more than you seem to think) have fun man.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Dude you can simply fuck off. Don't know how you ran much of anything with your shit attitude.
> [...]
> 
> I couldn't care less about some photo used for sale. That's what crawled up your ass? Jesus Christ find something else to bitch about you doss cunt.


 Fanboy rage... and again great arguments  Did the petty attempts at name calling and insults heal your ego?

Yes, I get you don't care about photos used to represent commercial products and you don't care people are getting scammed into buying something that isn't what the seller presents it to be. You and I already both concluded that you choose to remain ignorant, not sure what your point is by repeating that.



TonightYou said:


> If you've got nothing constructive to say find a new thread to troll.


Troll is not someone who disagrees with your indifference towards the breeding industry. Constructive... funny troll you are.


----------



## yesum (Feb 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> So I chopped down MLI yesterday. Very disappointing. Between the nanners and not wanting to finish at the top, yet other parts of the plant were clearly done. Probably tossed close to an ounce of buds. Better safe than sorry and I'm not one to want to deal with potential mold I can't see.
> 
> But the worst part of it besides nanners and not wanting to finish was finding bud rot. First time I've seen it indoors and my conditions are extremely dry (never really above 25% RH). Literally tossed the top section of the plant. Plus the damn thing was leafy as all hell.
> 
> ...



Yea, the MLI is real dense but I never noticed any rot or anything. I seem to recall nanners on it too but no seeds so no problem. I am in socal and pretty dry so may have helped. I have had several strains that would not finish on the top so that is not a big deal for me. 

On the ACE photoshop, maybe. I am not an expert on that. I smoked quality sativas in the 70's and the Panama Red is very close to what I smoked.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Simply fuck off, you are not worth my time. I'm glad a picture gets you so worked up. Life must really be difficult for you.
> 
> Stupid little bitch, find a better target to troll.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh more fanboy rage.  Throw all the tantrums you want, make all the dumb assumptions you want (while ignoring the obvious facts), I'm not going anywhere. I download torrents and read youtube comments too and not impressed by raging punks. So if my opinions are so upsetting to you... you're problem, not mine.



TonightYou said:


> Or is a picture just so upsetting?
> *Have a lovely day getting upset over a picture* of a 14 week+ sativa grown indoors by someone who at least got it that far. Stupid mother fucker.


Right, I am the one getting upset over something  Got to love the consistency of the reflective behavior from those who make themselves butthurt...


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 7, 2015)

yesum said:


> Yea, the MLI is real dense but I never noticed any rot or anything. I seem to recall nanners on it too but no seeds so no problem. I am in socal and pretty dry so may have helped. I have had several strains that would not finish on the top so that is not a big deal for me.
> 
> On the ACE photoshop, maybe. I am not an expert on that. I smoked quality sativas in the 70's and the Panama Red is very close to what I smoked.


Well I track my humidity, and it never gets above 40% and with winter it's even drier. It hasn't even gotten above 30% since September in my place. First indoor grow I've gotten mold. Pretty disappointed and tossed about an ounce. I did like the smoke first go round and will crack the remaining beans but I'll have to keep in mind it molds pretty easily. I think it may be because of how leafy it is as I've got denser bud producing plants and never had mold. Granted they are not totem pole makers like MLI is, perhaps that makes a difference. You are right about the nanners. I found no beans in any of the buds and nothing seems affected.



Sativied said:


> Ohhhh more fanboy rage.  Throw all the tantrums you want, make all the dumb assumptions you want (while ignoring the obvious facts), I'm not going anywhere. I download torrents and read youtube comments too and not impressed by raging punks. So if my opinions are so upsetting to you... you're problem, not mine.
> 
> 
> Right, I am the one getting upset over something  Got to love the consistency of the reflective behavior from those who make themselves butthurt...


And you continue to carry on. Must have nothing better to do huh? Must be nap time for ya.

Still, you are a stupid cunt going on about some picture On a website. You really need a new hobby.


Eta: A haha haha hahaha you "download torrents And read youtube comments". So you are a stupid fucking troll. It's a Saturday, I've got better things to do than comment to you.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 7, 2015)

yesum said:


> On the ACE photoshop, maybe. I am not an expert on that.


It's the leaves they painted green. That plant barely made it to the finish line. One of the challenges of breeding landraces and something else than the same old IBLs is adapting them to indoor growing and indoor nutrient regimes. Need I say... ... more? A breeder not being able to produce a decent pic for their catalogue of a supposed strain is a very clear sign to stay far away from it (and has been since seed banks went online...).


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 7, 2015)

Sativied said:


> It's the leaves they painted green. That plant barely made it to the finish line. One of the challenges of breeding landraces and something else than the same old IBLs is adapting them to indoor growing and indoor nutrient regimes. Need I say... ... more? A breeder not being able to produce a decent pic for their catalogue of a supposed strain is a very clear sign to stay far away from it (and has been since seed banks went online...).


See, now that is a productive comment. Why couldn't you have started with that instead of your other nonsense?


----------



## Sativied (Feb 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> And *you* continue to carry on. Must have nothing better to do huh? Must be nap time for ya.


Yawn... so original, and that's somehow supposed to make me stop replying to your childish trolling and petty attempts at insults? The classic thing with butthurt punks like you is that you start repeating the same pattern over and over, making it only easier to reply. For example, I can simply quote my previous reply.



Sativied said:


> Got to love the consistency of the reflective behavior from those who make themselves butthurt...


----------



## Sativied (Feb 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> See, now that is a productive comment. Why couldn't you have started with that instead of your other nonsense?


Read the replies again and see who started acting like a butthurt little bitch. Besides that, pretty sure you know I don't come here to troll or talk nonsense and likely have a very good reason to respond with the comment "scammer". But like I said, if you so clearly choose to be ignorant, why would I bother explaining _you_?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I consider Peyote Purple and Female Seeds C-99 in the same category. Both very stable inbred lines that are good, but not great. Happy I grew both of them but they do not crack my regular lineup. I will grow both again from seed for a little variety but won't bother with taking clones when I do.


My PP were all quite branchy except for one. Untopped too. Like insane branching.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 7, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> My PP were all quite branchy except for one. Untopped too. Like insane branching.


Weird. I had a small sample size but they were beanpoles.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Weird. I had a small sample size but they were beanpoles.


Here's one... this was the crinkle leaf. 



















The up close shots are a couple of different phenos. I'll get a shot of the crinkle leaf finished... probably the most frosty of them by a nose. Although my early identified keeper is a ways behind and is catching up. I had some but they were out of focus.

Here's a Zamal update from a little over a week ago.

















And for good measure here's a little tombstone shot:

Pure fucking pinesol man. So loud:











Dif pheno of tombstone, pic doesn't do good justice IMO highly pinesol with some other smells in there:







And SLH (left, Tombstone pheno from above right) - starting to get frost on fans....







And finally a Holy Princess.... taking longest by far but also the frostiest with most interesting nose and potential for yield. Pretty solid despite structure.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 7, 2015)

Wow very nice. Those Zamals look fun!


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 7, 2015)

Ace is good gear in my opinion. You can find huge threads on icmag about ace strains


----------



## braincell annunaki (Feb 8, 2015)

yes the picture seems bit funny. but if you dont grow it and just trolling it says all. i understand you, that its important to have a good picture, but Ive seen better pictures of the Haze/Panama when it was freebie at begining...maybe they dont know about it and they also need to have permission from man who took it. but most of the seedbanks gives more energy to have a good detailed picture instead of breeding


----------



## trontreez (Feb 8, 2015)

Sativied said:


> http://aceseeds.org/panamahazefemeng.php
> 
> bad photoshop job.... and quite pathetic. Scammers, avoid.


Personally I'll buy a strain based on the breeder description and other grower reviews. I do agree that photo-shopping pictures is misrepresentation but really who's going to buy a strain based on one picture alone. How exactly does that make them scammers ? It's not like any of the strains I have bought look exactly like the photo in the breeder's picture and sometimes with very little similarity at all. So does that mean Nirvana, Dutch Passion, Next Generation, Mandala and Medicann are all scammers because I can't get my plants to look identical or very similar to their grow pics.

Have you even grown out this strain and how does it differ from the breeder description?


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 8, 2015)

I think Ace certainly has unique offerings that's for sure. I'm still exploring them and still want to try quite a few of their strains when I can get some larger space to run Sativas.

I ended up just throwing China Yunnan in the hash pile. She was more leaf/whispy than I like and she definitely wasn't grown in the best of conditions. So i cant blame it all on her. Still really want to explore that line. The smells were so different, very floral and Forrest like if that makes any sense. Pretty solid yielder.

I know from at least the two Malawi gals that Ace definitely has potential. Jesus those plants were wild childs, and definitely not lacking in the trichome department. Wish I'd planned more accordingly. Thought I had it covered but the Malawi just wanted to take over.


----------



## althor (Feb 8, 2015)

Sativied said:


> http://aceseeds.org/panamahazefemeng.php
> 
> bad photoshop job.... and quite pathetic. Scammers, avoid.



If you think Ace seeds aer scammers, well I am not even going to waste my time going there... so, whatever man...


----------



## trontreez (Feb 8, 2015)

althor said:


> If you think Ace seeds aer scammers, well I am not even going to waste my time going there... so, whatever man...


Yeah best not to feed a troll I guess


----------



## Indican (Feb 8, 2015)

Ordering their Panama this week. Got 3 other panamas, gonna combine the 3


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Read the replies again and see who started acting like a butthurt little bitch. But like I said, if you so clearly choose to be ignorant, why would I bother explaining _you_?


It looks like the replies you've been quoting have been deleted.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> It looks like the replies you've been quoting have been deleted.


Yes no point in feeding a troll. I also have no problem reporting.

Any thing productive to add or are you simply trolling?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 8, 2015)

So I found a seedling sprouted in one my large containers. I knew I had a bit of pollen flying around (but not too much everything I've chopped has been seedless mostly). Should I kill it or should I see what magic is in there?

Probably a high chance of hermaphrodism.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Yes no point in feeding a troll. I also have no problem reporting.
> 
> Any thing productive to add or are you simply trolling?


You seem....sensitive. 

So...you report? Go figure.....

" TonightYou said: ↑
Dude you can simply fuck off. Don't know how you ran much of anything with your shit attitude.
[...]

I couldn't care less about some photo used for sale. That's what crawled up your ass? Jesus Christ find something else to bitch about you doss cunt. "


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> So I found a seedling sprouted in one my large containers. I knew I had a bit of pollen flying around (but not too much everything I've chopped has been seedless mostly). Should I kill it or should I see what magic is in there?
> 
> Probably a high chance of hermaphrodism.


Kill it.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Kill it.


That's one for killing it.


----------



## unwine99 (Feb 8, 2015)

Live.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 8, 2015)

What can I say? Not smoking cigarettes or cannabis has that affect of being a bit cranky. I'm getting tired of certain people's bullshit.


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 9, 2015)

Land race strains can be hard to make look amazing these days compared to some of the modern strains but the proof is in the smoke! Their are to many queer named strains out their that have been crossed a million times there are amazing ones but some of the simplest crosses are the best in my opinion. 

This is what ace says on their website and I fully agree.

A.C.E. Seeds is a group of breeders and cannabis lovers dedicated to the preservation and study of this wonderful plant.

Our planet is suffering a constant lost of genetic diversity and Cannabis is not an exception. It is our responsibility to save all these unique forms of life, and to maintain and preserve the biodiversity.

The pure landrace varieties, which are the origin of all the domesticated varieties, are a prime example of the amazing adaptation of cannabis to the different ecosystems of our planet, and the millenary and instensive relationships with human race.

The pure varieties are disappearing for many reasons, such as elimination of natural habitats, war, lost of ancestral cultures, genetic contamination, globalization and laws prohibiting research and use of this plant almost around the world.

Although we already count with many medical uses based in Cannabis, we have still only barely scratched the surface of this plant's potential and what it can offer to the world.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Our planet is suffering a constant lost of genetic diversity and Cannabis is not an exception. It is our responsibility to save all these unique forms of life, and to maintain and preserve the biodiversity.


And yet, smoke gets better every year....at least in this part of the biosphere.


----------



## braincell annunaki (Feb 9, 2015)

nepalese jam is now updated - nepalese/jamaica X nepalese. Ive liked more the jamaican phenos, but the nepalese is dominant now. changed from 100% sativa to 60/40 . and bangi haze is now 70/30 ...


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 9, 2015)

Bangi was interesting. At least the one gal I had, it would be nice to see some more sativa features in flower but maintain a quick flowering time


----------



## Noinch (Feb 9, 2015)

Has anyone tried their purple haze x panama?


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 9, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> And yet, smoke gets better every year....at least in this part of the biosphere.


Its all in the breeding ha people are understanding cannabis better then ever now


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 10, 2015)

Ace Panama starting to flower properly outdoors. Beautiful purple pheno! Smells like straight sour berry's and sort of undescribable but really sour 





Got a little eaten by rabbits at the bottom.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 10, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Ace Panama starting to flower properly outdoors. Beautiful purple pheno! Smells like straight sour berry's and sort of undescribable but really sour
> 
> View attachment 3348780
> 
> ...


Wow, she is pretty! Doing nice right there. Perhaps to make some people feel better you should submit that hack of a job to Ace so they can use your photo instead!


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 11, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Wow, she is pretty! Doing nice right there. Perhaps to make some people feel better you should submit that hack of a job to Ace so they can use your photo instead!


Cheers  Hahah I reckon!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 12, 2015)

I probably shouldn't even write this but I can't help but notice after tossing a small tiny bit of a nugget from my 'keeper' potential pheno which appears to be really thai dominant into a bowl with some holy princess as well in my vape that my brain is seriously notably distorted right now in a unique way (this is the licorice pheno).

Potential is definitely there. Still probably needs another 3 or 4 weeks although i've read some pure sats never really bulk up and this one might be one of those. Quite a few red hairs now.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Feb 13, 2015)

so many of the long flower Sats just seem to go in flushes
they throw out a bunch of "almost" flowers…then ya think she will start to "go for it"
then she slows down , waits a few more weeks and does it again

but that Panama may get more chunky
she looks capable, more capable than so manyskinny s e asian sats


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 13, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Ace Panama starting to flower properly outdoors. Beautiful purple pheno! Smells like straight sour berry's and sort of undescribable but really sour
> 
> View attachment 3348780
> 
> ...


Very nice! Love the colors


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 2, 2015)

Panama 5 weeks in






Panama 2



Panama DC a weekish into flower



Taskenti is also a weekish in.


----------



## Noinch (Mar 2, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Panama 5 weeks in
> 
> View attachment 3362968
> 
> ...


That purple pheno is damn beautiful


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 2, 2015)

sweet lord on that purple PR thing!


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 3, 2015)

i am growing panama red s1's [i made em] indoors now..along with a few other long flower sativa's
i believe it is one of the three pr's ace used in their combo
i can only hope it turns that colour and gets as dense
i never got to finish mine past getting a few seeds off em
the one i have does not appear to be a whispy plant either

you are an inspiration<--


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 3, 2015)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> i am growing panama red s1's [i made em] indoors now..along with a few other long flower sativa's
> i believe it is one of the three pr's ace used in their combo
> i can only hope it turns that colour and gets as dense
> i never got to finish mine past getting a few seeds off em
> ...


Man that's awesome! What was in the combo? It seems I got a lucky batch! Two purple phenos


----------



## braincell annunaki (Apr 5, 2015)

two fems just switched to flowering. organic
new malawi killer (crossed with zamaldelica elite) fem.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 5, 2015)

Where the heck has @TonightYou been? Haven't seen him around in a while. Hope all is well.


----------



## TheHermit (Apr 6, 2015)

Kali China x Orient Express
day 1 flowering. I will try and keep it updated every two weeks or so


----------



## Southerner (Apr 6, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Kali China x Orient Express
> day 1 flowering. I will try and keep it updated every two weeks or so
> 
> View attachment 3389060


Looks great so far. Very sativa leaves IMO, must be from the Kali.

I've got 4 Orient Express going about 3 weeks in flower. They stretched way more than I anticipated and had to cut off some bud sites that where hitting the glass in the hood; I think I did it early enough that it won't effect yield too badly. I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow. Heard a lot of mixed reviews on OE but decided to try em anyway.


----------



## COGrown (Apr 19, 2015)

Reviving this thread from the dead with some peyote purple. Topped it a few weeks ago in veg and she definitely loved it. This is my favorite female out of the first five.

 
Organic living soil.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 19, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Reviving this thread from the dead with some peyote purple. Topped it a few weeks ago in veg and she definitely loved it. This is my favorite female out of the first five.
> 
> View attachment 3399634
> Organic living soil.


Looking nice.

Not much stretch on any of the ones I've run so the more veg the merrier.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 19, 2015)

Mine didn't stretch at all either. I gotta say I was kinda let down by Zamadelica. I could have done it more justice, but it honestly didn't look much worse than most folks plants do that I see pictures of who rave about it. I'm thinking it might require some selection, but I'm leaning heavily towards not wasting my time with that line ever again. Besides the fact I got two full blown hermies, which I know was warned and I knew going in, to spend over 100 days on a plant and have your polyhybrid winner be superior in just about every aspect is disappointing. 

I will say they weren't total crap. It was all in my head and a bit speedy/clear/motivational all thsoe things sativas are. But it had barely any kick. I would have been 10x better off flowering the C99 2x instead of growing these as the buzz was near identical. And I've culled the C99 from my current rotation as I once again have better.

My Black Widow sativa pheno is far far more potent. So is Sugar Punch and SLH and Silverfields.... it's similar to Killingfields in the buzz type but again KF was superior in so many ways.

Peyote Purple on the other hand I will be keeping around for a while. It's not super potent but I see immense breeding potential in the plant and I suspect if crossed to the right male will produce some seriously potent flowers. I think the terpene production - which I can best describe the smell as almost root beer or soda pop like - is having a tremendous impact on how this one effects me. The resin production on it is insane though. The branching is pretty ridiculous too. I have other reasons for liking it as a potential breeding plant. Every plant I grew was very very similar as well.


----------



## braincell annunaki (Apr 20, 2015)

i know what you are mean. my experience with thaish phenos of GT were that they can easily stop growing buds and resin when you apply higher ec or some antimold spray or something. they are very sensitive and not practicall. especially the first standart versions were bad...
but the new fem. version of zamaldelica elite selection are interesting, my are just forming buds, and by one pheno show already resin 
but if you have much patience and experiences its outstanding . in very good conditions resinous like nothing in room (i compare them to ghost train haze)...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 20, 2015)

braincell annunaki said:


> i know what you are mean. my experience with thaish phenos of GT were that they can easily stop growing buds and resin when you apply higher ec or some antimold spray or something. they are very sensitive and not practicall. especially the first standart versions were bad...
> but the new fem. version of zamaldelica elite selection are interesting, my are just forming buds, and by one pheno show already resin
> but if you have much patience and experiences its outstanding . in very good conditions resinous like nothing in room (i compare them to ghost train haze)...


I ran the original regular version, which as I understand is indeed inferior. Anyway, I might try it again some day after it's been worked a bit, but not these seeds.


----------



## braincell annunaki (Apr 23, 2015)

i have again, just in two fem. seeds some potential keeper. this is zamaldelica elite mum (tested at 27%thc / 0,0x cbd) crossed with new malawi killer mum. the best of ace work i think . ten days after forming pistills, 20days after switch. some visible resin and tropical tones


----------



## TheHermit (Apr 27, 2015)

Took this a few days ago, finally getting around to posting. Kali China X Orient Express day 18.


----------



## braincell annunaki (Apr 30, 2015)

throw some lower branches


----------



## TheHermit (Apr 30, 2015)

braincell annunaki said:


> throw some lower branches


What do you mean?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 30, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> What do you mean?


I think he means clean up the bottom branches. Chop em. Unless you're growing vert then leave em.


----------



## TheHermit (May 1, 2015)

Yeah, I probably should have lollipopped more, but it was more bushy when I flipped it. It has stretched a decent amount.


----------



## COGrown (May 12, 2015)

Let's spend a little quality time with that peyote purple, eh? Out of the first five females, this one has had my eye the entire time. She was bigger, bushier, darker, and just generally meaner looking throughout veg than any of her sisters, and now......
   
The smell is very odd, I definitely get the metallic/shampoo notes, but there's also something sweet and flowery in there, and definitely a strong bubba note in the background. Reading @OGEvilgenius post makes me think that sweet smell is like cream soda.


----------



## TheHermit (May 21, 2015)

Kali China x Orient Express day 46


----------



## TheHermit (Jun 10, 2015)

Chopped my Kali China x Orient Express over the weekend. Forgot to take a picture until after I started to trim. I really like the smell of this strain. It smells a lot like candy canes. I have been smoking nothing but indica doms lately also, so I am excited for this to dry out so I can smoke some. Finished at 62 days.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 14, 2015)

P.C.K.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Sep 18, 2015)

just ordered laos luang prabang, malawi, and pck... cant wait... hopefully a little pollen chucking will be in order!!


----------



## braincell annunaki (Oct 24, 2016)

oth outdoor (very haze pheno, its crossed with our north outdoor sativas)


----------



## pineappleman420 (Oct 24, 2016)

braincell annunaki said:


> oth outdoor (very haze pheno, its crossed with our north outdoor sativas)


Looks Delicious... Have a smoke report on it?


----------



## higher self (Apr 17, 2017)

Popped 9 Zamaldelica seeds in paper towel & they all germinated. They will hit the soil tonight or tomorrow morning.

Love this strain & I'm looking for that mango carrot Zamal dom pheno again. She is a stretcher & is a good 14-15 weeks but the high is killer, one of those sativas that make's your brows sweat every time you smoked it.

Looking for a good male of course to hit to a few cookie crosses haha! Cookie terps with the carrot mango is going to be nice, like carrot cake is what I'm aiming for if thing's meld together right!


----------



## higher self (Apr 26, 2017)

Zam's doing well lost one but the even 8 is easier to manage container wise haha. Transplant & topdressing today just switched them on the Gas Lantern Routine yesterday.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 26, 2017)

I just popped 3 Zamal fems, 5 zamal trippy version regulars, and 4 regular golden tigers, they are gonna be vegged for a couple weeks then put into 20 gallon pots all organic and put in a light deprivation greenhouse set on 11/13. I have never really finished a true sativa so really hoping this is gonna do the trick. I have tried and failed a few times so this is kind of my full out last stand to get a true sativa to finish correctly.


----------



## higher self (Apr 26, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I just popped 3 Zamal fems, 5 zamal trippy version regulars, and 4 regular golden tigers, they are gonna be vegged for a couple weeks then put into 20 gallon pots all organic and put in a light deprivation greenhouse set on 11/13. I have never really finished a true sativa so really hoping this is gonna do the trick. I have tried and failed a few times so this is kind of my full out last stand to get a true sativa to finish correctly.


For sativas grow them in smaller pots 20 gals seems like over kill & you will have large plants that will want to keep growing. IMO sativa's dont mind being root bound & in drier soils. 11/13 is my flowering hours as well. I find sativas pretty easy to grow especially with organics & applying topdressings. Most are light feeders so my plants stay a fair green never really dark green but they dont fade until I want them to. The only finicky plants I've really grown are indicas, the heavy feeding plants.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 26, 2017)

higher self said:


> For sativas grow them in smaller pots 20 gals seems like over kill & you will have large plants that will want to keep growing. IMO sativa's dont mind being root bound & in drier soils. 11/13 is my flowering hours as well. I find sativas pretty easy to grow especially with organics & applying topdressings. Most are light feeders so my plants stay a fair green never really dark green but they dont fade until I want them to. The only finicky plants I've really grown are indicas, the heavy feeding plants.


I appreciate the response, I was thinking bigger pots because if I get them in by early June I should have a good four months for them to flower so them getting bigger and taking a little longer doesn't bother me, maybe I will put a few in 5 gallon and a few in the 20s just to see the difference.


----------



## braincell annunaki (May 4, 2017)

Can you please light UP What Means trippy mother And What male was used in regular zamal trippy? I bought zamaldelica zamal dominant elite mother crossed With the Pure gerrits cut /fems. it would be Uplifting not so trippy And much zamal way of all. so Im asking it is probably more Malawi

I recommend to use good bacteria for Long Flowering sativas


----------



## higher self (May 6, 2017)

Zamal trippy?

Zamaldelica coming along they stayed short with 12/1 light schedule but now their on 12/12. Only 2 small like the carrot mango I'm looking for one being the runt on the bottom. Looks like a couple 2 or 3 pheno's I have but not keeping any males if it's not the mango pheno. 

Almost want to just grow out my chucks I made from carrot mango Zamaldelica mother x Durban/African hybrid. Last time I grew them out I got 1 female out of 5 seeds & I still have her about to flower. Had one male from those smell & look exactly like mother but it showed intersex parts so I culled it.


----------



## higher self (May 22, 2017)

This is crazy yall everything I been popping recently has been majority females.

7 of 8 Zamaldelica's are female the last one a runt still waiting to show but I think it will be female.

Man I kinda wanted a few males but this works! 4 pheno's stuck out, 3 carrot mango scented & one Thai pheno that smells similar to a tootsie roll. We'll see what the other's do I really only want to clone those 4 & reveg if the other's develop the carrot mango terps. I'm actually selecting for that quality so if their nothing special culling asap!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2018)

I hope to revive this thread.
I'll be popping some Malawi fems soon.
In the mean time I'll be reading this thread to entirety.


----------



## Zero_OS (Feb 26, 2018)

How are the Malawis doing?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2018)

Zero_OS said:


> How are the Malawis doing?


I just planted 5 fems 2 days ago. Still waiting.


----------



## Zero_OS (Feb 27, 2018)

Should be soon, hope you get 100%. Looking forward to watching the Ms flourish. If indoor, what will be your training approach, if any? Also, media and light?


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Feb 27, 2018)

I will have some to add to this thread as well, got 7 OTH going 7 GT and 4 Zamaldelica trippy all regs, they are about a month old right now took clones off a few and flipped to find sex and then mainlined the rest. They are all going in the light dep greenhouse this summer, also have a bunch more Ace that will be grown this summer like Malawi x Panama, panama, panama x Malawi, early bubba hash, PCK x erdpurt, and some regular Zamaldelica as well.


----------



## Zero_OS (Feb 27, 2018)

Looks to be a nice thread revival coming soon...awesome!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 27, 2018)

Here's some Panama I ran mid way through last year. Grabbed a nice pheno (#6) + a very nice smelling male who's getting some action shortly.

Pheno #6
  

Pheno #4

  

Cheers


----------



## Zero_OS (Feb 27, 2018)

Nice looking plants! What will you be crossing the male P with? Also, how long did you take them before harvest, and how are the effects?


----------



## GroErr (Feb 27, 2018)

Zero_OS said:


> Nice looking plants! What will you be crossing the male P with? Also, how long did you take them before harvest, and how are the effects?


Cheers, the male will hit a couple of plants, maybe more if I have others running at the same time but he's slated to hit a very nice Skunk #1 pheno I grabbed in a hunt a while back, and a Columbian Gold pheno I have going for breeding purposes. Going for some crosses with some older/classic genetics this year 

Those females above ran 10 & 11 weeks in my environment, I'm typically finishing about a week shorter than average in my setup, so 11-12 weeks would be typical. The effects was what I was impressed with, I'm an old schooler that started smoking in 1972 when I was 12 years old. This stuff is very representative of the typical Panama/Panama Red we were getting back in the 70's. Nice trippy/psychedelic head stone and earthy/spicy flavours, found myself staring at cloud formations while smoking this  Both females were decent phenos but Pheno #6 was closer to the classic Panama and more potent.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2018)

Zero_OS said:


> Should be soon, hope you get 100%. Looking forward to watching the Ms flourish. If indoor, what will be your training approach, if any? Also, media and light?


I've grown a few hazes over the years, but no landrace/heirloom Sativas. So this is my plan but I'm open to suggestions.
I plan to grow them in 5 gallon pots of 75% coco and 25% perlite.
I will top at the 4th internode and veg till about a foot tall.
I drip feed, drain to waste, using the Lucas Formula with Cal Mag and occasionally Epsom Salt.
I usually feed @ 1.2 Ec, but I'm thinking this could be too hot for the Malawi.


----------



## Zero_OS (Feb 27, 2018)

GroErr said:


> ...This stuff is very representative of the typical Panama/Panama Red we were getting back in the 70's. Nice trippy/psychedelic head stone and earthy/spicy flavours, found myself staring at cloud formations while smoking this


I reckon I have to add Panama to the list then. I have to order some giberrelic acid for some left over late 80's seeds I have...I think they are sats, so if i can get one to pop, I'll also pop panama and queen mother to do some crosses. Time goes by too slow when you want to grow/smoke another strain...


----------



## Zero_OS (Feb 27, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've grown a few hazes over the years, but no landrace/heirloom Sativas. So this is my plan but I'm open to suggestions.
> I plan to grow them in 5 gallon pots of 75% coco and 25% perlite.
> I will top at the 4th internode and veg till about a foot tall.
> I drip feed, drain to waste, using the Lucas Formula with Cal Mag and occasionally Epsom Salt.
> I usually feed @ 1.2 Ec, but I'm thinking this could be too hot for the Malawi.


Sounds like a good plan, looking forward to how this pans out, and the smoke report. I can't recall if any previous M growers in this thread talked about the M stretch, but I am curious how much it reaches.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2018)

Zero_OS said:


> Sounds like a good plan, looking forward to how this pans out, and the smoke report. I can't recall if any previous M growers in this thread talked about the M stretch, but I am curious how much it reaches.


I forgot to mention that I grow under 1000 watt DE HPS.
Drip DTW in coco and the double end High Pressure Sodiums give me huge stretch in Sativa dominant hybrids on the order of 4X or more, so I expect these pure Sativas like Malawi to stretch to the moon.


----------



## ThermalRider (Feb 28, 2018)

Just harvested 1 Green Haze x Malawi and 2 Destroyers.. I crossed all three girls with a Zamadelica Thai Pheno Male..!!! Also crossed a peakseeds C99 with the same male but she's been down for weeks..


----------



## Zero_OS (Feb 28, 2018)

Nice to see all these sats. Thermal, how long did you flower them and how much did they stretch? Looking forward to smoke reports.


----------



## ThermalRider (Feb 28, 2018)

Thx Zero_os, the Destroyers flowered for 13 I/2 weeks the GH/Mal flowered for 14 1/2..
Limey fragrances on the Destroyer and let me tell you they're both very sticky ladies, Clear non fuzzy head high. Can't really smoke it late at night..lol like walking around with your head like a helium balloon floating way above your body.. haven't sampled the GH x Mal yet but will this weekend. The GH/MAL was a mad stretcher the Destroyers where moderate..


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 2, 2018)

5 of 5 Malawi's have sprouted. 
My journey begins.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 3, 2018)

Been main-lining my sativas getting them ready for the light dep greenhouse. I've got 18-19 that are about this size I don't remember exactly how many of each plant but I think like 7 old timers haze, 7 golden tiger, and 4 Zamaldelica trippy pheno. Have a couple others that just popped as well that will be a bit behind these.I've grown the Zamaldelica and the golden tiger before smoking some right now actually, I am very excited to try the OTH thinking it will be next level even compared to the other two.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 3, 2018)

Looking good. I don't know if I'd have the patience to flower out OTH, think I read it takes at least 16 weeks?


----------



## ThermalRider (Mar 3, 2018)

Looking good there MDH. I have 6 GT, zam and zam crosses, tikal, panama x Zamadelica.. Also running Blue Orca Haze and mazar-sharif/Guerrero x 85 humbolt roadkillskunk... starting to think I started too many.. Your grow looks like your off to a great start... I'm following your thread on the ace forum.. nice green house... 
How is that GTiger ..? I haven't had the pleasure yet...


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 3, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Looking good. I don't know if I'd have the patience to flower out OTH, think I read it takes at least 16 weeks?


Yeah I think it says 16-20 but usually the light dep greenhouse will cut a couple weeks off due to the suns intensity mid summer so I'm hoping they will all finish 14-16


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 3, 2018)

ThermalRider said:


> Looking good there MDH. I have 6 GT, zam and zam crosses, tikal, panama x Zamadelica.. Also running Blue Orca Haze and mazar-sharif/Guerrero x 85 humbolt roadkillskunk... starting to think I started too many.. Your grow looks like your off to a great start... I'm following your thread on the ace forum.. nice green house...
> How is that GTiger ..? I haven't had the pleasure yet...


I've only grown one it is a very nice smoke very up high not as cloudy as the Zamaldelicas that I have, I believe it was a Thai pheno took like 14 weeks 4 weeks longer than 2 of my three Zamaldelica great daytime smoke.
That looks like some fun you got going lot of variety I like that.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 7, 2018)

Plants are getting ready to be flowered hoping to get them into the light dep greenhouse in 2 weeks or so. Took a couple plants out for pictures,
OTH
Golden Tiger
Zamaldelica trippy
Mainlined under canopy
This is 9 plants, I have 14 this size but they were getting crammed had to move them around fit them into other veg tents
 
These 14 are 7 OTH 5 GT and 2 Zamaldelica trippy, aside from that I have a sexed female GT, and 2 sexed female Zamaldelica trippy all ready for the greenhouse when the weather decides to get better.


----------



## yesum (Apr 8, 2018)

Good lineup hippy. If you can not get a trip out of that bunch I will be surprised. I have all those strains in seeds.


----------



## Zero_OS (Jun 1, 2018)

@Bakersfield, @Moderndayhippy, your ace gals are probably somewhere in mid-bloom or nearing the latter innings..how about an update? many thanks.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 1, 2018)

Zero_OS said:


> @Bakersfield, @Moderndayhippy, your ace gals are probably somewhere in mid-bloom or nearing the latter innings..how about an update? many thanks.


I am about one month into flower, here are a few pics just starting to really get interesting now


----------



## Zero_OS (Jun 1, 2018)

Thank you kindly...outdoor grows sure are nice! 

Are you covering the greenhouse daily to limit the photo period? Where I am located, daylight duration is just a tad over 14 hours and increasing.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 1, 2018)

Zero_OS said:


> Thank you kindly...outdoor grows sure are nice!
> 
> Are you covering the greenhouse daily to limit the photo period? Where I am located, daylight duration is just a tad over 14 hours and increasing.


It's an automatic light dep greenhouse dark out plastic rolls down at 6:30pm and rolls back up at 7:30 am so they get 11 hours of light every day. Flowering mid summer is really a game changer everything goes super fast at least a week faster than indoors and the intensity of the light really brings out the best in the sativas.


----------



## Zero_OS (Jun 1, 2018)

the Fonz gives this a Thumbs Up!


----------



## ThermalRider (Jun 2, 2018)

Nice work MDH the girls look Very happy and the GH looks like it's filling in as it should..!!
Much respect brotherman.. Smoke reports should be interesting for the MAL X PAN and the ZIPPY ZAM..!!


----------



## Zero_OS (Jun 2, 2018)

ThermalRider said:


> ZIPPY ZAM..!!


one thing nice about ace is that their strain naming system often reflects the strains that make up the cross (unlike many breeders who pull stupid names out of their arses), so the grower can get a sense for the underlying genetics just from the name. But damn, ace needs to pay attention to your ZIPPY ZAM....it is one of the best strain names I've seen yet, and it isn't even an official name


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 3, 2018)

So update on everything, everything has been fully sexed I have 4 OTH, 3 Zamaldelica trippy, 2 Zamaldelica, 5 golden tiger, 2 Malawi x Panama, 1 panama x Malawi, and 1 Panama in the greenhouse. The two Zamaldelica and two of the golden tigers just went into flower in the last week or two the other 14 were flipped May 1st.
OTH
Pan x malGTZTMal x panSorry that the pictures suck it is pretty packed in there so hard to get any angle on them or move them around, also some have been slightly heavier feeders than I have expected so have been giving them some organic fertilizer and foliar spray try to stop the yellowing this early on but so far very happy with their development a few look like they will want to yield if I can keep them happy.


----------



## Zero_OS (Jun 3, 2018)

Beautiful, digging the last pic where they are praying to the Sun god.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 8, 2018)

Zero_OS said:


> @Bakersfield, @Moderndayhippy, your ace gals are probably somewhere in mid-bloom or nearing the latter innings..how about an update? many thanks.


Soon after sprouting my 5 malawi, circumstances changed in my life. In a last minute decision, I decided to throw pollen at these girls, without first testing them.
This should give me lots of seeds to run and test, when the garden starts up again.
I don't have any recent pictures, but of the 5 Malawi, 4 look like @Moderndayhippy Malawi x Panama, in structure. There is a sweet syrupy smell to them as well as a common Sativa odor, sweet and spicy.
1 of the Malawi's is entirely different. She is squatter and more dense. 
She has a decent sized main cola and is extremely resinous, reminds me of some denser phenos of Jack Herer and Super Silver Haze.
It has a more pronounced sweet floral and fruity scent, similar to grape, but different, maybe its Guava fruit.


----------



## Montuno (Jul 25, 2018)

OGEvilgenius said:


> The female line is superior likely because the plants chosen are superior. Simple as that. It's easier to select females.


I think no. I think the feminized version uses to be the "more comercial genos".


----------



## Montuno (Jul 25, 2018)

kona gold said:


> I tried some ACE a little while back, with the intention of finding those old chronic land race sativas of my youth.
> Kinda disappointing results.
> Lots of males, and most females were not of great quality. Not saying you cant find some good ones, i had a good golden tiger, not exactly strong like the description, but i didnt have it dialed in optimum.
> Just think it might be better to get a hybrid, or pure sativa that has already been selected out of these landraces, and work on them from that point.


Excuse me, sir, but have you got any pic from any of your ACE's grow? 
The rest of your post has contradictories arguments: You said that nothin like the wild landrace sativas you smoked when youth, later that the best are worked sativas or hybrids... ACE, Cannabiogen or Tropical Seeds have a long time's worked n selected landraces as well as hybrids...


----------



## kona gold (Jul 29, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Excuse me, sir, but have you got any pic from any of your ACE's grow?
> The rest of your post has contradictories arguments: You said that nothin like the wild landrace sativas you smoked when youth, later that the best are worked sativas or hybrids... ACE, Cannabiogen or Tropical Seeds have a long time's worked n selected landraces as well as hybrids...


I never said that were bad, but just didn't have super high quality.
I grew there green haze x thai and one other I am trying to remember....
They grew decent with nice buds and resin. Just lacked the deep flavors and punch!!
I wound up not reaching into those jars that often.
No pics if that, as it was kind of not a fully legal grow at the time.
I have been blessed to have smoked some very high quality sativa growing up and in my years in Hawai'i.
Many of which were from lines that had been worked for years, so the weaker fluffy, runny, spindly resin less phenos had been bred out.
Ace's just didn't seem to be as uniform and as thoroughly bred to me.
But I sure can make mistakes and don't know every strain and I'm sure not have always brought out the best expressions that plant is capable of.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2019)

I've got 6 for 6 Killer A5 Haze Fems above ground. I'm ready to test the hype that Ace generated with these.


----------



## Zero_OS (Mar 9, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> ...I'm ready to test the hype that Ace generated with these.


Thanks, I've been watching the hype on the other site, and it is some serious hype action. Looking forward to your grow and review to provide objectivity to balance out or confirm the hype bias.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2019)

Zero_OS said:


> Thanks, I've been watching the hype on the other site, and it is some serious hype action. Looking forward to your grow and review to provide objectivity to balance out or confirm the hype bias.


So far so good. 4 of 6 popped within 5 days getting wet, while I had given up on the other 2, they eventually popped around day 10.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 25, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got 6 for 6 Killer A5 Haze Fems above ground. I'm ready to test the hype that Ace generated with these.


watching....


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 7, 2019)

Killer A5 Haze @ week 10


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jun 8, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Killer A5 Haze @ week 10
> View attachment 4346713 View attachment 4346714 View attachment 4346715 View attachment 4346716 View attachment 4346717



Very, very nice! Can i ask you to comment on any hermie issues popping up in this strain? Thanks, cant wait to see how they come along in another 5,6 weeks!


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 8, 2019)

Smoking some Golden tiger, 2 weeks since chop, very harsh still, need another 6-10 weeks cure, smells and tastes like honey comb/cereal honey smacks.


----------



## jungle666 (Jun 8, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> Smoking some Golden tiger, 2 weeks since chop, very harsh still, need another 6-10 weeks cure, smells and tastes like honey comb/cereal honey smacks.


What’s the hit like shua


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 8, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> What’s the hit like shua


As of now, it's all in the eyes, very visual, makes colors pop, like contrast on a TV got turned up a bit. It's my favorite meds to draw or paint with. Very heady, made a indica loving buddy of mine inaudible. Wrote down for a few minutes what he was thinking in texts. He said he couldn't form the thoughts and feelings he was having and got anxious and started writing instead, that lasted like half an hour.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 8, 2019)

Glad this thread popped up! Love some Ace Seeds gear. 

Here's some Zamaldelica #8 @ 55days


----------



## Varulv (Jun 8, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Glad this thread popped up! Love some Ace Seeds gear.
> 
> Here's some Zamaldelica #8 @ 55days
> View attachment 4346743


Looking good Mantis. Can you tell us more about this particular one?


----------



## NewtoMJ (Jun 8, 2019)

These are my 2 Golden Tiger and a Panama x Bangi. All outdoors, been 97 - 99 here and they seem to just slow down in growth but take it pretty well. Pic is them at 3 weeks, currently on 4


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 8, 2019)

I just sniff tested some 2.5 week old seedlings of Golden Tiger, a few really stood out, #25 is skunks ass... This young I have a rancid skunk pheno! Everything else is citrus, sweet green tea, mandarin, mango carrot, pineapple, floral, one plant is carrots and rose petals, I killed it. I had that phenotype twice now in 36 seeds and both grew balls week 3 of flower . I'm hoping this funky plant stays this way, and that it's a male I can use for comparison against the female Golden tiger i'm making seeds with now. Anyone here got that funky pheno before? I'm not kidding, this one is offensive!


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 8, 2019)

honeycomb Pheno another 7-10 days till chop. mostly cloudy trichs, I've got to grow this phenotype in a giant pot next time and stake her, she gets rootbound too easily. 

Tgis Thai pheno looks like it can go till mid July, it just keeps reflowering over and over. Very dank buds, first time I grew her I gave her a tiny pot, she's worth breeding with if I had I nice Indica to pollinate with lile my recently found Plushberry.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 8, 2019)

Varulv said:


> Looking good Mantis. Can you tell us more about this particular one?


Thanks! Still learning about this one as it's my first grow with her. This pic is a couple weeks old, she's 69 days into flower today. Need to add a couple more pics. The leaves are are all completely faded and starting to shrink, a good sign that this sativa is getting closer. I'm hoping she's closer to 11 weeks, even though she is the most stretchy sativa of the bunch, I was thinking she could go the full 14. She's under a led now and I'm guessing she could act quite different outside/under a hps. I'll add more about smells/tastes as I gather more info.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 8, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Very, very nice! Can i ask you to comment on any hermie issues popping up in this strain? Thanks, cant wait to see how they come along in another 5,6 weeks!


So far i have not noticed hermaphrodites in this cultivar.


----------



## NewtoMJ (Jun 9, 2019)

My golden tigers smell is incredibly faint, but when you do manage to catch a whiff one smells like motor oils mixed with the milk left over from a bowl of Captain crunch. The other is black licorice and tangerines. The Panama x bangi is a different story... I brought the plants inside when it hit 101 outside one day (I lost a pxbh I think the cup got too hot and cooked her roots. Never came back. This is my first time outdoors) and my entire kitchen smelled like lemon pepper and some kind of flowery potpourri. It was an exciting experience. Ive been growing for 7 years and ive only had 2 plants ever that I could say we're fire and I didnt clone. This smells like FIRE


----------



## JohnDee (Jun 9, 2019)

Hi Guys,
These two are femmed GT seeds. They look different...moreso in person. I'm hoping I have both a Thai and a Malawi pheno...
JD

PS Ooops...forgot to mention they were mainlined which explains their appearance. Took to the training well.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 24, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> Hi Guys,
> These two are femmed GT seeds. They look different...moreso in person. I'm hoping I have both a Thai and a Malawi pheno...
> JD
> 
> PS Ooops...forgot to mention they were mainlined which explains their appearance. Took to the training well.


That first girl looks more Thai, the second looks like my killer Malawi pheno that foxtails with very little leaf. The Thai is a bit leafier but both are excellent smoke.


----------



## JohnDee (Jun 24, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> That first girl looks more Thai, the second looks like my killer Malawi pheno that foxtails with very little leaf. The Thai is a bit leafier but both are excellent smoke.


Thanks Shua,
I could have posted the wrong picture. When I have them out for watering tomorrow I'll take some more shots. I have an unsexed plant from seed that's looking more Thai...I'm hoping for a male.
JD


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 24, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> Thanks Shua,
> I could have posted the wrong picture. When I have them out for watering tomorrow I'll take some more shots. I have an unsexed plant from seed that's looking more Thai...I'm hoping for a male.
> JD


There's tons of potential here, I'm about to finish my second harvest in July finishing the thai pheno that smells like mandarin. They require about 6 weeks cure before being proper smoke and about 12 weeks is peak quality smoke, something changes after 8-10 weeks, it becomes floaty and psychedelic rather than speedy/paranoid and spaced out.


----------



## JohnDee (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi Guys,
The two phenos of Glden Tiger end up looking pretty much the same when I take pictures. This shot is a topping from what I believe to be the Thai pheno. The two Malawi ones don't have narrow leaves like this.


----------



## JohnDee (Jun 25, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> Tgis Thai pheno looks like it can go till mid July, it just keeps reflowering over and over.


That's an interesting trait...could be used for multiple harvests I suppose. Shua...you were right and I was confused/stoned. The one one the left is the one that seems to have more thai traits.

I have 7 or 8 seeds yet to be germed. GT regular and once the vegging ones are in flower...I'll pop the rest of the seeds. May as well see what I have.

Hey tyour plants are looking great. Hope mine do that well.
JD


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 20, 2019)

Killer A5 Haze..


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 20, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> So far i have not noticed hermaphrodites in this cultivar.


How’s those Killer A5 Haze coming along?


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 27, 2019)

Killer A5 Haze seedlings..


----------



## The Mantis (Aug 24, 2019)

Here's a shot of Zamaldelica #3 at 71 days. Nice uplifting smoke with a nice sweet smell. This pheno really reminds me of the Pineapple Thai I have. I swear they're related.


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 29, 2019)

Killer a5 haze.


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 23, 2019)

11 weeks in for the killer A5 Haze with only 3 weeks veg..


----------



## THT (Nov 3, 2019)

Flash63 said:


> 11 weeks in for the killer A5 Haze with only 3 weeks veg..


Amazing.

How does it smell?


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 3, 2019)

old leather,incence,liver,no fruity smell whatsoever...a refreshing change to be sure


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 3, 2019)

Just finished up Malawi. Not done curing but sampled the sucker and it’s great. Powerful. I’ll give a better smoke report when it’s done.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B30gfamB7Ia/


----------



## LCPGrower1980 (Nov 4, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Just finished up Malawi. Not done curing but sampled the sucker and it’s great. Powerful. I’ll give a better smoke report when it’s done.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B30gfamB7Ia/


Looks awesome! Got some Ace Malawi beans that I can’t wait to grow! I see you grew them straight from seed at 12/12; was planning on doing that as well.

Also awesome to see a fellow MA person growing Malawi! Grow on MA!


----------



## Montuno (Jan 17, 2022)

GREEN HAZE 19 A5 (Green OldTimer's Haze 19 x A5Haze):






Green Haze 19 A5 Feminized - New strains


Green Haze 19 A5 takes its name from its highly distinguished lineage. A cross between our best Green Haze mother (#19) from the Oldtimer's Haze line, and the elite clone of A5 Haze (NL # 5 x Original Haze male A) from Nevil, resulting in a hybrid of almo




www.aceseeds.org







18-June-2021:

Hello everyone again, sativa lovers!

This local outdoor season I was lucky and honored to be one of the testers prior to the commercial release of this variety. My objective was to test its outdoor cultivation without greenhouse, to fix the climatic/geographical limits of the variety, because my microclimate of very continentalized highlands can bring night frosts and hail from the second half of November, to snowfalls from the beginning of January; I can already tell you that it endured hailstorms, night frosts, and minimum temperatures of -3°C with a thermal sensation of -6°C.

Mine (feminized), in particular, emerged on 17-June-2021 from the ground, and this dawn has broken out of the outer shell. It is living its first days in a pot, inside a porch, next to a window. This is how it looks right now.
Later, it will be transplanted to the outside, in a hole in mother earth; it will be at about 39° North, on the North slope (which takes away several hours of direct Sun) of a hill (800-900 meters of altitude) of the North slope of Sierra Morena, in the interior of the Iberian Peninsula.
Until a few days ago; we had a maximum temperature in the shade of 37°C, a nighttime minimum of 21°, and very low humidity. However, a summer drought is bringing us coolness and even rain from the Mediterranean, and the daytime highs have dropped to 27°C and nighttime lows to 15°C... Of course, I'm afraid this respite will be short-lived, and soon we'll be back to "Saharan days and tropical nights" with no respite until well into September...

And many thanks to Dubi and the Asociación de Cultivadores Españoles (A.C.E.), for their kindness to me.

Cheers and good sativeo.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 17, 2022)

19-June-2021:

I have to inform you, dubi, that the three seeds germinated well and quickly: the problem is that I did it with the first 2 at the beginning of the month, just before I had a job that forced me to move from "my Monte Adentro", and until I have returned, I have not been able to successfully germinate the third one (family or friends who help me with dogs and plants during these absences can successfully water a seedling, but germinating is asking too much of them).

As for my climate, for those who do not know it, it is a lottery for tropical / equatorial sativas of more than 15 weeks, with night frosts since December: my limit is usually in the first week of January (this past January it even snowed at from day 7). Just a few dozen kilometers to the West, or to the South, even avocados and mangoes can be grown, but on my northern slope it is already difficult for orange and lemon trees to bear fruit ...

As for the Green Haze # 19 X A5 Haze (fem), as it dawned on its third day on the substrate:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 17, 2022)

23--June-2021:
Una semana de vida / One week alive:



26-June-2021:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 17, 2022)

1-July-2021:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 17, 2022)

8-July-2020:

... And this is what it looks like today in full sun: The local State Meteorology Agency, AEMet, foresees that on my North slope we will reach the 44-45 ° C maximum temperature in the shade on the weekend (and almost 50 ° C, 122 ° F, on the South slope), but so far it is (or was) having a very pleasant summer without barely exceeding 40 ° C ... The night-time minimums are oscillating between 17 and 25 ° C, and the ambient humidity between 10 and 60 ℅ ...


----------



## Montuno (Jan 17, 2022)

13-July-2020:

Of course, the Green OldTimers Haze # 19 x A5 Haze endured the "African Beast" (how is called here this hot wave) like a champion ... Today the breeze comes fresh from the West and the far Atlantic, and the temperatures dropped below 40 ° C. And this morning, he had a visitor who even started weaving a cloth, I think ...:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 17, 2022)

15-July-2020:

... So yesterday at dusk, in the absence of 3 days to reach one month of age, I transplanted it to its definitive hole in mother earth ... I hope it has absorbed enough neem, because the small fenced space that I have to plant is infected of clouds of tiny grasshoppers, waiting for "good green" with which to grow ...
It is a rectangle of land about 7 meters long by 2-2'5 meters wide (aprox) in wich are four holes that I dug about two decades ago, flled with organically fertilized soil. Every season, I just add compost and tree wood ashes. This year in particular, at the end of winter (the date when the pictures are) I added compost to the holes: (I usually use mixed manure of horses, sheep and goat, which I collect from the field; but this year in particular I have not been able, and I use chicken ... We will see how everything turns out, because it is very strong ...):



This is how the recently transplanted plant looked yesterday, already dusk. And the last photo, of this noon today:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 17, 2022)

29-July-2020:

... The countryside around me, right now, looks like the African savannah in the dry season, with the animals sheltering under the mediterranean oak trees and the vultures flying in
circling in the sky ...
(The video of the vultures is from spring, when all the grasses were still green;
The photo is from a few weeks ago;
None of them is mine):








And my GREEN HAZE 19 A5 (Green OldTimer's Haze 19 x A5Haze), before sunset (born 17-June):


----------



## keifcake (Jan 17, 2022)

Golden Tiger, extreme resin production, wonderful unique smell to it, this one pheno can be quite narcotic after a long cure. The polar opposite of the heavy Thai pheno


----------



## Montuno (Jan 17, 2022)

Yeah... I think I will prefer the Thai one other that you shows too...



keifcake said:


> And a VERY Thai dominant, stretches sooo much, more than triple it's size in flower, produces very nice sized Buds, speedy amphetamine like high, I'd say it's probably my favorite. It's very very resinous as well, but covered in so many tiny trichomes, where as the other one has huge trichomes. This one has a blueberry scent, I read on icmag where someone said they had a blueberry smelling one, and dubi said he hadn't come across a BB one in his experience. It's not a loud smell like the other one I have


----------



## Montuno (Jan 17, 2022)

10-August-2020:

GREEN HAZE 19 A5 (Green OldTimer's Haze 19 x A5Haze; born on 17-June):



I'm just using only Neem to keep these "beasts" at bay:





These are the only damages (apart from the continuous attempt of red spider mite to colonize it) on a single leaf, that I have had on the whole plant until these 2 months; but I have my outside "infected' with all kinds of grasshoppers and some locusts;


----------



## keifcake (Jan 17, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Yeah... I think I will prefer the Thai one other that you shows too...


It's An amazing pheno for sure, it was left in veg pot bound too long, very poor looking and yellow, I wasn't about to wait for it to recover and just up-potted threw it in flower, and it still turned out to stretch massively, I can't even calculate how many times it stretched because I had to Supercrop the main stem below the buds forming the top with like 4 or 5 weeks stretch left. She is much more finicky than the Malawi side, but I just use organic soil, so it's not too bad.


----------



## keifcake (Jan 17, 2022)

That looks like some of the grasshoppers I have to deal with during august-september here, massive beasts chewing up foliage


----------



## Montuno (Jan 18, 2022)

16-August-2021:

My little plant is still doing well, despite the heat of 45°C on the shade and the Saharan haze. Green OldTimers Haze #19 x A5 Haze ; about to be 2 months old, and just over 80 cm tall...


----------



## Montuno (Jan 18, 2022)

1-September-2021:

Now it's not so hot anymore: finally the maximum temperatures in the shade do not exceed 36°C and the minimum humidity has risen to 20%. But the days of 44°C in the shade and humidity reaching days of 5% daytime minimum and only a maximum of 15% at night, have left their mark on the field around my plants:
Dusk with the moon rising among olive trees and Mediterranean holm oaks...n' two friends:



As for my A.C.E. plant (born on 17-June), it is now more than 1'10 metres tall; and it is about to reach the height of an indica/sativa hybrid (I think 60/40 %) from another company growing next to it, which was born more than half a month earlier, on 1-June:



And the only damage to the neighbouring plant (thanks to the neem), almost live....:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 19, 2022)

9-September-2021:

The kennel (La Perrera), looks very dreary having planted so late.... However, the Green OldTimers Haze #19 × A5 Haze is growing day by day (she born on June-17) as you can see comparing with the photo of previous 1-September's post...:



Helicoooopterrrrr !!!


----------



## Montuno (Jan 19, 2022)

And in the meantime and to entertain the wait until the buds, here I leave you a Son Montuno of those who resurrect dead even decomposed .... Güiiiiiro !








In Memoriam:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 19, 2022)

15-September-2021:

GREEN HAZE 19 A5 (Green OldTimer's Haze 19 x A5Haze).
...Well, it has finally rained here "in conditions"... She has accelerated its growth, she will soon reach and surpass me in height at this rate (she borned con June-17), and the visible beginning of flowering seems very close...:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 20, 2022)

20-September-2021:
GREEN HAZE 19 X A5 HAZE (Green OldTimer's Haze 19 x A5 Haze):

Today, 20-September, I consider this flowering to be inaugurated... 
It was born on 17-June. It is at about 39° North, at an altitude of just over 800 metres, on the northern slope of a hill on the northern slope of Sierra Morena.
Today we had a maximum temperature in the shade of 31°C (88°F), an overnight minimum of 13°C (56°F), and a humidity of 40%.
But a DANA (big Mediterranean storm) is approaching, which I think is already forming sea sleeves hundreds of kilometres away from my house, still, off the coast of Dubi and the mani... I hope that the cannabis trees of the latter don't suffer too much...


----------



## Montuno (Jan 20, 2022)

20-September-2021:

GREEN HAZE 19 X A5 HAZE (Green OldTimer's Haze 19 x A5 Haze):
...And that's how the rest of the girl looks (born on 17-June); is still growing and grwing, and she is almost 1'70 metres....:


----------



## OJAE (Jan 20, 2022)

just started a Malawi x PCK. Have previously grown Bubba hash by them and liked it


----------



## Montuno (Jan 20, 2022)

24-September-2021:

GREEN HAZE 19 A5: Green OldTimers Haze #19 X A5 Haze , born 17-June :


----------



## Montuno (Jan 21, 2022)

28-September-2021:

Autumn is here...
Right now, sunrise in the meadow/savannah of the valley at my feet (photos by Madrona Activa):


----------



## conor c (Jan 21, 2022)

Montuno said:


> 24-September-2021:
> 
> GREEN HAZE 19 A5: Green OldTimers Haze #19 X A5 Haze , born 17-June :
> 
> View attachment 5070901View attachment 5070902View attachment 5070903View attachment 5070904View attachment 5070905View attachment 5070906View attachment 5070907View attachment 5070908


I envy you guys who stay places like spain and usa for the fact outdoors you can really do a good job with long flowering strains and u defo do a good job yourself man nice deer too thats something we have in bloody spades here tho lol


----------



## Montuno (Jan 21, 2022)

Well, @conor c, I'm sure that in the USA and Spain we will also envy something good that you have.
Health!


----------



## Montuno (Jan 21, 2022)

29-September-2021

GREEN HAZE 19 A5 (Green Haze 19 x A5 Haze; born on June-17):

Today, 31°C (88°F) maximum in the shade, 13°C (55°F) minimum at night, humidity ranging from 30 to 70%. I have started to bend the plant slightly, as it is clear that it will end up touching the bird netting:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 22, 2022)

29-September-2021:

GREEN HAZE 19 A5 (Green OldTimers Haze #19 X A5 Haze; born on June-17):


----------



## Montuno (Jan 22, 2022)

6-October-2021:

GREEN HAZE 19 A5 (Green OldTimers Haze #19 X A5 Haze; born on June-17):


----------



## Montuno (Jan 22, 2022)

9-October-2021.

GREEN HAZE 19 A5 (Green Haze 19 x A5 Haze);
(Born 17-June):

I have decided to bend the plant in the opposite direction, now towards the East. I have pruned another two lower branches that were too close to the ground (so the plant is missing between 6 and 8 lower branches). About 1'80 metres in stem length:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 23, 2022)

9-October-2021.

GREEN HAZE 19 A5 (Green OldTimer's Haze 19 x A5 Haze);
(Born 17-June):

Florewing state:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 23, 2022)

1-November-2021:

The 11th of October was the last time I saw the plant, my GREEN HAZE 19 A5, (until 11-November) because I had to go to the Mediterranean coast to work. So even though I was still at almost the same latitude, the 900 meters of altitude that I went down and the 400 kilometers that I got closer to the old and warm Mediterranean, were like arriving to the Subtropical...
The pictures are from last November 1st, with 27°C daytime maximum in the shade, and 20°C nighttime minimum. I have lived in a narrow strip of land about 20 kilometres long between two seas, where in some places there were not even 100 metres between each coast. You can see it in the pictures from both sides, the Mediterránean sea side and the Minor sea side:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 23, 2022)

1-November:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 24, 2022)

1-November-2021:
(...my last work travell pictures to the coast):


----------



## Montuno (Jan 24, 2022)

7-November-2021:

So I left my hill and my saw on the 11th of October and didn't return until the 6th of November.
Before I left I sprinkled ashes from the burning of the olive tree pruning and watered the GREEN HAZE 19 A5 (Green OldTimers Haze #19 x A5; born June-17) until the substrate was saturated, adding the little neem oil I had left, and spraying it with B.T.
During my absence, the plant was visited only once by a relative who moves here to take care of my dogs, who sprayed it after 2 weeks with about 20 litres of water without pH regulation; no more was needed, because the following week a DANA storm came from the far Mediterranean, and it rained more than 120 litres x m2, which has not happened here since curiously the last time I planted A.C.E. genetics, the Psilocybo's Malawi Bangui that crossed and selected Psylocibo in Mexico to distribute in the Spanish CannabisCafé... When I arrived, the soil was still so wet, that I may not need to water any more, as it is late November and December when it rains the most in my area.
This is how I found it on the evening and at dawn on the 7th:

(...However, although daytime maximums in the shade are still similar, night-time minimums on the northern slopes of my mountain range are almost 10°C lower than in the Mediterranean area from which I come back...

"Quizá por que mi niñez
sigue jugando en tu playa...
...y escondida tras las cañas
duerme mi primer amor,
que llevo tu luz y tu olor
por donde quiera que vaya..."





 )

Looking to West:


----------



## THT (Jan 24, 2022)

anyone finding any big time hazy flavors in the ACE selections? What is the most flavorful ACE strain you've had so far?


----------



## Montuno (Jan 25, 2022)

7-November-2021:

GREEN HAZE 19 A5 (Green OldTimer's Haze 19 x A5 Haze; born June-17).
Looking to East:


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jan 25, 2022)

Montuno said:


> 7-November-2021:
> 
> GREEN HAZE 19 A5 (Green OldTimer's Haze 19 x A5 Haze; born June-17).
> Looking to East:
> ...


Love those long fingers, so beautiful!


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

7-November-2021:

GREEN HAZE 19 A5 (Green OldTimer's Haze 19 x A5 Haze; born June-17).


----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)

12-November-2021:

Good morning, all of you cousins!
...Here we are: with polar fleece at night, and short sleeves and bermudas at midday... The weather right now on the northern slope of my mountain range is like going to bed at dawn in Alaska, and waking up around noon in Florida... And abnormally cold for this time of year.

*Green OldTimers Haze #19 X A5 Haze *from the Spanish Growers Association (* ACE*), born on 17-June:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Montuno (Jan 29, 2022)

13-November-2021:

*Green OldTimers Haze #19 X A5 Haze *(A.C.E.; born 17-June) is fattening up and "getting shiny"...:


----------



## Pupelle (Jan 29, 2022)

Thai Chi
View attachment P1811644.JPG
View attachment P1811606.JPG
and a cool "thingy" I found on one lower:


----------



## raggyb (Jan 29, 2022)

Pupelle said:


> Thai Chi
> View attachment 5076654
> View attachment 5076655
> and a cool "thingy" I found on one lower:


looks like it would slice right thru me all tai chi style...


----------



## Montuno (Jan 30, 2022)

15-November-2021.

*Green OldTimers Haze #19 X A5 Haze *(A.C.E.; born 17-June)

As I said before, it is not stopping fattening flowers and producing resin these days, although the large proportion of leaves deceives the eye and does not let you see clearly the volume and density of the flowers. The calyxes are now really starting to swell... A pity about the unusually cold night here, more typical of mid-December than November, and the almost one month that has passed practically without supervision...

This is what it looked like this morning (excuse the quality of the photos when the sun is a bit high, even though it is winter, because as other growers in the southern half of the country (I don't remember if Hombre del Monte or El Maní) recently commented, or photographs at dawn or dusk, or some cloudy day, or the brightness of the sun doesn't allow you to see on the screen more than your own reflection, photographing blindly...).
Remember that she was born on 17-June, and that she is partially lying (45° or less) to the East:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 31, 2022)

15-November-2021.

*Green OldTimers Haze #19 X A5 Haze *(A.C.E.; born 17-June)


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Apr 3, 2022)

How did she turn out? Tasty? Strong?


----------

